# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 5 - Turn 6 (thread 3)



## Edena_of_Neith

*IR Interlude Turn 5 - Turn 6 (thread 3)*

Something new and unusual happens, and it happens now.

  The Avatar of Lord Melkor (as per the instructions of Melkor the Player) crosses the border into Realmspace.

  The Angels that are guarding the border do not interfere;  it is probable that they cannot interfere, have no power to interfere.
  For Lord Melkor is worshipped on Toril, and the evil in the hearts of men and women call to him.
  The Angels, have no power over the heart, although they are ultimately bound by it's power.

  The Torilian Border Guard reacts almost instantaneously to this threat, but they are not fast enough.

  Lord Melkor, reacting with the speed of an Avatar, is able to immediately locate the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra on Toril.
  Deep in a protected bunker, surrounded by every manner of defense, it is lying protected under heavy guard.

  (Again, following the instructions of Melkor) Lord Melkor's Avatar is on Toril in an instant, past the Border Guard.
  Lord Melkor comes against that building in power and wrath.

  The defenders were expecting a sudden attack, and they are reacting even as Melkor appears, but the Avatar is upon them before even they can defend themselves, and in moments they are dead.

  By this time, a few seconds after Melkor appeared in Realmspace, alarms are now going off across the entire Crystal Sphere.

  Melkor, being an Avatar, is able to smash his way through all the defenses.
  The defenses around the Staff crumble, and Melkor takes it in hand.

  Melkor takes up the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.

  Except, it isn't.  
  It is a fake, and Melkor realizes this now.
  11th level magic was used to make it appear as the real Staff - 11th level magic that can deceive even an Avatar.

  It is not the Staff.  It is a trap.

  Then (as per Forrester's instructions) the trap goes off.

  11th level shields go up around Melkor.
  Hundreds of them.  Hundreds of 11th level spells go off all at once.
  These bars of power, forcewalls, astral walls, ethereal walls, chronomantic walls, cages of force and ghostly tendrils, of light and of shade, of pure Good and the essense of Neutrality, of Change and Balance ... every conceivable cage of magic that the Torilians could have created, go up all at once around Melkor in an inescapable death trap.
  Torilian mages prepared for this moment appear by the hundreds, surrounding Melkor in every conceivable dimension - physical, out of phase, ethereal, astral, even standing forward and backward in time.

  For the Avatar of Lord Melkor, there seems to be no escape.
  No escape at all.
  Even the Avatar of a Greater God can be halted if enough magic is brought to bear by Mortals, and this seems to be one such occasion.

  Behind their hundreds of 11th level spells, a thousand Torilian mages and clerics aim enough firepower at Lord Melkor to turn the planet of Oerth into a cinder.

  But they do not discharge that power.
  They wait.
  They wait for Forrester.

  Apparently, Forrester himself wishes to speak with the prisoner.

  INSTRUCTIONS GIVEN TO ME BY MELKOR

Secret stuff for Edena: 

  Edena, I have a plan to retrieve The Ancient Staff Of Penumbra! I will send my Avatar for this mission, who will cast a version of Alter Self( caster level 200), to disguise himself as Forrester! This way he should be easily able to find location of The Staff, using powerful enchantment( mind affecting) magic if necessary. If caught he will try to cut his way to the Staff, summoning many simulacrums of him, like Vecna did against City of The Gods, and relying on stealth abilities of 30th Rogue/50th Shadowdancer. And Church of Shade followers on Toril will aid him in this task, I am sure we have at least one spy in Commonwealth leadership.After getting The Staff, Avatar will greater teleport to my realm in Plane Of Shadow. 

  INSTRUCTIONS GIVEN TO ME BY FORRESTER

  But hey, anything is possible. And I'm a paranoid (deleted). So we create a little trap. I WILL hide a (fake, but powerful) pseudo-Staff of the 
Penumbra somewhere, and I'll do it almost-sloppily! In other words, I will do it SO CAREFULLY that only the most powerful of the powerful could find out about it. And the mages he reads (assuming he can break through 10th/11th level magic) or trail he  finds, whatever, will suggest, barely, where this Staff might be hidden.
  And as soon as he teleports in to get it, 11th level Dimensional Anchors goup around the area. 11th level Abjurations of ALL SORTS (Anti-magic fields, etc., etc.) go up to prevent any sort of escape whatsoever.
  And these protections will be powerful enough to hold Elminster himself.  Whoever comes, I expect he'll have some other artifact along with him to increase his power level. So we'll be ready for it.
  Let me know if I get any new pets on Toril, won't you?


----------



## Spoof

Hummm, huh oopsies


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: Edena, I made another important post in last thread, could you check it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have checked every message, and all your messages have been sent.
  I cannot answer your question concerning the Red Goo - you must find that out through doing the action in question.

  Lord Melkor is imprisoned, it would seem, by Forrester.

  I need to know what Lord Melkor does, or says.

  Especially since Forrester himself has not yet shown up.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

-Nooo! Melkor roars in fury, seeing how close his revenge seemed to be, yet he was fooled! Aura of cold hatred that surrounds him intensifies, and Torillian mages start to feel VERY uneasy, especially when they look at what remained from their comrades that guarded Staff, which isn`t much, only clouds of The Shade, slowly fading. Melkor`s appearance also can be quite intimidating, 6 meter tall Knight whose entire body is covered in Armor Of Shadow, that seems to be in motion, for Shadowy images of tormented people constantly appear upon it, their faces twisted in terror. It is said that these are souls of Melkor`s victims. Suddenly Shadowking senses something and laughs:

-Come Forrester, I am awaiting you!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, what was You-Know-Who`s response to my offer?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Lord Melkor sends message to his agents on Toril, that have orders to kidnap Forrester`s wive and daughter, and are prepared for this task( than they would be taken to my Realm in Plane Of Shadow).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You-Know-Who doesn't answer.

  However, a GREAT host of drow is assembling.

  They have seen the perfidy of the drow on Oerth.
  They have seen them turn their backs on Lolth.

  This is an insult that cannot be tolerated.
  This is an affront that cannot be bourne.

  They are allying with the Illithid Fleet that is already massing against Greyspace.

  It is time, states the United Fleet, to stop the sickness and infidelity that has occurred on Toril and in Realmspace, from happening on Oerth and in Greyspace also.

  In other words, folks, the drow are coming to clean house on the traitorous drow of Kalanyr.

  You can thank Melkor for that - your Seers divine that the Shade are the ones who sent the interstellar message to drow across the Spheres and Planes.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

That requires a Ruling, then a roll.

  (rolls the dice, looks rather astonished, then considers things.)

  The agents of the Church of Shade just successfully kidnapped the daughter of Queen Amlaruil, Forrester's chief concubine.

  Their efforts to kidnap Forrester's children and other concubines failed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Somehow (nobody knows exactly how) the news is out that one of the Powers of Oerth intends to invade Krynn! (nobody knows which Power.)

  The Nations of Ansalon thus are up for grabs, as follows:

  Whitestone
  Mount Nevermind
  Northern Ergoth
  Hylo
  Sanction
  Dargonesti
  Dimernesti

  However, Krynn has a little surprise for anyone going there.
  I won't give anything away by saying this - those who know what I'm talking about, will understand everything anyways.

  You see, their is this young girl with short hair named Mina ...


----------



## Forrester

*Hey, look! A moron!*



			
				LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *-Nooo! Melkor roars in fury, seeing how close his revenge seemed to be, yet he was fooled! . . . Suddenly Shadowking senses something and laughs:
> 
> -Come Forrester, I am awaiting you! *




First of all, it shouldn't need to be said, but I'll say it anyway -- my men will be on the highest of alerts for anyone who plans on breaking Meldork out of his imprisonment (if they even know that he's imprisoned). That includes Acererak, Maudlin, any member of the BB, Zouron (just in case, old friend), and so on. The passage between Greyspace and Realmspace will be COMPLETELY SEALED. 

Also note what I say to Melkor below, regarding this possibly being a distraction for the *true* mission-of-theft. Can't be too careful. 

Second of all, an OOC note: I'm currently sick as a dog. I won't be logging in as much as usual, because I'll be sleeping half the time. So don't hold that against me, Edena. I'll log back in tonight. 

Third -- Edena, I (we, more likely) need the answers to a few questions: 

1) If we kill this Avatar of Melkor, how soon can he create another one? A year? Ten years? Less? More? I would imagine it would take awhile, and the Shade should be in some way penalized in power. 

It's not every day a god loses a 20PL Avatar. Not at all. There's got to be a reason gods don't throw them around casually. 

2) If proof of Melkor's capture were to go out over Realmspace and Greyspace, how much would that hurt the Shade's cause, do you think, as far as their followers are concerned?

The road my conversation with Melkor takes will depend on your answers, obviously. I need to know whether he has any reason to bargain (does he have anything to lose?) and whether I have any reason to bargain. 

I'll start up the conversation, though :

--------------------------
After consultation with our most powerful seers and 11th level magic-wielding mages, a method is divined to project Forrester's image into Melkor's trapped room without giving Melkor an avenue of escape. (I'm going to assume, for story-purposes, that this can be done. If not, I'll talk to him over a highly protected intercom  ).  

"Well, Melkie, you sure have stepped in it this time, haven't you? Unfortunately, you seem to have confused me with an idiot -- that is to say, someone with the strategic and tactical abilities of YOURSELF.

"Because only an idiot protects something of almost infinite worth as casually as you protected Vecna's Phylactery. I know you're powerful, but did you REALLY think you could just waltz into the heart of the United Commonwealth and take whatever you wanted? Are you really that much of a moron?! I can't help but think that this could just be a distraction for some other, sneakier plan that you and Anabstercorian (or someone else) have put together. Maybe you make an ass out of yourself while he looks for the True Staff, thinking that with this incredibly huge distraction, we'd forget about him? Was that it? You don't have to tell me -- I'll know soon enough."

"In any case, Part I of your plan -- making an ass out of yourself -- is now complete. I congratulate you on your fine work.

"Which leaves me the question of what to do with you. I could kill you, of course. And I'm waiting to hear from my seers precisely what that would accomplish. But I suppose . . . I might be open to the possibility of some sort of bargain, in return for your release. Something about your troops, and all of your lackeys (INCLUDING the dragons) leaving Oerth, never to return. 

"I'm open for a short (five minute) conversation on the matter. How about it? What can you offer me in return for my not destroying you where you stand?"

----------------
EDENA -- this *will* be, IC, only a five minute conversation. Forrester doesn't have the time to spend more than five minutes on Melkor. And we *will* be making sure that the True True Staff is just as watched during those five minutes as before, in case Anab or someone else decides this is the opportune time to make a move. 

(By the way -- EVERYONE ELSE -- these precautions were put in place in case Anabstercorian made a move on the Staff. I honestly didn't think he'd be stupid enough to try for it, but I am a paranoid son-of-a-bitch. Figures that Shade-boy would be the one to think he could walk into my home and take whatever he wanted.)


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *That requires a Ruling, then a roll.
> 
> (rolls the dice, looks rather astonished, then considers things.)
> 
> The agents of the Church of Shade just successfully kidnapped the daughter of Queen Amlaruil, Forrester's chief concubine.
> 
> Their efforts to kidnap Forrester's children and other concubines failed. *




Are you sure, Edena? That must have been one *helluva* roll. 

I gather that 11th level magic isn't sufficient to find her? The rest of my family/friends are reinforced with further 11th level magics at this point, of course. 

Ah, well. If you think you've found a bargaining chip, Shade, think again. I'll just make more. 

And you've only made me madder. I destroyed you once, I'll do it again.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*REPOST*

THIS IS SPECIFICALLY FOR ANABSTERCORIAN; SOME OF THIS INFORMATION IS IN NO WAY KNOWN TO YOU SINCE ONLY ILLITHID ARE AWARE OF IT AND THEIR CUSTOMS, PLANS AND WAYS OF LIFE. 


Anab. enjoy, I promised the entry of the Illithid in Lords of Darkness and well.. here u got your official candy my man  






MIND FLAYERS 


"The taste link is active," sugglir sent to his assembled peers. "Begin," came the collective response. 
"Human food-creature," sent sugglir to the bound captive, "you are being honored by being chosen as the subject of pa'nur. My mind and yours are linked. When I feast upon your brain, you shal sense it, and savor its taste as much as I do. In this way, perhaps your souls shall be convinced to tread the world in the future as an illithid, rather then as a surface cattle." With that, Sugglir's tentacles bored their way into Kilimur's skull. 
Kilimur screamed, but as he died he learned that the mind flayer found his brain to be quite delicious. 

The mind flayers are rightfully feared for their evil, their power, and their diet of the brains of intelligent creatures. They assemble in great cities in the Underdark and enslave entire colonies of sentients to work for them and serve as sources of food. What prevents them from immediatly conquering the world, in addition to their very specifique dietary needs, is their inherent self-serving nature ---- even a slight setback causes an Illithid to flee in the interest of preserving its own skin. 
____________________________________________ 

BRIEF HISTORY 


As with beholders, the origin of the illithids is the scource of much speculation and little fact. Some think they came from another plane, some from another time or from across the sea of night (Explanation to GH people, Sea of night is Faerun realm space). Others theorize that they came from a place outside the normal considerations of Faerun's cosmology. There are other worlds where mind flayers rule and all other races are their livestock, and it was ancient slave rebellions against the mind flayers that resulted in psionically active races such as the duergar. As things stand, mind flayers are scattered across the worlds, and noone can point to a specifique place where they originated. 

____________________________________________ 


ILSENSINE 

While all mind flayers revere Ilsensine, their evil deity of knowledge, conquest and mental power, few choose to devote themselves to the deity and become clerics. Each illithid city has a handful of clerics that remain somewhat apart from others in the city. Ilsensine is said to look like an enourmous green brain trailing countless tentacles that elad throughout its cavernous realm and into the hidden corners of all planes. Its symbol is a brain with two tentacles. The domains associated with it are Charm, Evil, Knowledge, Law, Mentalism and Tyranny. It's favored weapon is the tentacle (whip). 

____________________________________________ 

CITIES OF THE ILLITHIDS 

A mind flayer city is a hideously beautifull place, alien in construction and designed to suit creatures that can naturally levitate. Openings to palatial tunnels rise in staggered levels up the sides of great caverns, ramps instead of stairs, and the lowest level is relegated to slaves and slave handlers. At the center of the city in a large building that houses the elder-brain, the aggregate intelligence and memory of mind flayers that have died. Within the elder-brain's pool swim the tadpolelike young of the race, which implant themselves in a humanoid host when they reach maturity, eventualy transforming the host body into the form of a adult mind flayer. 

Mind flayers work to advance the plans of their community and divide themselves into smaller groups for specifique purposes, such as creating attack strategies, planning slaving runs, searching for a way to dim the light of the sun, or creating magic items to enhance their psionic abilities. Illithids encountered outside a city are either agents of these smaller groups or (very rarely) traitorous citizens marked for death. Whether associated with a city or not, mind flayers vigorously compete with each other, rarely pooling their powers, even when working towards the same goal. 

____________________________________________ 

HIERARCHY 

The head of a mind flayer city in the elder-brain, which telepathically links all the illithid minds within a mile of the city itself. The elder-brain is parent, orator, judge, arbiter, governor, and library for the illithids. Imbued with vast psionic power from its constituent preserved brains, the elder-brain cannot move and has no ability to physically defend itself, but its mental powers can effortlessly bring any mind flayer to its knees. 

Below the elder-brain is the Elder Concord, a counsil of mind flayers representing each of the various illithid creeds (factions). The Elder Concord sets goals for the community, elects officials for various duties, and takes care of most of the responsibilities for ruling a community. Underneath the Elder Concord are the "common" illithids of the citym which either work alone or agglomerate into inquisitions or cults. Below the common ilithids are the many slaves of the city, which do all the actual labor, act as the city's military arm, and eventually end up as meals for the mind flayers. A city usually has one or two races of thralls to maintain its breeding population. 

____________________________________________ 

MOTOVATION AND GOALS 

mind flayers wish to dominate the world so that they may live lives of luxury, feasting upon the refined minds of carefully bred thralls and honing their psionic powers to a fantastic degree. how each illithid plans to see this goal achived may differ --- some wish to blot the cursed sun that prevents them from easily waging war on the surface, some wish to amass great armies of slaves, some to create psionic items of incredible power, and some have even stranger and more incomprehensible goals. Ay motivation is a means to the desired end of world domination. 

____________________________________________ 

RECRUITING 

Mind flayers do not recruit. To them, other races are only potential slaves. Only when it is to their advantage or when greatly outnumbered do they ally with others instead of enslaving them, and any "recruited" by the illithids are eventually going to be charmed and enslaved by them. Almost every type of creature with discernible intelligence may be found as a illithid thrall. 

____________________________________________ 

ALLIES 

Mind flayers have few true allies, although they sometimes make temporary alliances with other underdark cares. They keep slaves of almost any race; the most common ones are grimlocks, because grimlocks breed fast and are willing to eat the remains a hungry mind flayer leaves behind. The illithids also frequently have chuul as slaves, and use many Underdark adapted animals as spies (the illithid scour the animals' brains to get teh information they wants, bypassing the limited intelligence of the creatures). 

Mind flayers sometimes lead small bands of doppelgangers, a type of group known as a druuth. The shapechangers are able to infiltrate various organisations and societies, providing their illithid masters with valuable information. 

____________________________________________ 


ENEMIES 

The illithid have many enemies --- namely, almost every creature that isn't an illithid, because no sane mind would volunteer to be enslaved and eaten by these monsters. However, some beings in particular are frequent foes. Deep dragons and drow compete with mind flayers for living space and slaves. Undead of all kind kinds are hated and feared, for they are immune to most psionic powers, forcing the mind flayers to use their own natural attacks or wast valuable slaves. 

The Duergar are the most ardent foes of the mind flayers. Once a normal clan of dwarves, after being enslaved and tampered with for generations, the duergar shook themselves free of their mental chains and emerged into the underdark as a new subrace of dwarves. The duergar have never forgotten their enslavement, and they train all their soldiers in illithid fighting tactics. 

____________________________________________ 
____________________________________________ 
____________________________________________ 
____________________________________________ 



Hope you can make some use of it Anab. and maybe some others can make use of it as well! 

____________________________________________ 

Tnx Edena  

btw you missed a post of me above I'll edit this post later and paste it below for you to read again.


===============================================================================================================================


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And for my larvae hatching process, if you would be so kind to mail me what for effect in PL increase it's going to have each turn? If it is in the stage I mailed it to you, I'm expecting a big number in PL increase each turn (yeah the 3 digit ) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






That's it, awaiting your divine assistance  





tnx in advance and I appreciate u appreciate my enthusiasm in the mails and plans 

And as you know we all love u man for doing this, this stuff is GREAT and I'm still puzzled why people would leave this.. everyone has setbacks and we can't all win but then take the loss and go out in a blaze of nuclear glory! 


Nukem until they Glow Guys  




Edena could you post/mail the answer to my question plz. I think a answer on how far the project is would determine the PL increase (or another gained ability by it but I can't see another way then PL since it's just numbers in this case....).





ANother Question, Speeda.. the 5 year old kender girl who whacked Vecna... how much levels at once.......? Level 120 in 1 kill ...? level 120 or more at 5 years old? Should be one helluva record here guys 



Edena... some history and stats plz on the people from Krynn so we know what we are dealing with/up for grabs.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*@nd REPOST 2nd THREAD>>>>>>*

If a Kender lived 
in Greyhawk 

I started thinking about what things we might hear a kender say if he/she found himself/herself in the Greyhawk campaign. Here's some quips I came up with: 
Taunts about the major personages: 

Mordenkainen, wizard extraordinare: Time for a "Create hair" spell or something my man! 

Iuz, demigod and evil emperor: Looking at you, I guess "cambion" must be a fancy word for "really ugly" huh? 

Halga, high priestess of Iuz: Iuz's high priestess my arse, we all know what what it's like between you and him. *wink, wink* 

Vecna, supreme lich and god of secrets: Gee, I guess losing your hand hurt you in more ways than one. Now you can't do any more, uh, never mind. 

Nerof Gasgal, lord mayor of the City of Greyhawk: See everyone! If the bastard son of a half-orc and a 2-copper whore can become mayor of the City of Greyhawk, imagine what you can do! 

Glodreddi Bakkanin, inspector of taxes for the City of Greyhawk, a dwarf with a bad attitude: Look, an ugly halfling! 

Taunts about the power groups: 

Circle of Eight: You guys call yourselves the greatest wizards on Oerth, but look at you, you can't even count! There's 9 of you! Hello! 

The Horned Socitey: You know, if you guys just changed your name to "The Horny Society," your popularity would soar! 

Knights of the Hart: What kind of a name is that? Judging from that name, you guys must go off to fight evil wearing miniskirts instead of armor. 

People of the Testing: Hmm, is the test multiple choice? 

Scarlet Brotherhood: What do you call a blond whore with her robe still on?...A Scarlet Brotherhood monk. 

Taunts about religions 

Beltar, goddess of caves: you guys must like dark, empty spaces a lot. Look inside your heads for example. 

Beory, goddess of the world: Spinning 'round and 'round and moving through an empty space. I'm talking about a thought in one of your heads, not the planet. 

Boccob, god of magic: No wonder they call you guys uncaring, have you smelled yourselves lately? 

Bralm, goddess of insects: Excuse me, Mr. Bug Priest! I think you'd better arrange a funeral. (points to squashed bug on sole of boot) I just squashed your mom with my boot! 

Erythnul, god of slaughter: If I had a face as ugly as yours, I'd want to go out and kick someone's ass too! 

Incabulos, goddess of diesase: Well, if you people don't bathe yourselves, of course you're gonna get sick! 

Kord, god of strength: Wow! You guys really are strong! But smell isn't everything. 

Nerull, god of death: you can put the scythe down, sir, I imagine your breath will be enough to do me in. 

Olidammara, god of rogues: If I had a face like yours, I'd wear a mask too. But I think it'd be a mask of tragedy, not comedy. 

Pholtus, god of law: You're wrong! Ha! 

Wee Jas, goddess of death and magic: (on entering a temple) I wasn't looking for the red-light district, but as long as I'm here... 

I tried looking up the term "Priest of Wee Jas" in the dictionary. It said, "See 'Whore'". 

Wenta, goddess of ale: Goin' a little heavy on the sauce, aren't you pal? 

You call this ale? Elves drink stronger stuff than this!


===================
===================
===================
===================
===================
===================
===================
===================







 I got bored and started digging up some greyhawk stuff.... well here you got some. There are some artifact knowhows anabstercorian diggs so much. SOmething about your factions, hostory and alot of stuff. Wanna know more about your regions? CHeck the links listed below! 


============================= 

The Crook of Rao 
The Crook of Rao appears as a short bronzewood staff, approximately four feet in length. It is capped in mithral at both ends and studded with carven gemstones along its entire length. The gemstones alone are worth over 50,000 gp, although none can be removed, damaged, or destroyed. 

[The powerful relic known as the Crook of Rao was described by Tenser as "a small mace, albeit one fashioned of iron and silver and encrusted with carven gemstones". 1 Canon Hazen of Veluna has described it as "a crooked stave". 2 It may be that the artifact can change form. However, given its name, it is probably best seen as a staff rather than a mace.] 

History 
Rao, the serene, detached god of reason, does not act on the Prime Material Plane directly, but he is known to have created several powerful magical artifacts which are highly potent against evil, possibly with the aid of Boccob. 

The Crook of Rao appears very early in the annals of the known history of the Flanaess, and may have existed since the creation of Oerth. Much of its history has been lost, even by the priests of Rao. In the Word of Incarum, a holy text of the followers of Rao revealed by a movanic deva, it is claimed that the deva, bearing the Crook of Rao, led the faithful to drive out the hordes of Tharizdun prior to the Dark God's banishment. 

[Although it is not completely "official", the adventure "Hopeful Dawn", which appeared in the pages of Dungeon magazine #41 has additional insight into the faith of Rao. 3 This material is kept consistent with that source as well.] 

The Crook was borne by a party of powerful adventurers, including Tenser the Arch-Mage, Lord Robilar, his brother Terik, and the quasi-power Merlynd during their adventures beneath the ruins of Castle Greyhawk circa 569 CY. It is likely that they found the Crook in the dungeons of Zagig Yragerne, although that is not known for sure. Tenser is now dead, Merlynd on other planes, Terik disappeared, and Robilar presumed to have fled to the Bright Desert, so sages may never know where the band acquired the relic. 

[The introduction of 1 is unclear on where the band acquired the Crook of Rao or when they lost it on the Isle of the Ape. The date is approximate, corresponding to the year when the adventurers were known to have explored the ruins of Castle Greyhawk and released Iuz.] 

All that is know for sure is they bore the Crook of Rao while exploring a great, oddly convoluted tunnel, in the dungeons of Castle Greyhawk. They were instantly transported to a demi-plane created by Zagyg, home to a land known as the Isle of the Ape. After many adventures in the steaming jungles battling gargantuan apes, they despaired of ever returning to Oerth, and they employed a powerful item of magic known as an Amulet of Zagyg to return to the dungeons where they had left. An unfortunate and unanticipated side effect of this transport was that all of their magic and possessions where left behind. 

[This tale is summarized in 1 by Tenser.] 

The Crook of Rao languished in this demi-plane for many years, before it was retrieved by agents of the Circle of Eight in preparation for an upcoming battle with Iggwilv, following the destruction of her daughter, Drelnza. The Circle feared the hordes of yugoloths and tanar'ri that Iggwilv had at her command, and sought the Crook of Rao to weaken her in the coming confrontation. 

[The introduction of 1 mentions the recent destruction of Iggwilv's daughter, a vampire warrior laying in stasis in the lost caverns of Tsojcanth 4 as the justification for Iggwilv's expected attack. This implies that agents of the Circle of Eight were responsible for her destruction.] 

The agents who retrieved the Crook included Agath of Thrunch, high priest of Celestian; Reynard Yargrove, Great Druidess of Obad-Hai in Keoland; Baron Franz Torkeep, Knight Banner of the Shield Lands and Follower of Heironeous; Rowena of the Silverbrow, Lady Marshal of the Vesve Forest; Warnes Starcoat, Arch-Mage of Urnst; and Rakehell Chert, Thieves' Guildmaster of Scant. The group of six adventurers retrieved the Crook of Rao from the lair of Oonga, king of the gargantuan apes. They were nearly deceived by a trap laid by Iggwilv, and had to battle the arcanaloth Tu-oc-luc and his mezzoloth minions ere they returned to the Flanaess. It is believed that they managed to summon a type of aasimon known as a solar during the battle, allowing them to prevail. 

[The adventurers named are the pregenerated characters detailed in 1.The ending outlined is one of several possibilities given in the module. The arrival of the solar is accounted for in the powers of the relic detailed below.] 

The Crook of Rao was apparently used by the Circle of Eight after its retrieval by the six adventurers in the confrontation with Iggwilv. Little is known about this battle, as much of it occurred on other planes, but the evil sorceress was eventually defeated, although not destroyed, at great cost by the Circle. 

[This is pure speculation. No other sources detail this war.] 

The Crook of Rao then passed from view for a time, until it resurfaced in the Great Kingdom following the Greyhawk Wars in the hands of the LordProtector of Rel Astra, an animus known as Drax the Invulnerable. How he acquired it is unknown, but some speculate it was lost by an agent of the Circle of Eight seeking to relieve the forces of Commandant Osson of Almor before their destruction in Medegia. 

[This is pure speculation. It seems likely that someone would have tried to rescue Commandant Osson. It's also unlikely that the Circle of Eight would have given the Crook of Rao to an animus of the Great Kingdom, and it resurfaces following the war. The hindrances detailed below might provide justification as to why Drax was so quick to rid himself of the relic.] 

Drax offered the Crook of Rao in trade to Canon Hazen of Veluna in exchange for a pair of magical blades, and a few wands and staves which he felt would be more useful to the city's defense. 

[This is according to the "Crook of Rao", "Tales of the Year of Peace". 2] 

A band of adventurers were employed to guard Patriarch Lemuel, Hazen's second-in-command, on the trip to Rel Astra. They were successful, despite numerous attacks by agents of Iuz, minions of the Overking, and the clergy of Hextor during the trip. Upon their arrival, Lemuel took the Crook of Rao in trade for the magic items promised. He then uttered a "word of recall" and vanished. 

[This is speculation based on the adventure outlined in 2.] 

Lemuel never arrived in Mitrik, and the Crook of Rao is again lost. Some speculate treachery on the part of Drax, while others claim that Lemuel had already been replaced by an agent of Iuz. The truth may never be known,but unless the Crook of Rao is retrieved, the forces of good in the Flanaess may fall to the armies of evil. 

[This is pure speculation designed to encourage further adventures searching for the Crook of Rao. If Canon Hazen ever retrieves the Crook, the relic will be effectively out of play for most campaigns set in the Post-Ashes setting.] 

Campaign Use 
The Crook of Rao has appeared in one published module 1, and one published adventure outline 2. In the right time frame, it could be employed in either situation, with modifications to the history outlined above. 

Alternatively, the Crook of Rao is now lost again. It would be of great use to Furyondy and Veluna, and of even more use to relieve the desperate straits Nyrond finds itself in. Many adventures could be run as the PCs seek to locate and then recover the Crook of Rao. Did Drax ever really have the Crook? Did Lemuel turn traitor? Was Lemuel replaced by an agent of Iuz or the Overking? Did Iggwilv somehow warp the magic of his "word of recall"? 

There is a strong suggestion in 5, in the section detailing the Spikerift cavern system of the Grandwood, that the Crook of Rao has been used as a component of a powerful ward constructed by priests of Hextor to imprison a rival priest of Nerull. If this rumor is true, and the Crook of Rao was used as part of the ward, the DM must determine how it got there, and the obstacles that need to be overcome to obtain it. 

Powers 
The Crook of Rao is an extremely powerful relic. Although not as powerful in combat as some more common magical weapons, it's powers can have a huge impact on a campaign, and it should be used with great caution. 

The Crook of Rao is lawful good in alignment. It can be wielded without penalty by any priest or worshipper of Rao, or anyone of LG alignment. Anyone who is not of lawful good alignment will suffer the penalties and drawbacks detailed below. In addition to these penalties, anyone of evil alignment will sustain 20 points of damage every time (or for every round) they deliberately touch any portion of the weapon. (This includes touching the Crook through clothing, such as gloves or metal gauntlets, but not through a container. It also does not include being struck by the Crook in combat). 

In combat, the Crook of Rao serves as a quarterstaff +3. This magical bonus to hit and damage remains the same on any plane of existence. 

The Crook of Rao has numerous other magical powers and effects as well. 

Spell-like effects of the Crook function at the 18th level of magic use. 

While wielding the Crook of Rao, a character may "dispel evil" at will, as the 5th priest spell of the same name. No material components are required, but extraplanar creatures to be dispelled must be hit by the Crook of Rao itself. Such creatures do suffer a penalty to hit the wielder of the Crook of Rao, as per the spell description. 

Over the eons, the Crook of Rao has been used in particular to battle armies of Yugoloths. As a result, if the Crook of Rao is held forth in the name of good by any non-evil character, he may attempt to "turn" 2d6 yugoloths, as a priest of Rao of 18th level. (Use Table 47 in the DMG. There is no saving throw. Magic resistance and bonuses to saving throws do not apply. This power functions regardless of any magical protections which normally prevent turning of undead or banishment of fiends. Almost all known yugoloths have seven or more hit dice, save for least guardian yugoloths. If used against a yugoloth with six or less hit dice, it would be permanently destroyed, regardless of whether or not it was on its home plane. Also an additional 2d4 yugoloths would be affected, if of 5 HD or less. 

The Crook of Rao serves as a channel for Rao's power in mortal realms. Hence any priest of Rao on the same plane or in the same crystal sphere as the Crook of Rao can pray for and receive spells of up to seventh level, even if Rao normally has no influence in that realm. (Normally a priest of Rao visiting the Forgotten Realms could not receive spells beyond second level. If he brought the Crook of Rao with him, however, he would have no such difficulties, even if he was on the other side of Realmspace from the Crook. However if the Crook was then returned to Greyspace, any priest of Rao remaining behind would no longer be able to receive spells of third level and higher.) 

The Crook of Rao has several additional powers in the hands of a priest of Rao in good standing. 

While wielding the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao can cast the second level priest spell "withdraw" at will. 

Once per month, a priest of Rao can cast the fifth level priest spell "commune". 

While in contact with the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao has an effective wisdom of his normal wisdom plus his level, to a maximum of 19. Extra bonus spells for this higher wisdom may be acquired normally if prayed for while in contact with the Crook. These bonus spells due to increased wisdom may be retained for up to 24 hours beyond a priest's last physical contact with the Crook. 

While in physical contact with the Crook of Rao, a priest of Rao does not physically age. This protects him against magical aging effects as well such as the unwanted side effect of the third level wizard spell 'haste' and the attack of a ghost. When not in contact with the Crook, a priest of Rao resumes aging normally. 

In the hands of a priest of Rao of ninth level or higher, the Crook acts somewhat like a 'ring of wizardry,' doubling the number of bonus spells received for high wisdom. (Combined with the increased wisdom detailed above, this can grant a large increase in the number of spells a priest of Rao can receive.) 

In the hands of priest of Rao of fifteenth level or higher, the Crook can summon an aasimon once per twenty-four hour period. There is a 99% chance this will be a movanic deva of maximum hit points named Incarum. (Incarum may have additional powers as well, as the DM wishes.) The remaining 1% of the time it will be the solar Pelrao who appeared in the final battle on the Isle of the Ape. (Pelrao may have additional powers as well, as the DM wishes.) 

[The name "Incarum" is taken from the lore of 3. The name "Pelrao" is fabricated from the name of the two gods he serves - Pelor and Rao.] 

The Crook of Rao has several penalties associated with using it or owning it as well. 

Any priest, ranger, or paladin cannot receive spells from other deities while within 100 yards of the Crook of Rao. Serving as a focus for the god of reason, the Crook overwhelms other deities influence in its area of effect. 

Many evil artifacts, such as the 'Hand' and 'Eye of Vecna,' automatically shift a bearer's alignment to evil. The Crook of Rao has no direct effect on its bearer's alignment. However, in any situation, the course of action most true to the lawful good alignment and the belief's of Rao will occur to the bearer. Over time, this is likely to shift its bearer's alignment to lawful good, unless they are a divine minion of some other creed, as adjudicated by the DM. This may be why the animus Drax was so willing to rid himself of the Crook. 

As Rao is a god of reason, a bearer of the Crook of Rao will find himself more and more prone to contemplation and slower and slower to takedirect action. This will manifest itself in a variety of ways. In particular, for every year the Crook of Rao is borne by a character (in frequent physical contact with the Crook), the character will suffer a -1 penalty to initiative, to a maximum penalty of -5, except when battling fiends and the avatars of evil deities. After the first such year, 'haste' spells will no longer have any effect on the character, even if he later gives up the Crook. 

Finally, as Rao influences the Prime Material Plane primarily through numerous relics he has placed there, his attention is particularly focused on any bearer of such a relic, particularly the Crook of Rao. As a result, anyone bearing the Crook of Rao will find himself held to a near-divine standard of purity and perfection. This standard is nearly impossible to meet by a mortal, and as a result frequent quests of atonement are likely to be required by Rao. The strain of meeting such a standard will eventually force a wielder of the Crook to pass it on to another being they feel is more worthy, as instructed by the deity. The timing will, of course, be affected by need and circumstance. For example, the bearer of the Crook will not give it up while combating a horde of yugoloths summoned by Iggwilv, unless there is a more appropriate follower of Rao available to wield the stave in their stead. 

Suggested Means of Destruction 
* The Crook must be buried in the Cauldron of Night. The Cauldron of Night is located on Asperd Isle in the domain of the Sea Barons, beneath Tar Hill. It was from this mass that the great chunk of crystal from which the Malachite Throne was crafted was taken . 

* The Crook must be fed to Kezef the Chaos Hound. Kezef was recently loosed by the god Cyric of the Realms during the events detailed in the novel "Prince of Lies". The ravening beast now roams the Grey Wastes hunting Mask, Patron of Thieves. 




=========================================== 





In Dragon #155 there is an article entitled "In the Frost and the Snow". Therein is detailed a reclusive sub-race of elves called Snow Elves. They reside in the Crystalmist Mountains. They are very much different from their low-land cousins in many ways. Some examples are: they abhor fire and heat, they have an affinity for using spears and javelins just as other elves have for bows and swords, and they are very tall with some snow elves reaching 7ft in height. 

Also in the article is mentioned that the snow elf druids are holders of a secret process used to produce high quality armor made from the hide of white dragons. This armor is as cherished and rare as elven chainmail--something snow elves cannot make given their abhorrence of fire nor do they like due to the frigid nature of their environment. Snow elves hate fire and heat, therefore they lack the ability to forge metal items be they weapons, tools, or extraneous mundane items. To acquire what metal items they need, the snow elves sometimes trade with the valley elves. This is something that struck me as uncanny. Why haven’t the snow elves developed items from materials other than metal to fill the metal-void? To me, this reliance on the valley elves for metallic items is simply not in the spirit of the elven race. So, to add credence to those words and taking into consideration the +1 to hit bonus snow elves receive with spears and javelins, I developed a new weapon for the snow elves and a fighting style built around its use. The process with which this weapon is created is a druidical secret, much like the armor, and does not involve heat, fire, or metal only the skills of a bone-sculptor and a lapidary and of course the Druids. 




=========================================== 





Vecna's Ineffable Variorum 
Appearance 
This tome measures 28 long, 189 wide, and 49 thick. The covers and spine are constructed of bones and bone fragments from numerous creatures, which are magically fused to form solid surfaces. Jointed bones of unknown origin are placed along the edges between the spine and covers, giving the impression of hinges, though the actual hinges are cleverly hidden within the joint-bones themselves. There is no clasp or lock of the usual sort, rather; a small, intact skeletal hand is attached to either cover, the fingers interlocking when the book is closed. A command word causes the hands to clench, holding the book closed against all magic short of a limited wish. A second command word releases the skeletal grip. 

The pages of the book are sewn together and attached to the spine via braided hair. Each page is a sheet of parchment made from the flesh of a different species of creature. 

History 
Though no one has ever been able to say for certain, many sages believe Vecna's origins lie far to the west, across the Hellfurnaces, in the blasted lands once called the Suel Empire. In fact, Vecna's penchant for brutality and his obsession for world domination practically brands him as Suloise - after all, the ancient Suel people were (and still are, in some places) noted for their cruelty and policy of conquest. Then, of course, there is Vecna's unequalled skill in magic, leading those same studious observers to believe he may have once been a Mage of Power, one of the legendary Suloise wizards responsible for the Invoked Devastation. All of this is conjecture, of course, but it is not beyond reason. 

Nonetheless, some of that speculation is based on information regarding Vecna's Ineffable Variorum. Some 400 years ago, a band of adventures sold an ancient Suel text to a book dealer in Niole Dra, claiming to have recovered it from a ruined city in the Sea of Dust. The tome, though untitled, contained the dates of a great many events and happenings, the most recent of which preceded the Invoked Devastation by nearly 200 years. What makes this book so relevant, however, is that it describes what many scholars regard as the finest and most accurate description of Vecna's Ineffable Variorum. This fact alone places the Variorum and, by extension, Vecna himself in the Suel lands prior to the Empire's demise. 

The Variorum has managed to evade inclusion in most historical records of the current millennium, for even vague reports of its whereabouts are few and far between. So far, only a mere handful have been confirmed. Even Uhas of Neheli's famed Chronicle of Secret Times, which places Vecna in the Sheldomar Valley when the Kingdom of Keoland was still very young, makes no mention of the Variorum, thus implying that the tome may have been destroyed along with the Suel Empire. 

Perhaps the most conclusive record that the Variorum survived the Invoked Devastation can be found in the journals of Eldarath Allythyr, a drow wizard from the drow capital city Erelhei-Cinclu. These journals relate the tale of how Eldarath came into possession of "a strange tome of flesh and bones," and his use of a spell that "repels enemies in a wave of force and fire." The journals were captured in CY 517, when Eldarath fell in the Stark Mounds to a circle of wizards from Geoff's Society of the Magivestre, but when his body was searched, the Variorum was not among his possessions. It is difficult to authenticate this particular record, however, for comparative drow works are often as hard to come by as pre-Devastation Suel manuscripts. 

In CY 581, mere months before the opening stages of the Greyhawk Wars, Vecna returned to Oerth intent on placing himself as master of both the world and the deities who watch over it. While it is uncertain if Vecna possessed his Variorum during this bid to overthrow Oerth's immortals, the archmage Mordenkainen (who is rumored to have been the guiding force behind Vecna's eventual failure and subsequent disappearance) insists, "If Vecna did have the Variorum at the time, the result of the battle against him would not have been favorable for the people of the Flanaess." 

Maybe the book was destroyed during the Invoked Devastation, or perhaps Vecna simply wrote it off as unimportant in fulfilling his ends. Whatever the case, Vecna's Ineffable Variorum has yet to surface, and undoubtedly it is better this way. 





======================================== 




Iggwilv's Nethertome 
Appearance 
Like many of the arcane texts attributed to Iggwilv (the Fiendomicon of Iggwilv, to be precise), the Nethertome's covers are made of ebony, as is the spine, over which is stretched a single piece of black tanar'ri hide. The hide is secured to the covers with brass corner-pieces and edging, and a brass clasp holds it shut when not in use, though it has no lock. The brasswork retains a continuous sheen, resisting corrosion, tarnish, and similar conditions - obviously a magical embellishment. 

Unlike Iggwilv's other known works, the Nethertome forms a complete and perfect square, each side measuring 209, and its 29 thickness belies the vast amount of information it contains; the pages are composed of an uncharacteristically delicate, almost transparent parchment, and the lettering is small and somewhat cramped. 

History 
The Archmage Iggwilv first made her presence known circa CY 460. Shortly thereafter, she conquered the fledgling nation of Perrenland, ruling it for a decade from her secret lair in the Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth. 

It is often said that much of Iggwilv's power came as a result of her discovery of that fell place and the treasures it contained. Nonetheless, power is what she had, and she used it well. Oddly, some learned historians claim that Iggwilv was an accomplished necromancer, even a specialist in that field. How these noted scholars substantiated such a theory is a mystery, for Iggwilv had long borne the reputation of one who associated with fiends, and such creatures were heavy among the ranks of her servants. The very fact that she managed to summon and bind Graz'zt himself would seem to suggest that conjuration, rather than necromancy, was her forte. 

Iggwilv's reliance on fiends to increase her power eventually caused her downfall. During the course of one of her malevolent rituals, she made a critical mistake that accidentally freed Graz'zt from his captivity, and a spectacular battle ensued. In the end, Iggwilv was triumphant, forcing Graz'zt to flee to his Abyssal home, but she paid a dear price for that victory. The wounds she suffered reached far beyond merely the physical, damaging her psyche to such a degree that much of her personal power was torn from her. 

When the news of Iggwilv's condition reached her oppressed subjects, they immediately took up arms and marched on her secluded abode. Her minions, realizing that the reign of their queen was ended, scattered before the oncoming armies and took with them the bulk of her amassed fortune. Among the items stolen by her former servants was the Nethertome. 

For about 60 years, the Nethertome was absent from recorded history, its whereabouts and owner unknown. Then, in CY 521, it turned up in the library of Thillion "Flamefingers" Dern, an aged Bisselite mage who died without an heir. During the auction of Thillion's belongings, the tome was sold to one Gelvin Torlar, a mage who, at the time he bought it, did not have the magical wherewithal to employ its secrets. 

Surprisingly, Gelvin held the book against all comers, even in those early years when his personal might was lacking and those who wished to seize the tome for themselves assailed him on what seemed a weekly basis. By the end of the decade, however, the constant battle to hold the tome had exhausted Gelvin's funds and magical resources, and he was forced to sell the Nethertome for a mere pittance, else starve or be slain in a spell duel. Although Gelvin made it known that the Nethertome had been sold, the actual transaction took place secretly. Thus, the buyer's identity was never learned, and the Nethertome vanished once again. 

Perhaps the most astounding moment in the Nethertome's history came in the years just prior to the Greyhawk Wars. Iggwilv had returned, and with her was the Nethertome, though how she came into its possession is not clear (some believe it was she who purchased it from Gelvin). Worse still, she managed to recover most (if not all) of the power she lost in her battle with Graz'zt all those years ago, and she threw her lot in with Iuz. 

Upon her reappearance, the Archmage Tenser set in motion a series of events that would see to the recovery of the Crook of Rao, which Tenser himself unwittingly carried into one of Zagyg's demiplanes, where he lost it. A band of adventurers was charged with recovering the Crook, and was able to do so and turn it over to Tenser, despite Iggwilv's attempts to stop them. 

Iggwilv was not so easily put off, and she renewed her practice of summoning fiends and binding them to her will. Why the Crook of Rao was not used to stop her (for such was the purpose for its recovery) is uncertain, though some whispers hint that whoever obtained the artifact from Tenser lost it thereafter (which would explain the recent tales that suggest the Crook of Rao is in the possession of Drax the Invulnerable, Lord Protector of Rel Astra). By the time the Greyhawk Wars rolled around, Iggwilv had a sizeable force under her control, which she put at the disposal of Iuz. 

Fortunately, Iggwilv had not learned from her old mistakes. Early in the Wars, she attempted to summon and bind Graz'zt once more, but Graz'zt, who had not forgotten Iggwilv's previous transgression against him, was prepared. When he stepped through Iggwilv's gate, he produced a unique magical device which sundered her protective circles and binding magic. It was here that Graz'zt captured and imprisoned his former consort, and despite the objections of Iuz, Graz'zt confined Iggwilv in the Abyss, where she remains to this very day. 

Nonetheless, it is known that the Nethertome did not accompany her on the journey to her Abyssal prison, but the current whereabouts of the book cannot be confirmed. It is generally believed that Iuz turned it over to one of his Boneheart wizards, and most fingers point to Jumper or Null, as the Nethertome would be most useful to them in their work at Fleichshriver. 

Contents 
The Nethertome is divided into several chapters. Like Iggwilv's Fiendomicon, most of it deals with the lower planes (and the tanar'ri in particular). The beginning chapters give a highly detailed and surprisingly accurate treatise on the Blood War, though it has an obvious bias favoring the Abyssal fiends. 

The next handful of chapters describe the chaotic nature of the Abyss, methods of "safe" travel through its infinite layers, and most importantly, areas that should be avoided by mortals. 

Several more chapters describe the denizens of the Abyss, the tanar'ri in particular. These chapters describe their politics, psychology, and general behavior with astounding clarity, almost as if it had actully been written by a tanar'ri. In many places, individual tanar'ri are named. The most notable, and most oft referred to, is Graz'zt, of course. 




================================== 





Acererak's Libram 
Appearance 
This smallish book measures precisely 129 long, 99 wide, and 29 thick. The covers and spine are meticulously cut sheets black adamantite, held together with a series of small, interlocking hinges which run the entire length of the spine's long edges. Acererak's personal symbol, an encircled capital "A" entwined with serpents, is stamped into the center of the front cover and inlaid with mithril. 

Another strip of black adamantite is connected to the inner surface of the spine, to which are attached 12 rings of the same metal. The Libram's pages, each a carefully fashioned sheet of mithril, stamped with perfectly symmetrical runes and glyphs, are held in place by these rings. 

History 
Little is known concerning the being called Acererak, for the name was ancient when eastern Oerik was still ruled by the Flan peoples, and the frightening tales of the Tome of Horrors had long been a part of the folklore throughout the Flanaess when the Kingdom of Aerdy was but an idea posed by an Oeridian chieftain. What can be said, however, is that if Vecna was the most powerful lich ever to walk the face of Oerth, Acererak was a close second, for only a being of great might could strike so much fear into the hearts of men yet remain mostly absent from the eyes of history. 

In CY 446, the same year which saw the founding of the Iron League, a Sunndi wizard named Lindaer entered the Vast Swamp with a small yet powerful band of companions. A month or so later, Lindaer and a single comrade returned to civilized lands, claiming to have located Acererak's Tomb. The pair would not discuss what occurred within that grim place, but to quell disbelievers they regularly displayed their greatest prize: Acererak's Libram. 

Perhaps they revealed the Libram once too often, for during a journey to the city of Greyhawk, where they hoped to assess its value, they were set upon by a large bandit force in the Cairn Hills. Though both Lindaer and his companion survived, it was quite obvious that the bandits had been interested only in the Libram, for that is all they wanted, having left the pair with the balance of their valuables. To his dying day, Lindaer believed the bandits were hired to steal the book - probably by a mage - for it would have had little value to such miscreants otherwise. No one ever claimed responsibility for the attack, however, and even the usual finger-pointing was strangely lacking. 

Nevertheless, it is known that for the next 80 years, the Libram exchanged hands at a fervent pace, with no single owner holding it long enough to demand historical commentary. But in CY 532, Acererak's Libram came into the possession of one Shanadar Vantros, a wizard of some repute operating in the Great Kingdom. 

Shanadar was noted for his zealous obsession with the elimination of his rivals, and his regular use of the spell Acererak's blackstone (detailed below) suggests that he owned the book for quite a few years. It is also said that Shanadar's flagrant use of the blackstone spell ended in his demise, for one of his own blackstones was used against him. It seems that Shanadar sent a blackstone "gift" to a rival (hinted to be another mage, who was later banished from the Great Kingdom for attempting to usurp the throne, but records are vague on this), but the rival, having learned how Shanadar managed so effectively to dispose of his opponents, carefully avoided exposing the blackstone to magic. Then, when Shanadar was away on personal business, the rival penetrated the wizard's tower, using the blackstone itself to bypass the tower's magical defenses. Once inside, the rival hid the blackstone and placed numerous triggering spells in the chamber. When Shanadar returned, he triggered the spells set by his rival, which subsequently detonated the blackstone, destroying Shanadar and most of his tower. The Libram was nowhere to be found in the rubble. 

So it was until CY 585, the Year of Peace. In a meeting of the senior members of Greyhawk City's Guild of Wizardry, Jallarzi Sallivarian informed those present that, while magically disguised, she overheard an aged dwarf give an exact description of the Libram to a group of his fellows. Through her eavesdropping, she also learned that the tome was being held in one of the three dwarven enclaves in and around the northern Abbor-Alz, either Dumadan, Greysmere, or Karakast. How the dwarves came to possess Acererak's Libram is a mystery, but this is unimportant in light of what the dwarves intend to do with it. If Jallarzi's information is correct, the dwarves plan to dismantle the Libram and use its valuable metals to construct more "useful" items like tools and weapons. The Wizards' Guild plans to recover the book before the dwarves destroy it, but to date, they have yet to learn which enclave has it; the dwarves are not talking. 





================================= 





Walls of Iron - Making City Walls and Castles a practicality... 
In a world of elementals, fly spells and earthquakes, it’s difficult to understand why most civilisations build their great cities and fortifications above ground. How do you protect a city or fortress from heavy magical attack? Clearly a fortress has advantages over a dungeon - you can see your enemies from further away, you can fire at them safely while they have to cross dangerous ground and you can deploy your troops more quickly and efficiently. You also have room to build without the danger of the roof caving in on your head! 

Unfortunately, you are also subject to magical invasion from below, flying war parties, and sieges by giants, wizards and the like. How do you protect yourself? 

Well there are a group of abjurations that make cities and castles a practicality. They are not ordinary spells, rather they are rituals - spells which depend on resources, preparation and repetition to be effective. This group of rituals are known as iron abjurations, and are based on the dampening effects of iron on magic. 

Iron Theory 
Iron Theory and indeed the theory of how iron affects magic and magical creatures in general was first described by the abjurer Borrillian of Rel Mord in his masterwork of 463 CY, “Iron - Ye Defensif Use”. Borrillian based his work on the antipathy many magical creatures showed when confronted with cold steel. He proposed that iron did not actually hinder magic as was then widely believed, but rather it was itself highly magical - so much so that it attracted further magics in to its mass, often causing great pain to magical creatures in the process. 

Borrillian noted that places rich in lodestone, a source of iron, were often associated with magical protections and enchantments. Druid’s circles, for example, were places of power and protection and many of these were of lodestone. 

Of most interest, Borrillian said, was the civilising effects of roads when cut with iron picks and shovels - travel is demonstrably faster over such roads and many magical creatures are known to avoid places tainted by iron tools. Indeed, many daily activities associated with iron tools were, Borrillian claimed, actually rituals of a low grade magical nature, inimical to fairy or magical creatures because they bound magic to specific ends, leaving it unavailable for general use. Any large mass of iron had the potential for this dampening effect, Borrillian said and hence mages could not cast in contact with large amounts of cold iron. Even the increased yield from fields turned with a steel plough was used as a proof of the magical nature of iron. 

Over the years Borrillian further refined his theory, reasoning that most human settlements were free of magical creatures due to the long-term effects of iron binding magic away from general use. A peasant’s harvest song, for example, not only sped up work, it directed the magic of the environment into the peasant's tools, improving his efficiency, and starving many magical creatures of the energies they required to survive. Left unchecked, Elves, drow and other magical creatures might find it increasingly difficult to survive in such “civilised” iron-tainted regions. Magic would not completely disappear, but it become steadily less fey and more directed in its nature and application. Finally, Borrillian argued, the rise of the great human civilisations had come about because of the advantage iron had given humans over their more magically adept neighbours. 

(NB: this also explains the survival of dwarfs and other races poor in magical expertise). 

Iron Abjurations 
Using these ideas, Borrillian designed several iron based magics specifically for human abjurers tasked with protecting human settlements or castles - no other races are said to be able to use the magics contained within his tomes, though it is suspected that dwarves may have developed weaker clerical equivalents based on Borrillian’s works. 

All of the rituals given below were designed to protect fortresses and cities from magical sieges, especially sieges lead by the races of the Underdark, the undead, or necromancers and summoners. Indeed, so effective are his abjurations that enchantments cast under the radiations of the Underdark, or items manufactured with the aid of those fey glimmerings, fail utterly in the presence of even the simplest of his spells. This makes the races of the Underdark wary of surface dwellers, especially those who use iron widely and of human abjurers in particular. The reason for the weakness of such races in the face of Borrillian’s iron abjurations is said to be covered in his second major work “Iron, Ye Deep Races”. This work also covers the relationship of the Underdark races to sunlight and the interactions of light and iron in particular. Needless to say the Abjurer of Rel Mord was also unpopular with many surface magicians as well, especially those of evil alignments or those who used conjured and summoned creatures regularly. Fortunately many of Borrillian’s abjurations are episodic in nature – passive until they activated by a defender, using the time between activations to gather strength to resist a siege or encirclement. This has led to what some rulers call the adventurer syndrome: its better to employ a few specialists – adventurers – to accomplish things a larger army might not be able to. 

DM Notes... 
In their original form, the casting of Borrillian’s iron abjurations took a considerable period of time. The shortest ritual to cast - fortify, took a week to cast; and others like conjure sour, could take several months. Since the original publication of his work however, several shorter variations of Borrillian’s spells have been developed. For this reason two casting times, areas of effects and costs are given for each ritual. 

The first covers the full casting of an iron abjuration and is usually used while building a fortress, castle or city wall. The second assumes the abjurer is short of time and must defend an area quickly. When an abjurer learns the full version of each ritual, he automatically learns the shorter version as well – both versions count as but a single spell. 

To fully protect a keep or castle with the abjurations listed would take an abjurer at least two year's work and consume considerable resources. While the costs might seem high, they are low compared to that of actually building and maintaining a castle or city wall. 

The Abjurations 
All iron abjurations are based around the use of a specially prepared piece of iron or lodestone known as a Key. Theft of this Key, or a copy of it, may allow an invader or thief to literally steal the Keys to a city and bypass the wards set to protect it. 

Consequently most Keys will be well hidden and guarded. Many iron abjurations lis t other spells as components of their casting and several of these spells lie outside the scope of a specialist abjurer eg. strength or wall of iron. The spells listed are tailored versions of the normal spells, useful only while casting of an iron based ward. They are learnt as part of each ritual and do not count as separate spells for the purposes of numbers of spells learnt. If an abjurer does not wish to learn these spells (or cannot), he may use an ordinary version of the spell from a scroll or item, or have it cast by another mage. 

Finally, when the long version of each ritual requires renewing, the time between renewals may be doubled by including a limited wish and extension spell as part of the original casting, or quadrupled by using a wish. Casting permanency on any iron abjuration always cost a point of constitution. The shortened versions of each ritual cannot be extended beyond their given durations except as noted. 

Create Key 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 5 
Range: 0 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: 3 years per level of the caster (One week per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Three weeks (One turn - short version) 
Area of effect: One pound of lodestone or iron per level 
Saving Throw: None 

This spell is used to create a Master Key, a Key used to cast or maintain other iron abjurations. A specially prepared lodestone or iron billet is cut or cast in the shape of a Key. The abjurer himself need not cut the Key, but the work must be of high quality - at least 500 GP worth of work. The abjurer then exp oses the Key to grounding elements while casting the spell. At least 100 GP’s worth of such elements must be expended for each pound of iron or lodestone enchanted. 

Typical grounding elements include lead, iron, basalt, granite, obsidian and nickel. Grounding gems are usually jet, catseyes, chrysolite, haematite, olivine and peridot. Additionally (full version only), the abjurer must cast dispel magic, knock, wizard lock and wall of iron on the Key during each day that the Key is being enchanted. 

With both versions of the ritual the abjurer may make two copies of the original Key for each pound of iron enchanted. These copies weigh but two ounces are in the shape of an actual door key and have the same life span as the Master Key. Making a Copy Key requires the use of the Master Key and takes but a single round to create. If lodestone is used to create a Master Key instead of iron, three copies may be made for each pound of lodestone enchanted. 

More than one abjurer may cooperate in casting this ritual. If more than one mage participates, combine the levels of the casters to discover how many pounds of iron or lodestone may be enchanted and how long the Key lasts. 

If a Master Key is due to fail, re-casting the create key spell on the Master will renew the spell on the Master as well as on all the copies made from it. A Key may have permanency cast on it. A Key is not subject to dispel magic. 

Fortify 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 5 
Range: 1 yard per level 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Three years plus special (Or two hours per level – short version) 
Casting Time: One week (Or one turn – short version) 
Area of effect: One 40’ cube per level of the caster (or one 20’ cube per level – short version) 
Saving Throw: None 

This spell is usually the first of the iron abjurations to be cast. For the full version, the spell requires a 20lb pig of iron for every 40ft cube to be protected and the services of a master mason or engineer. The shortened version requires but a single iron billet of five pounds weight and no artisan is required. 

During a full fortify ritual, the artisan bolts an iron pig to each section of wall or foundation to be protected while explaining to the abjurer the deficits and weaknesses of the area being fortified. A typical 30-foot high wall section might have three such pigs attached - one set in the foundation, one within the wall itself and one to protect the area atop the wall. As each pig is attached, it is touched by the abjurer with a Master Key or Copy. At the end of the casting, the abjurer casts dispel magic, shield, wall of iron and strength over the area being fortified. These spells are not required for the quick version of the spell. When either version of the ritual is completed, the billet(s) merge with the stonework, increasing its resistance to damage and doubling the defensive value of the work vs. siege engines, giant boulders etc. Additionally, fortify enhances a wall’s resistance to disintegrate, passwall, rock to mud, earthquake and other structure altering spells. The wall gains a +2 save vs. these spells or is allowed a saving throw if a saving throw is not normally allowed. If the full ritual of fortify is cast, it may be renewed every three years by an engineer or mason ritually tapping the surface of the wall with an active Key or copy. Fortify fails if this ritual is neglected. Areas repaired after combat still benefit from this spell provided at least 50% of the original structure remains. 

If a Copy or Key is built into a tower, gatehouse, or similar work during either version of the ritual, the siege value of that section is tripled, the duration of the fortify is doubled, and disintegrate, passwall and similar magics cast against the area have their effective volumes halved in addition to the saving throw bonus. Using a Key or Copy in this fashion destroys the Key or Copy used (so Copy Keys are usually used). 

If permanency is cast on a fortify area (full version only), no Key or regular maintenance is required. No more than one fortify spell may be in place over an area at a time - the oldest effect applies. Fortify is not subject to dispel magic. 

Wall Guard 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 5 
Range: One yard per level 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Three years plus special (or two hours per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Two weeks (or two turns – short version) 
Area of effect: One 40’ cube per level of the caster (or one 20’ cube per level – short version) 
Saving Throw: None 

Full Version: An iron bar 2ft long and 1/2 inch in diameter is hammered into each 40ft cube to be protected by a wall guard ritual. A typical 30-foot high wall section might have three such bars within itself - one bar set in the foundations, one within the wall itself and one to protect the area atop the wall. The shortened version of the ritual requires but a single iron billet of five pounds weight and a diamond of at least 500 GP value (which is consumed in the casting). 

When the ritual(s) are cast, nothing at first seems to happen. Over time however, each bar gains a slight magical charge from the volume it protects. This charge acts to draw magic towards itself, draining off a great deal of an attacking spell’s power. For example, a disintegrate spell cast against a protected wall might result in only a few chips of stone coming loose. A fireball cast at guards atop a tower might see a fireball appear, but result in no actual damage. 

To remain effective, each volume protected by the full version of the spell must be re-touched by an active Key or Copy once every three years. This re-touch may be performed by anybody (no mage is required) and the actual bars buried in the structure need not be touched. If the ritual is repeated regularly, each 40’ volume may eventually absorb as many spell levels as the abjurer who cast the ward, plus an extra level’s worth of energy for every year that passes. 

Every three years that pass without a re-touch results in the loss of a year’s absorption ability until the dweomer fades. 

Short Version: each 20ft cube section may absorb one spell level for every two levels of the caster, rounded up. 

Conditions of Absorption: Wall guard has no effect on magical items used within its volume (except those enchanted in the Underdark - these simply fail); spells cast from within the protected volume outwards, spells existing in the area prior to wall guard being cast, or spells cast by someone with a Key or Copy. 

In the full version of the spell, removal of an iron bar dissipates the effects of the ritual in that volume only. This is sometimes done to allow the creation of secret passages. 

Wall guard rituals are not subject to dispel magic, indeed dispel magic cast against a wall guard acts to re-charge the absorption capacity of the section affected, (subject to the wall guard’s current capacity). Importantly, wall guard rituals neutralise spell levels but are recharged by caster level. This means that a defender may be able to ward off more powerful magical attackers, at least for a time. If a spell like disintegrate is cast directly at a wall or structure protected by a wall guard ritual, a saving throw for the wall or structure is made first, before any charges of wall guard spell are used up. If the saving throw is made, no charges are used. 

No more than one wall guard spell may be in place at any one time and neither version may be made permanent. A wall guard spell may be made inactive by touching a protected area with the correct Key or Copy. This is often done to prevent accidental discharge of the spell in times other than war, and to allow a wall to regain its protective charges. 

Notes: As little as one spell level’s worth of absorption is often enough to disrupt a more powerful spell. In cases where there is less spell absorbing ability left than the level of the spell cast, the DM should adjudicate in favour of the defenders, or reduce the effect of the attack. Additionally, areas protected by this spell are inimical to creatures affected by cold iron and to the undead. Such creatures entering the area must save vs spells or suffer a -1 penalty on to hit rolls and saving throws. A typical fortress may have different sections subject to different Keys, with Copies held by different officers. 

Conjure Sour 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 7 
Range: 0 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Two years plus special (or one hour per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Three months (or two turns – short version) 
Area of effect: 50ft radius per one hundred pounds of iron enchanted (or 10ft radius per level of caster(s) – short version) 
Saving Throw: Special 

Full Version: Large wrought iron pigs, each of at least 100 pounds weight and 500 GP value, are buried in the earth following three months of special preparations and castings. Up to 100 pounds of iron per level of the caster may be sensitized by a conjure sour spell. During the casting of conjure sour, the abjurer must cast dispel magic, avoidance, enchant an item, protection from evil and conjure elemental on the pigs, as well as exposing the iron to other conjuration, phantasm or summoning magics the abjurer wishes to protect against. 

For example, if a pig used in conjure sour had monster summoning I cast on it as part of its attunement, or a demi-shadow monsters spell, it would work vs. these spells. Equally if it were not exposed to an invisible stalker spell it would have no effect vs. a conjured stalker. 

The abjurer need only cast the dispel magic, avoidance, protection from evil, enchant an item and conjure elemental spells himself - other practitioners including clerics, may cast the other spells to be “soured”. Unlike normal castings of these spells, no actual creatures are summoned and the mage is not weakened by the enchant an item spell. 

As the final step in the ceremony the pigs are taken to their burial site and interred as a group. Burial must occur within eight hours of the end of casting of conjure sour or the dweomer fades. The pigs are now attuned to disturb the magics used to control elementals, conjured or summoned creatures, shadow and demi-shadow monsters and phantasmal killers. A Key or Copy must remain in contact with the pigs for the three months during which the full conjure sour ritual is being cast. 

Short Version: A small 50gp iron statuette of each type of summoned or conjured creature to be “soured” is required e.g. an elemental, elf, orc, skeleton, human, brownie etc. Alternatively a 500 gp billet of iron marked with ruins of disruption and exclusion may be used and have the spells to be soured cast upon it as part of the ritual. The statuettes or billet must be buried and are consumed when the spell is ended or the duration expires. The spell is not mobile and issues from the point of burial. 

Effects: conjure sour works by increasing the chance of an elemental or other creature escaping the control of its summoner. The round by round chance of an elemental breaking control is increased by a percentage equal to the level of the caster of the conjure sour spell. The chance of the summoner dismissing the same elemental is decreased by a like amount. 

Other created, conjured or summoned creatures receive a save vs. paralysis at +2 to escape their controller as soon as they enter the area of effect. Creatures who escape control remain for their normal durations but are now free willed and hostile to their summoner or creator. 

To maintain a full conjure sour casting, the ritual must be renewed every two years by exposing the pigs to the four elements. The surface of the pigs is re-exposed to the air, a bonfire is lit atop them and later extinguished by pure water. The pigs are then touched with their Master Key or a Copy and reburied. No mage is required for this ceremony. This ritual often takes place at mid-summer when the life energies of the land are at their greatest. 

Conjure sour may also be cast on lodestone obtained from a druid’s grove. If lodestone is used instead of iron, the radius of the spell is increased by 20%, but natural animals summoned or conjured are not affected by the spell 

More than one mage may participate in preparing a conjure sour, but if they do so all must participate in the casting for the full casting time(s) of the spell. For the full version of the ritual, multiple abjurers may enchant as many hundreds of pounds of iron as their combined levels. In the shortened version of the ritual, add the levels of the mages together to work out the radius of effect. 

Creatures saving vs. paralysis gain an additional +2 to their saving throw for every extra abjurer who helped cast the conjure sour, up to a maximum of +6. The chance of ruining control of a summoned elemental is that of the highest level mage participating, plus 10% for every additional abjurer. 

Conjure sour may be made activate or inactivate by a touch of the correct Master Key or Copy to the pigs, billet or statuettes. Additionally, possession of a Key or Copy allows normal casting within the area of effect without the dangers of losing control. The radius of a conjure sour includes the ground deep beneath the area being protected, as well as the air above it, so turning the spell on and off may ambush an unwary caster. Conjure sour is unaffected by dispel magic and it may not have permanency cast on it. A fully cast conjure sour ritual is usually left inactive except in times of war. Removal of the buried pigs more than fifty feet from their burial point disrupts the spell as does destruction or theft of the statuettes or billet. 

Notes: Notes in Borrillian’s work indicate that a poorly cast conjure sour ritual is not safe – its area of effect may change wildly, or the spell can wander along ley lines or water flows, creating magical hazards as it goes. The ritual is then said to prove dangerous even if a Key is in hand. 

Grounding 
(Abjuation) 

Level: 7 
Range: 0 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Two years plus special (or two hours per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Three months (two turns – short version) 
Area of effect: A column, 50-foot radius per level of the caster (or 20-foot radius per level– short version) 
Saving Throw: Negates 

Full Version: The full version of the ritual requires a vast mass of iron - at least 1,200 pounds in weight and cast in the shape of an anchor. This mass is then buried at the centre of the area to be protected usually a major fortress or city. During the casting of a grounding ritual, gems of an earth nature, especially haematite, beryl, chrysolite and malachite, must be crushed over the anchor. The value of the gems and iron used must total no less than 20,000 GP. 

At the end of a full casting, attraction, fly, levitation, enchant an item, anti-magic shell and dispel magic are cast on the anchor. 

The shortened version simply requires an iron spike of five pounds weight be driven in to the ground while a Key or Copy is held in hand. 

Grounding has but one purpose - to prevent the use of fly, feather fall, levitate, reverse gravity and similar magics or abilities within its volume. Any non-avian that enters the area of effect is immediately subject to a grounding attack and each attack may neutralise one spell, spell-like effect or device - save at -6 and -30% magic resistance to negate. Apart from storing charges (see below) an area protected by a full grounding ritual may make twice as many attacks per day as the level of the caster(s) of the ritual. 

The shortened version allows as many attacks as the caster has levels or until the duration of the spell has ended, whichever comes first. 

If the full version of the ritual is used, each week that passes without the use of a grounding charge stores an additional free attack from the ambient magic of the area. While this may seem a great many charges, it should be remembered that a single pass of airborne attackers will neutralise many charges - an active grounding will attack targets round after round until they are grounded, leave the area of effect, or the ritual runs out of charges or attacks. 

Any device, spell or spell like ability affected by grounding remains inactive for as long as it remains within the area of effect (and the grounding is active). Moving out of the area allows the spell, effect, ability or device to resume working. 

More than one abjurer may participate in casting a grounding spell - add together their combined levels to work out the radius affected and number of grounding attacks possible. If lodestone is enchanted instead of iron, the radius of effect increases by 20% and all flying creatures not born or raised in the area of the ritual lose one class of maneuvrability. This may allow defenders to ride griffons, hippogriffs and the like which are more maneuvrable than those of their attackers. 

A full casting of grounding must be renewed every two years by exposing the anchor to the air while crushing an appropriate gem of at least 500 gp value over it. Failure to maintain the spell results in a loss of grounding charges at the rate of one per month and no further charges are absorbed. Grounding may be made activate or inactivate by the touch of an appropriate Key and is unaffected by dispel magic. Possession of a Key or Copy allows the use of fly and related spells while a grounding is still active. Grounding may be made permanent and like reverse gravity, may affect creatures many thousands of feet in the air. 

Notes: Grounding is usually inactive except in times of war. This not only allows charges to accumulate, but it can prove embarrassing if ones guests or messengers crash to the ground. Accidents and the occasional reverse effect - hurling creatures in to the air - are said to occur if the full value of the spell is not paid. Borrillian is rumoured to have created two further versions of this spell, one required the participation of an alteration specialist capable of casting reverse gravity, the other the services of an air elementalist. The first version allegedly slams an entity in to the ground at twice their normal speed and damage. The second peppers them with 6d6 bolts of lightning along with the grounding attacks. Both versions work with either variant of the ritual. 

Some metallic dragons are said to be immune to the effects of grounding; iron and steel dragons have been known to pay an abjurer handsomely who can cast these spells. What they gain from these magics is unknown. 

Iron Awe 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 7 
Range: Touch 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Five years plus special (one turn per level - short version) 
Casting Time: Three months (one turn – short version) 
Area of effect: one mile radius per level from the point of forging. (one hundred yard radius per level – short version) 
Saving Throw: None 

Full Version: The full version of the spell requires the preparation of a special forge, anvil and tools suitable for the use of a master craftsman. The anvil must weight at least 200 lbs. and the value of the iron and tools must exceed 1,000 gp. At the start of the ceremony, a master armorer or weaponsmith crushes a 5000 gp diamond on the anvil. The anvil is then chained or moored to the area it will be used in. The abjurer requires the presence of either of these parties (or both) for the full duration of the ritual. 

Each morning during a full casting, the abjurer casts enchant an item and enchanted weapon on the anvil while the armorer or smith are at work. Unlike normal castings of enchant an item, the abjurer is not tired by the dweomer, but he must carry the Master Key or a Copy on him at all times. At the end of three months a Copy Key is welded to the anvil and the enchantment is complete. 

Depending on who aided the abjurer, a master armourer or a master weapon smith, the anvil may produce one quality weapon, shield, or a dozen arrows heads per month. These weapons carry a +1 magical charge provided both they and the anvil remain within the area affected by the ritual at all times. These weapons are not permanently enchanted however, and use up this charge when actual fighting occurs. Once activated, a charge lasts five days per level of the abjurer(s) who cast the original iron awe spell. At the end of this period the charge is expended and the weapon loses its bonus. For this reason weapons subject to iron awe are often locked in armories for use only during sieges; additionally the bonus on the weapons may grow to +2 if weapon and anvil remain within the area of the iron awe ritual for five years or more. 

The weakness of iron awe is its anvil - should the anvil be stolen or moved beyond the range of the spell, all weapons forged on the anvil lose their bonuses until the anvil is recovered. If the stolen anvil is not returned to its enchantment point within one day per level of the iron awe’s caster(s), the enchantment permanently fails and the bonuses of all weapons made likewise disappear. If the anvil is destroyed, weapons enchanted under iron awe lose their bonuses immediately. Weapons moved beyond the radius of the ritual also lose their bonus, even when returned to the area of effect. Dispel magic cast against the anvil has no effect but works normally against weapons made under the spell. 

Notes: The area subject to iron awe may be increased if more than one abjurer participates in casting the ritual. Iron awe cannot be made permanent and only one such spell may affect an area at one time – the oldest dweomer applies. The radius of iron awe is usually sufficient to allow sallies from most castles or keeps. 

Short Version: A five pound iron hammer, a Key or a Copy and a 500 gp diamond are consumed in the casting. Additionally the mage must have acquired either the armorer or weaponsmith proficiencies, or be in the presence of someone who has these skills. The mage uses the hammer to drive an iron peg in to the ground, which serves as the centre of the spell. The mage may then enchant up two weapons per level with a +1 magical charge. The charge disappears at the end of the duration of the spell, if the weapons move beyond the spells radius, or after five rounds per level of fighting, which ever comes first. 

Iron Demesne 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 7 
Range: Touch 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: special 
Casting Time: One month 
Area of effect: One mile radius per level of caster from the point of forging 
Saving Throw: None 

This spell is also known as oath of iron, and there is no short version. A ceremonial sword (or other weapon) of at least 5,000 gp value must be forged on an anvil subject to a full iron awe ritual. This sword represents the fealty that will be given to a city, castle or keep by the garrison protecting it. The area covered by the ritual is called an iron demesne and weapon created is called a demesne sword. 

The demesne sword is prepared by casting shield, protection from evil 10’ radius, detect invisibility, detect evil, emotion (Courage and Hope), enchant an item, and strength on the weapon. Additionally the abjurer must maintain a constant litany to the weapon of the importance of honor, duty and obedience in a Lawful alignment tongue. A Copy Key is then soldered or welded to the sword to complete the full ritual. 

To gain the benefits of iron demesne, a member of a garrison must swear fealty to the sword’s owner (or a Key or Copy holder like a castellan or seneschal). A garrison member is defined as anyone who spends at least nine months of the year serving at a particular location in a military capacity. If the oath is accepted, the oath taker gains the following benefits within the area of the demesne. 

+1 on any saving throw or damage roll for as many times per season as years they have given oath. 
+1 to morale 
+1 to movement within the area of effect. 
+1 or + 5% to detecting intruders within the area of effect, including invisible intruders. 
An oath given under an iron demesne is not necessarily an oath kept, hence spies can benefit from this spell provided they form part of the garrison. Additional benefits apply however, to garrison members who keep the spirit of their oath. 

Additional Benefits: If a faithful oath giver bleeds defending the ground covered by his iron demesne, a mystical bond forms between the demesne and the oath giver - he may then permanently gain one hit point. No more than one hit point may be acquired in this fashion in any one year and no more than four hit points in total. 

If an oath giver keeps the spirit of their oath for seven years, they gain the benefit of a protection from evil or shield spell once per season within the range of the iron demesne. 

Unlike other weapons forged under iron awe, a demesne sword does not automatically lose its dweomer if the anvil it was forged on is destroyed, or sword or anvil leave the area of effect - a demesne sword may leave its iron demesne for up to six months before the iron demesne fails. 

A demesne sword may also have permanency cast upon it and if made permanent, it acts to maintain the iron demesne regardless of the existence or location of the anvil, or the location of the demesne sword. It is not uncommon for a ruler to set his demesne sword in stone (to prevent theft), to incorporate it in his throne, or to wear it on him at all times. Only one demesne sword may be forged from any anvil and multiple iron demesnes may not exist in the same area - the oldest active dweomer applies. 

This may result in attempts by usurpers to steal or destroy the sword of a rightful demesne holder or to locate a lost or mythical weapon. 

A demesne sword has other benefits. The weapon now acts as a Master Key and may be used to make as many Copy Keys as the original Key simply by touch. In any contest between Master Keys the sword has primacy, as do Copy Keys made from the demesne sword. 

Iron demesne is not subject to dispel magic - the demesne sword must be beyond the demesne for at least six months (or destroyed if the weapon has permanency cast upon it) before the ritual will fail. For this reason many nobles are reluctant to provide services outside their demesne for more than a few months at a time. A fee called scutage is often paid instead of armed service. 

Notes: In a commentary on Borrillian’s works, it is claimed that very old demesne swords acquire peculiar properties, bonding to particular bloodlines, increasing in area of effect, acquiring permanent magical abilities and in some cases coming to truly represent the land they have dominion over. It is said that if a druid participates in casting an iron demesne, the very land herself will aid the sword’s wielder, if they are defending the land from harm. 

Tower of Iron Will 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 8 
Range: touch 
Casting Time: Six months (two hours – short version) 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Ten years plus special (one day per level – short version) 
Area of effect: One structure 10ft on a side per level 
Saving Throw: None 

Full Version: This spell is cast on a structure previously subject to both fortify and wall guard rituals and requires the aid of a master engineer. It is extremely expensive to cast and consumes four Copy Keys, ten tons of iron and four diamonds of at least 5,000 gp value each. During casting, the iron and Keys are bolted to the structure and the diamonds crushed and sprinkled over the mass. All are consumed when the ritual is completed. 

As part of the ritual, the abjurer casts wall of iron, mind blank, shield, wall of force, protection from evil, avoidance, strength, globe of invulnerability, emotion (hope and courage), and anti-magic shell over the structure to be protected. Tower of iron will also requires the blood of a psionic entity or that a psionist be present during the casting. 

On completion, the defensive value of the structure vs. siege engines and giant boulders etc. increases by six times. Tower of iron will also enhances a structure’s resistance to disintegrate, passwall, earthquake and similar spells. The structure gains a +6 save vs these spells and from any other attack that might breach the building’s integrity. “Attack” includes scrying, attempts to penetrate or damage the structure by elementals, xorn and other creatures capable of moving through the earth; teleport, dimension door, plane shift, phase door and similar spells or effects; and the use of natural spell-like abilities like innate light or darkness, to overload the tower’s spell absorption capability. 

If an entity fails to successfully attack a tower by a natural ability, it cannot try to re-enter or attack the tower by the same method for at least two hours per level of the caster(s) of the tower of iron will. 

Possession of a correct Key or Copy always allows entry. 

Other benefits: Creatures within the tower gain a +4 save vs all effects that influence the mind and that originate from outside the tower. If creatures subject to charm, possession, domination or similar effects enter the tower, they immediately gain a free saving throw, even if they have failed all previous attempts to free themselves. 

The capacity of the wall guard spell within the structure is also enhanced. The tower may absorb twice as many spell levels per day as the combined levels of abjurer(s) who cast the original spell. This daily capacity increases by an additional two points for every year that goes by without the tower being subject to magical or mental attack 

Maintenance of a tower of iron will spell must occur every ten years and requires an inspection of the structure by a master engineer carrying an active Key or Copy. Any faults or damage found by the engineer must be fully repaired during the season the inspection takes place and all repair work must be directed by the engineer bearing the Copy. Failure to maintain the spell results in the structure weakening at the rate of one extra level of structural strength per year. Bonuses vs. spells or intrusion fade at the same rate, as does the weekly spell absorption ability. 

A full casting of tower of iron will may be made permanent, but this requires two separate castings of permanency - one for each pair of Keys used in the construction. If the ritual is made permanent, the spell absorbing capacity of the tower is fixed at the level when the ritual was first cast. Areas of a tower of iron will damaged in combat may be repaired provided at least 50% of the structure remains, but require the repair work be overseen by a master mason or engineer bearing a Key or Copy. Tower of iron will has no effect on magical items used within its structure (except those from the Underdark – these simply fail), spells cast within the tower, spells exiting the tower, spells existing prior to the tower of iron will being present, or any other iron abjuration. 

Tower of iron will is not subject to dispel magic. A dispel magic, wall of iron, minor globe of invulnerability, globe of invulnerability or anti-magic shell spell cast against a tower of iron will acts to re-charge the tower’s spell absorption ability. Like wall guard, tower of iron will neutralises spell levels but is recharged by caster level. This means that a caster inside a tower may be able to ward off more powerful magical attackers, at least for a time. 

No more than one tower of iron will may exist within the area of an iron demesne, unless the tower existed prior to the creation of the iron demesne, or the same Copy or Master Key as the demesne is used in its construction. 

Like all other iron abjurations, the tower’s benefits may be made active or inactive by the touch of the correct Key or Copy. Except in time of war a tower is often left “inactive’ to allow its wall guard spell to absorb energy without interruption, and to allow those living in the tower to use other magics more easily e.g teleporting and scrying without needing a Key. Short Version: The short version consumes a diamond of at least 5,000 gp value, requires four iron statuettes of a humanoid on guard and consumes a copy key. 

A shortened ritual of tower of iron will increases the defensive value of a structure by three times, allows a volume to absorb up to twice the caster’s level in spells per day and provides an automatic +2 saving throw vs all charm, domination or similar effects, even if such an effect is not normally allowed. The protected structure is resistant to all attempts at intrusion by magical means or ability – a save vs. spells at –2 is required. Failure denies entry via the same method for one hour per level of the caster. For the reduced version of the ritual, only a dispel magic, wall of iron, or minor globe of invulnerability, acts to re-charge the tower’s spell absorption ability. 

Torus of Disjunction 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 8 
Range: 0 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: Two years plus special (one hour per level – short version) 
Casting Time: Five months (three turns – short version) 
Area of effect: 40ft radius volume per level of the caster(s) (10ft radius volume per level - short version) 
Saving Throw: Special 

Full Version: Two great rings of iron are cast and mounted opposite each other in the floor and ceiling or a castle or keep. Both rings must be extensively carved with runes relating to conjuration, summoning, pursuit, movement, banishment and other planes of existence. The rings must be at least twenty feet in diameter, at least one foot in thickness and cost a minimum of 30,000 gp each. 

The following spells form part of the full ritual used in casting a torus of disjunction: banishment, duo-dimension, shadow door, dispel magic, polymorph other, sequester, repulsion, plane shift, shadow walk, prismatic wall, protection from evil, 10' radius, teleport without error, dimension door, distance distortion, and maze. The spells are cast at different rings on alternate weeks and then repeated in reverse order. The costs of the individual spells used in casting a torus of disjunction are paid for as part of the forging costs of the rings. 

Torus of disjunction exists to twist and distort the boundaries where the Prime Material touches other planes, making materialisation difficult or dangerous. To materialise in an area protected by a torus requires a save vs. spells at –4, with failure meaning the creature stays in its own plane of existence. 

If entry is via plane shift, shadow door, shadow walking, teleport, teleport without error, astral travel, dimension door or similar spells or abilities, failure also leaves the victim stunned and helpless in the Astral or Ethereal planes. Each additional abjurer who helps cast the torus of disjunction results in a further -1 penalty on this saving throw, to a maximum of -6. Creatures do not receive magic resistance checks to avoid the effects of a torus of disjunction, because the actual environment the creature is crossing is warped, it is not an attack on the entity per se. In addition to stunning, failure to save vs. Spells means the creature must wait at least a week before another entry attempt can be made. 

Successfully materialising may be even more dangerous than rejection. Entities find their arrival point warped and moving in a random direction by a number of yards equal to the level(s) of the abjurer(s) who cast the torus. A being entering an area subject to a torus of disjunction, can quite literally appear in a ceiling and be killed instantly; or find themselves flung in to a wall at bone breaking speed. Damage to a creature flung about by torus of disjunction is at least 12d6 and may be higher. Roll % dice and consult the teleport table to see if an arrival is high or low. 

Torus of disjunction also exerts magical pressure on polymorphed creatures as they enter its area of effect. A spinning torus of disjunction may twist a creature back to its true form, but this form may be elongated or warped by the distortion of space around them. If a save vs. polymorph at -4 isn’t made, assume that torus of disjunction warps the entity for d6 points of damage per level of the most powerful abjurer who helped create the torus. If more than one abjurer helped cast the torus, a -1 penalty applies to the save, up to a maximum of -6. If the saving throw is failed by more than 4, the creature must save once again vs. polymorph or be afflicted with a major deformity, with one in ten deformities being instantly fatal. Once again magic resistance doesn’t apply, as its the space the creature is trying to occupy that is being twisted - this is not an attack on the entity per se. 

Torus of disjunction is also effective against users of gaseous form, shadow form, statue, duo-dimension, enlarge, shrink and similar magics or abilities that alter shape or form – use the same rules as for a polymorph spell to see what the effects are. 

Like other iron abjurations, torus of disjunction may be activated or deactivated by the correct Key or Copy. A torus may be activate for twice as many days per year as the highest level abjurer who helped cast the spell. Additionally, for every season that goes by without use, an additional free day's spinning is allowed. These free days are used like charges and can only be replaced during periods of inactivity. 

A torus is maintained by regular polishing of the rings with substances inimical to extra planar creatures e.g. silver or iron, with substances difficult to penetrate e.g. lead; and with copper, amber and other charge inducing materials. Typically the lower ring will be rubbed with one substance while the upper ring is rubbed with its opposite. Maintaining a torus of disjunction costs about 200gp per year - a torus of disjunction that is not maintained loses two days of spinning for every year that goes by. When all charges are gone the dweomer fades. 

A Key or copy allows safe arrival in an area protected by an active torus of disjunction with the Key holder appears in the eye of the torus. A Key is not required for a quick escape. 

Short Version: The shorter version of this ritual requires a spinning iron top marked with gemmed runes of exclusion, repulsion and denial and of at least 1000gp value. As long as the top is spinning, the effect will remain until the duration of the spell ends. Unlike the full version of the ritual, creatures denied entry are not left stunned in the Astral or Ethereal, they maintain their wits and may attempt re-entry an hour or so later. Equally the distortion on entry is less severe, being only 1 foot per level of the caster. Damage is also reduced to 6d6 if impact with a surface occurs (but the teleport table still needs consulting and may result in death). The shortened version of the ritual still affects polymorphed creatures, but without the saving throw penalties. It has no affect on those subject to enlarge or shrink spells. 

Borrillian’s Notes: I have found this spell to be despised by necromancers, those who make use of undead troops, creatures from other planes and the intelligent undead. A side effect of the warping process is to interfere with the undead’s connection to the Negative Material Plane. This can result in their weakening until they are slain or forced from the Prime Material - lesser undead like skeletons and zombies lose 1 HP per day until destroyed and greater undead like Vampires may lose up to half their hit points and their powers are weakened - all saving throws vs their powers. are at +2. Other extra-planar creatures may be similarly affected. 

I have also found that an alternative to a building a torus is to use an druid’s lodestone circle. While this is often cheaper, the results are not always what is intended - creatures may be drawn to this plane instead of being excluded from it. It should be remembered that bags of holding and portable holes tend to malfunction near an active torus of disjunction and creatures with gating abilities may find them difficult or dangerous to use. 

Lycanthropes and creatures with more than one form often fall ill and become sickly in the presence of a working torus, as do elves, humanoids and all Underdark races (similar claims are made for conjure sour). Conversely, dwarves, halflings, gnomes and humans often claim to feel invigorated in the presence of a spinning torus. I believe the reason for this elvish reaction is the thinness of their blood and their known aversion to iron. I have seen both drow and duergar fall vomiting to the floor as soon as a torus was activated in their presence. The radius protected by a torus includes the ground under the structure. It is not subject to dispel magic. 

This ritual is used to mold an existing iron abjuration in to a form suitable to protect a city or large complex. 

Mold Iron Abjuration 
(Abjuration) 

Level: 9 
Range: Touch 
Components: V, S, M 
Duration: special 
Casting Time: special (four hours – short version) 
Area of effect: special 
Saving Throw: None 

Full Version: This spell is used to mold an existing iron abjuration in to a form suitable to protect a city wall or large defensive complex. Mold iron abjuration requires the use of a Master Key or Copy, a Master Surveyor, a Master Engineer, and a fighter, ranger or paladin of at least 9th level. The abjurer, surveyor, fighter and engineer must each walk a Key or Copy around the area to be protected, tracing out the line the spell will follow. Every one hundred feet or so, an iron billet of ten pounds weight and tipped with a 500GP gemstone is buried in the ground. If a demesne sword is used to trace out the protected area, the volume of metal used in the spell may be halved or the distance between billets doubled. If an area of water like a harbour is to be protected by this spell, it may be crossed by boat and the billets moored in place or the billet touched with a key and lowered over the side. 

Mold iron abjuration can take several years to cast but doesn’t require the concentration of the other spells - provided the abjurer spends two or three days per week at the project, the casting will be completed in five or six years. Additionally the abjurer may delegate portions of the ritual to ordinary mages, provided they are of at least 12th level. With this approach, a dedicated abjurer and a team of four to six mages can protect a city in as little as six months. 

Effects: An existing iron abjuration may be extended by mold iron abjuration, to include a volume as far out as twelve times the original radius of the spell. This means a conjure sour spell with a 700 foot radius, could be extended to follow a line of city walls within about a mile and a half of the spells centre. 

Mold iron abjuration does not require upkeep, but the rituals being molded still require their normal maintenance (if any). Mold iron abjuration may be used to alter more than one iron abjuration at a time and may mold conjure sour, torus of disjunction, fortify, wall guard and grounding. It does not work with create key, or tower of iron will. 

A variant of mold iron abjuration is used with iron awe and iron demesne and will only work if both rituals are present. Large iron stele of 500-lbs. weight must be erected every two miles around the area to be claimed and marked with runes of protection, guardianship and ruling. The border must then be ridden, walked or rowed with the demesne sword in hands of its current owner. The abjurer and ruler of the demesne then ride to the centre of the demesne, where the ruler ritually cuts him or herself with the demesne sword. This blood is then dabbed on each of the stele. 

If the ruler is a follower of a fertility or druidic power, or of good alignment they may mark the stele with wine or grain as an alternative to the use of blood. The marking of the stele must occur at the height of Summer or on the first day of Spring, times when oaths and fealty are traditionally renewed. At the completion of the rituals the iron rusts away as the magic is absorbed by the land. An abjurer who casts this version of mold iron abjuration spell may cast no more magic for at least a season and is aged five years. It is said that ley lines can sometimes result from this spell. 

Molded iron awe and iron demesne rituals must have a minimum width or breadth of at least one mile. 

Short Version: The shorter version of this spell acts as a temporary extension spell, increasing the duration and radius of the other rituals by 50%. The material components are a drop of the caster’s blood, an emerald of at least 500 gp value and an iron billet cast in the form of a ring. 

Other Iron Abjurations 
Other iron abjurations attributed to Borrillian include: blood, iron and war, a spell used by human defenders to enhance siege weapons within an iron demesne; create quan (heart) iron, iron with a moral charge used to make swords of good alignments; create true iron, an iron said to be harder than adamantium and lethal to demons (Borrillian is alleged to have made a silver variant for devils); milestone, an abjuration that helps preserve roads; bands of steel, an imprisonment spell; monopole, a defensive spell vs. siege missiles and giant boulders; irony of war, which hardens ground, making tunnelling difficult without a Key and improving the foundations of castles or keeps; iron legion, an iron-based ritual for human armies on the march or those who require protection from humanoids; and nail, a small non-mage ritual said to have been invented for peasants to stop the entry of spirits. 

The whereabouts of Borrillian of Rel Mord are unknown as he disappeared over one hundred years ago. It is said that an iron golem answering to his name currently guards the entrance to the Church of Rao in Greyhawk city. 







================================ 





Scrolls of the Shadow Lord 
by Scott Seeber 

Introduction 
564 CY 

Perched atop a hill overlooking the town of Safeton sits the College of Shadow Mastery. 

Within these walls the Shadow Magic Specialty is being pushed to new heights, with the graduation of well trained Shadow Mages and the creation of several new spells to bolster their asernals. 

The School’s founder and first Chancellor, Belodrim Willomere, was a Shadow Mage who made a name for himself as a member of an adventuring party that traveled the Wild Coast. Many of the unique spells listed below are believed to have been created by Belodrim himself, who was also known as the "Shadow Lord". 

578 CY 

Belodrim, who had become active in the politics and diplomacy of the Wild Coast, mysteriously disappears. He no longer shows for any official functions, and a representative from the College of Shadowy Mastery confirms they have lost all contact with him as well. No explanations are given. 

579 CY 

One Month after Belodrim’s disappearance, a new Chancellor is elected from within the ranks of the College’s Staff, and life at the College returns to its normal routine…for a time. Nine months later, something within the walls of the School would go horribly wrong. Officials within Safeton began to realize something was amiss when no contact had been made with the School for 3 weeks. Though by no means open to the public, the Town of Safeton enjoyed a healthy relationship with the School, and representative from Safeton were often on hand within the College. Students and staff often frequented local establishments within the town. In the past three weeks, not a soul had been spotted in Safeton from the School. After some brief discussions, the authorities within Safeton dispatched a small contingent of town guard and 2 officials to head to the School to see what was amiss. 

Upon their arrival, they saw no signs of life or movement on the normally patrolled walls of the College, which was built much like a large triangular Keep. They entered with no resistance, not even a locked door …and found the halls, classrooms and living quarters littered with the dead bodies of every inhabitant. All of the bodies, from the weakest student to the new Chancellor lay dead inside, their bodies shriveled and decaying, as if sucked of all life by some powerful force or creature. Several of the walls and items within the School were marred and marked, sign that clearly the large contingent of Mages loosed many spells at whomever - or whatever- their slayer was. Also found all about the School was a pasty, dark ichor of unknown origin, dripping from many of the walls and splattered about the floors. Truly, a bizarre and horrific scene, as indeed anything that could do what had happened here was a powerful force, and a potential threat to the safety of Safeton. 

However, time went by and no threat ever materialized. Safeton officials seized may items and possessions from within the College, and amongst these would be born the "Scrolls of the Shadow Lord", a conglomeration of new Shadow Magic spells from within the Tomes and Scrolls found within. 

The School was abandoned, and by law was never to be dwelt in again. They were fearful of simply destroying the structure, unsure of what magical protections they may face, so it currently sits relatively intact. Many theories sprang up as to what must have happened, including those who felt Belodrim had returned, now gone mad, and killed his ex-colleagues. Another rumor was that a powerful spell was being researched by the Staff of the College, and that something when wrong in the research, perhaps loosing some powerful creatures from the Plane of Shadow. This theory had its backing in the fact that a group of Sages and Wizards within Safeton identified an as of yet uncompleted powerful spell, original research begun by Belodrim and left for completion by the Staff, called Shadow War (detailed below), and their own notes listed it as "highly volatile" in nature. However, these and others are just rumors and theories, and nothing concrete has ever been proven. 





============================= 






A Brief Overview of Hyperboria 
by Jim Lanter 
The northern continent of Hyperboria is a harsh environment. The weather is never truly warm and can be cold enough to freeze a person in minutes during the deepest part of evernight (as the time without sun is known). Geography of this northern land is bizarre. Along the coast, in a some places are icy beaches where during the warmer months, the landscape thaws and becomes a verdant tundra, a serengeti of sorts. More than half of the coastline consists of treacherous cliffs where the glaciers of the interior meet the ocean. Most of the interior is locked in the grip of an ice age and is a vast sea of rolling snow dunes. Winds here can top 100 miles per hour in the dead of winter, for in the center of the continent, at the north pole of Oerth, is Vinterhuld, the abode of the North Wind. This vast sea of snow and ice is pierced in many places by mountain-cloaked valleys known as the rifts. These can range in size from only a few miles in length and half a mile wide to broad areas equal in size to some of the countries of the eastern Flanaess. 

Coastal Plains 
As noted above, these wind-swept icy expanses become the bread-basket of the continent during the "summer" months. These areas hold the largest forests and the widest grasslands on the continent. Consequently, in the warm times, large numbers of animals wander the territories, feeding and being fed upon. 

It should be noted that these are not the creatures found in most of Oerth, but rather throwbacks to a previous epoch, a time before humanity had awakened and the elves were young. As such, beasts long extinct in most of the world that dwarf their modern day descendants such as woolly mammoths and mastodons, giant sloths and gargantuan hairy rhinos can be found in abundance. Let the curious and adventuresome be warned that their ancient predators like cave bears, hyenadons and saber-toothed tigers also abound. In the winter, some of these predators and a majority of their prey hibernate; the remaining beasts are driven by hunger to attack anything edible (in game terms, morale = 16-18). 

The plains are really the only places visited by neighboring lands of the Oerik Continent and Fireland. Even these excursions are infrequent; in the winter, the place is inhospitable and stalked by desperate predators. With the warming comes a great increase in the number of icebergs, even the smallest of which can grind a ship to tinder. 

The Interior 
The Ice Sea as the interior known is a challenging milieu. Nevertheless, this harsh landscape is far from lifeless. During the period of the midnight sun, herds of the ice divers comb in a whale-like manner the vast fields of algae and micro-organisms that thrive under the unrelenting light. When the sun is at its apex, hibernating groups of fish known as shiversides (similar to the lungfish of Earth) awaken to feed and reproduce. Groups of larger herbivores occasionally emerge from the rifts to browse the short-lived fields of highsun roses and slow root that blossom during this period. Birds migrate from the south to take advantage of both the abundant flora and fauna. However, only the ice divers forage the equally numerous fields of fungi that prefer the darkness of evernight. As ever-present as the 'divers are the muklings, rodent scavengers who build large, termite-like complexes in the Snow sea. A wide variety of predators cull the herbivore population including saber tooth cats, inland polar bears and winter wolves. 

In the icy badlands, few sentient creatures are known to dwell. Among them are the legendary uldra, gnomish servants of the Wind and their companions and mounts, gargantuan Arctic deer. Somewhere in the icy wastes is said to lie the homeland of the Snur Olve, the reclusive Snow Elves. Contact with these fey beings is a perilous proposition for they are the masters of their harsh environment and, with the exception of the Uldra, have little love for other children of Oerth. The greatest peril of this gods-forsaken region are the marauding bands of Durkloks, twisted part-humans who offered themselves into the service of the Dark One, Tharizdun and forever forfeited their souls. They are the masters of stealth and hate all who do not share their damnation, slinking about in the dead of night, searching for victims back to drag back to their subterranean lairs for a cannibalistic orgy. 

The Rifts 
These regions actually reach the ocean shores, but are cut off from the outside world by glacial floes. The climate here is more clement, being mediated by the proximity to the ocean and a small amount of geothermal activity and these valleys support a wide variety of plant and animal life. 

Plants in these regions range from "normal" vegetation to weird plant-fungus symbiotes and carnivorous menaces. Like the coastal plains, much of the indigenous fauna are from a bygone era (see above) and "normal" animals such as deer, antelope, badgers, etc. are rare. 

Some realms have found a tenuous hold among the rifts. Communication and trade between these holdings is limited and relies on roving bands of Uldra whose deer-drawn sleds are the only vehicles able to withstand the difficult conditions "topside". During the months of darkness, in addition to diminished food supplies, these communities are subject to raids from desperate predators and marauding Durkloks. Life is indeed difficult for the cultures that have sprung up in these isolated areas and those that dwell here are among the toughest, most self-sufficient in all Oerth. 





======================== 













============================= 







Everyone who wants to know where it came from or wants to look at more stuff for themselves check out : http://www.greyhawk-codex.com/ 


And more at: http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze33gpz/gordmain.html 


======================== 











That's all of the good stuff for now folks! Hope some got something out of this. ( like I didn't know hyperborea was full of crazy Tharzidun worshippers, bet Rhialto didn't know that as well  )


----------



## zouron

Public Letter:

The Eternal Union just recently been made aware that our presence on the Anakeris continent is no want. However we have no other options then to stay as things are, and thus we will have to expand the lands for homes and industries in the only way possible to us now.
While this is true that we are unable to gain resources of any kind from the surrounding countries and they are trying to block us out we will not be moving. Neither are we aggreesive and wish to conqurer our neighbours. Beyond this the Eternal Union will still aid Anakae Noct, Crisfae Noct, Kiwae Noct, Taerae Noct, Llurae Noct, and The Empire of Aquaria against invaders of any sorts.

Signed: Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Anabstercorian.*

you are wrong about your true history, since the Githianky and the Gitzherai are created by the illithid. They were known as the "Gith" and formed one race. One day a leader stood up (easy name bot forgot) and lead them to freedom and victory over the Illithid. They both choose other ways to achieve their revenge and to exterminate their former enslavers from the universe. But by themselves they arent strong enough to defeat them.

So while the both Gith races battle amongst each others there is still time left for the Illithid in the astral to strenghten en prepare for battle and return those who escaped them to their flocks of cattle.
The only reason why there as ALOT of illithid in the astral are that the Giths fight amongst each other. Of they would join they would exterminate the Illithid from the astral planes.

As by the official information and sources.....


Hop I didn't ruin your day 

The Parasites are a VERY well possible and plausable thing and theorie. But remember Giths are LESSER races. You are far above them in heritage and in power.
You are a decendant race from the elder ones is the most beleived rumor... so plz do yourself more honor and credit then this lowly summoning by slave races


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC:
Forrester wait a moment for my reply! And 11th level magic won`t help you retrieve anyone from the nose of Greater God in his own realm!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Actually my original plan was more subtle than Edena made it( see bottom of his post). Edena, remember how  I stated in at the end of first IR that Church of Shadeis is trying to put its followers in position of power? They are now all trying to locate The Staff.


----------



## Kalanyr

If the Shade can send out a call to every drow under the dominion of Lolth I can pull the same trick for every world where Eillisterae was successful in her goal or Lolth's War with Correllon went in a way more favourable to me and I will do so.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor laughs at Forrester:

OH it seems that you think you won! IDIOT! Know that  you are facing only an Avatar of mine, if you have met  my TRUE form you would have kneeled before me, for your puny mortal mind 
wouldn`t be able to resist my Supreme Power! If you destroy my Avatar I can create another one, but I have your favourite bitch, Andruil, and your ugly daughter( like offspring of elf and humanoid could be anything else but ugly). I have them and they will be tortured and humiliated in a ways you cannot even imagine, and you will be sent images of their suffering and their screams! And finally I would break their spirits, and they will kneel before me, and Andruil will be mine concubine if I desire so, forever! Now you will release my Avatar, because you are WEAK, because of your love for those close to you!

But you were once a diffrent Forrester, one that burned with flame of hatred, one that butchered millions on Evereska and Evermeet! That is Forrester I could respect, not like pathetic Peacemaker. But I must admit such foolish concepts like True Love( not lust), Mercy or Compassion are completely alien to me, this is why I would never be able to fully understand you. Only pleasure I know is crushing those that oppose me.

You speak about Oerth, well Shade have no longer a major presence there, but you CANNOT deny the fact that we are on Toril, where you hunt us! But our revenge will be terrible, for sooner or later we WILL find the way to summon Elder Ones, with The Staff or not! And they will be summoned to Toril, and it will be an end of your pathetic peace-loving civilization, for how can can you fight enemy whose mere presence might make you insane? But it CAN be avoided. You see Forrester, I don`t want to see my children being hunted by your Commonwealth. It would satisfy me if my children were given a place to live in safety on TORIL, let`s say Anauroch and some of surrounding regions, for some of my servants have ties to Ancient Netherese. So are you willing to negotiate or do I have to show you how foolish it is to underestimate Melkor The Great!?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*RAGE*

Anabstercorian walks along the Plane of Shadow, towards the last strongholds of the Shade.
The fortress is apocalyptic in scope - Screams of purest agony can be heard from every tower of black stone, every adamantine parapet.  The tallest tower fades in to nothingness, at the edge of even Anabstercorian's minute vision.
The entrance hall is long, and empty, guarded by dozens of Helmed Horrors, weapons at the ready.  At the far end are two Shade magi, who look at Anabstercorian with interest.
"Lord Anabstercorian," one of them begins, "It is a pleasure-"
And Anabstercorian whips out a Dream Gun and blows his head all over the wall, spraying the other one across the ceiling with a flick of his wrist.  He draws the other gun and glares.
<< This is for being so bloody dumb. >>
He blasts open the door in a spray of molten iron and hot plasma and charges, screaming a warcry in his mind...

=====================

Edena, I am removing Forresters wife from Melkor's custody as of NOW.  I will use the Dictum to Enthrall any members of the Shadow Council who array against me.  If they're half as silly and overconfident as Melkor is, they should be unprotected.

Additionally, I am wearing Shades of Cataclysmic Redoubt.  Before I undertook this assault, I stole (or at the very least attempted to steal) a single nuclear warhead from the Eternal Empire of Ana Keri.

I will be detonating this bomb after I leave with Forrester's concubine if at all possible.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

First of all our main stonghold isn`t on Plane Of Shadow. 

And ANABSTECORIAN IS FACING GREATER GOD IN HIS HOME REALM! I try to capture his soul!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Good point...*

Hmm.

I don't attack YET, then.  But I do declare, openly, my contempt for Melkor and his ilk, declaring my alliance with him utterly null and void.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

It might be too late. If Anabstecorian was looking for Shade in Plane Of Shadow, he would find Melkor`s Domain! I know that Gods are out of this game, but if 
Anabstecorian comes to me, I don`t think Gods are forced to use Avatars when dealing with intruders in their own realm! And it seemed that Anbstecorian rushed there like an idiot!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thats a bit unfair, it's a little silly if the person retracts their decision after posting so much about their actions...Melkor didn't say, Oh, if he had protections then I decided not to go there.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay Edena I posted this:


Edena, I have a plan to retrieve The Ancient Staff Of Penumbra! I will send my Avatar for this mission, who will cast a version of Alter Self( caster level 200), to disguise himself as Forrester! This way he should be easily able to find location of The Staff, using powerful enchantment( mind affecting) magic if necessary. If caught he will try to cut his way to the Staff, summoning many simulacrums of him, like Vecna did against City of The Gods, and relying on stealth abilities of 30th Rogue/50th Shadowdancer. And Church of Shade followers on Toril will aid him in this task, I am sure we have at least one spy in Commonwealth leadership.After getting The Staff, Avatar will greater teleport to my realm in Plane Of Shadow. 

Does it sound like what you posted? I said I would try to gather information passing off as Forrester, than attack!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, if ony of my spies manages to gets his hand on Staff, he has orders to brake it in Realmspace! Going offline now.


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Actually my original plan was more subtle than Edena made it( see bottom of his post). Edena, remember how  I stated in at the end of first IR that Church of Shadeis is trying to put its followers in position of power? They are now all trying to locate The Staff. *




Yeah, yeah, yeah. And at the end of the last IR I said that we were doing a Toril-wide PURGE of all Shade worshippers, "freedom to worship" notwithstanding. 

I'd love to hear how these high-up Shade worshippers have managed to not only evade, but *FOOL* my 11th level thought-reading, scrying, and divinations. Because you'd need to do more than block the scrying -- you'd have to trick it into reading something different. And we're too powerful for you to manage that. After the whupping you got in the previous IR, the Shade is weak on Toril. 

You can't just snap your fingers and say "I have people placed high-up in the United Commonwealth" unless you want me to start snapping my fingers and saying that I have powerful outer-planar agents on the Plane of Shadow. 

ALSO, I'd like to hear from Edena whether he's now allowing Greater Gods to directly interfere with the IR, up to and including guarding mere mortal prisoners. It seems a bit unworthy. And based on what Edena has said previously, it's not kosher. Of course, maybe some people need their Greater Gods to directly play a part, because it's the only way they know how to have an effect .

EDIT: Note that my wife/concubines were NOT KIDNAPPED. Only one of my daughters. 

ALSO NOTE: Impersonating Forrester, when Forrester is STILL AROUND, has got to be the stupidest move I've ever heard of. You don't think it's a little suspicious to have two Forresters in action?!! Not to mention the fact that a mere pathetic Alter Self is hardly enough to impersonate the smartest wisest most charismatic being on the face of the planet . But hey, you made your move . . . live with the consequences. 

And because you didn't post a response, I'm going to ASSUME that we're still within that 5-minute period after your initial capture. If you choose to not respond within that five minutes -- and given your silence, that might be Edena's call -- VOOM! You're toasted. 

(Still waiting to hear answers from Edena regarding my questions, though. Maybe you are too.)

Anabstercorian -- if you can save my daughter, I would consider it a sign of friendship. It wouldn't get you the Staff back, but you'd certainly be that much closer. And I might (NONE OF YOU KNOWS THIS BUT ANABSTER!) be able to give you aid in other ways, to compensate you for your trouble.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Actually Edena was right, Melkor is VERY overconfident and would go for The False Staff after locating it, sorry for criticizing you Edena. But Anabstecorian cannot deny what he posted!


----------



## Uvenelei

*To Edena*

I'm still catching up, but here's what I'm doing so far:

I send diplomats to all of the new peoples on the newly found continents of Oerth and to the peoples of Krynn. I seek only peaceful relations and trade negotiations. The diplomats are bearing gifts foreign to the new peoples and gold. If possible, I hire someone from Krynn who knows how to forge dragonlances.

I also claim any of Zagyg's demiplanes that are floating around out there (such as the Isle of the Ape).

edit: What age is Krynn at the time of the IR?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay, Melkor out of it, we can guard two prisoners effectively!


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Okay, Melkor out of it, we can guard two prisoners effectively! *




What do you mean, two prisoners? You don't have my wife. (Any of my wives.) You might have been able to get away with one of my daughters -- barely -- before all of the contingencies placed around them to protect them kicked your ass, but that's it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Forrester.*

What about my Speeda question on last page 

If you took the liberty to read all the stuff, but since you are ill... well get better soon! We want are multiracial sceming nuclear weapons availabled basterd back!!!!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Okay, this then.*

Anabstercorian comes to a screeching halt inches past the front gate.  WHAT THE HELL IS HE DOING?

He immediately Plane Shifts to the Outlands, trying to calm himself.  But he can't.  He needs the staff.  He needs it so very, very badly.  He is shaking in exhaustion and stress and the sheer humiliation of behaving so foolishly.

He trembles.  He is afraid.  He is confused.

<< What have I done to myself?  What fate have I brought upon myself and my people when I took the Staff?  As long as Forrester holds the staff I am little more than his lapdog! >>

He snarls.  << "Honorary Illithid" my squiggly-spootch!  The filthy surface cattle will PAY for his impudence some day...  But not yet.  Oh, not just yet.  Bide your time, Anabstercorian, swallow your pride!  You will succeed... >>

He closes his eyes and contacts Forrester....

================================

<< Forrester.  Re: Gated Fusion Cannon.  Design completed?  Prepared for testing?  I desire device for purpose of rescuing your daughter.  Haste is of the essence - Melkor is foolish and proud and will arrange to consume her should you hesitate in releasing him.  My Dictum is powerless against the Shade, with their newfound arcane power, but I think that the Gated Fusion Cannon should provide a compelling argument for defeat. >>


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, what general alignments are the people of the mentioned nations on krynn?

Also, when will turn 6 be starting?  I have a rather large IC announcement I need to make before the start of turn 6, and i'm about half-way done with it?


----------



## Mr. Draco

The day has passed beyond our power.
The petals close upon the flower.
The light is failing in this hour
Of day's last waning breath.

The blackness of the night surrounds
The distant souls of stars now found,
Far from this world to which we're bound,
Of sorrow, fear and death.

                                              Sleep, love; forever sleep.
Your soul the night will keep.
Embrace the darkness deep.
Sleep, love; forever sleep.

The gathering darkness takes our souls,
Embracing us in chilling folds,
Deep in a Mistress's void that holds
Our fate within her hands.

Dream, warriors, of the dark above
And feel the sweet redemption of
The Night's Consort, and of her love
For those within her bands.

                                               Sleep, love; forever sleep.
Your soul the night will keep.
Embrace the darkness deep.
Sleep, love; forever sleep.

We close our eyes, our minds at rest,
Submit our wills to her behest,
Our weaknesses to her confessed,
And to her will we bend.

The strength of silence fills the sky,
Its depth beyond both you and I.
Into its arms our souls will fly,
Where fear and sorrows end.

                                               Sleep, love; forever sleep.
Your soul the night will keep.
Embrace the darkness deep.
Sleep, love; forever sleep.

Edena, when you said Mina, you meant THAT Mina, right?

Hmmmmm......

Interesting, 

very interesting...


----------



## Serpenteye

*I'm back!*

OOC:
Melkor, Edena, Forrester: Doesn't the Shade have 11th level magics in Toril  and Realmspace? I seem to remember them getting that in the first IR. That might be somewhat helpful in the sticky mess the Avatar is currently in and might have helped them locate Forrester's spawn. It might also allow them to create 100 demiplanes to advance their civilization in. 
_________________-


On the plane of Mechanus, in the cold plane of Law a seed burst open. A seed made by divine power fueled by the worship of millions of mortals. Stems of golden light shot out of the seed at amazing speed and expanded into one enormous column. The column rose up through a thin layer of metallic cogs, unearthly voices screaming from the torment of its cancerous growth, until the strain of its weight became too great. One trembling moment of equilibrium, of struggle to hold on to existence, then the great pillar, only twenty feet wide but taller than any mountain on the Prime Material, exploded into a cloud of billions of tiny shards of gold that drifted down towards the steely grey great cog far below. Even as they fell they desperately tried to reunite with each others, clinging and fusing together into drops and lumps of gold, merging into forms that they recognized. Then they were seiced by a directing will, trapping and guiding the chaos into sublime order and symmetry. The rain of debris changed into great blocks, panels, pillars, and pipes, into all the elements of construction, into excuisite works of art and even into perfect replicas of ornamental plants. All of it fell and landed into a precise order, a great and beautiful city.
The City of Living Gold drew it's first quivering breath. The tiny, infant domain of the God Emperor was born.

Already a few lonely petitioners wandered fornlornly about their new home, searching for the right path to take in their new immortal existance, for the right way to serve their God. The Lord saw that they were lost so he created, from the golden walls of the city, inevitables with the faces of angels as his servants to guide the people and spoke words of comfort in their minds. A constant flow of the souls of the dead worshipers poured into the city with each passing day and slowly began to fill the great palaces, forming a society contemplating the perfect worship of their God and Emperor. And the City of Living Gold saw the deepest recesses of their souls and felt their every thought.

__
Mr Draco Wrote:


> Also, I'd like to officially pick up the "Chosen of the God-Emperor" template.




The impressive form of a armoured warrior floated in solitude above the great ruby and onyx mosaic covering the golden floor of the vast chamber. An air of supreme confidence exuded from him. His powerful voice echoed trough the chamber as he spoke: 
"I have come, God-Emperor, to become your Chosen." 
"Done" a softer voice tinged with a hint of amusement cut through the echoes like a knife.
"Done?" Kas turned towards the voice with a slight expression of surprise, "Is that all?" 
"What did you expect, Godslayer? Cheering masses? Grandiose speeches? Fireworks? Pain? Bliss? I could give you all that, but I do not particularly care to. There is no need for such things. I reserve my 'special effects' for lesser beings, who are more likely to be impressed. You do feel the change, don't you? You are more than powerful enough to."
"No grandoise speeches, huh? And yes, I do feel something new. A strange presence in my mind, a vacuole of power of some sort, it's yours I presume? Yes, it would have to be. Strange, I thought it would be more powerful than this."
"I am merely a Demigod, you know, though I am close to rising to the station of a Lesser Power. Your power will increase when my power does. And if my power should fall..."
"Well then that it wont."
"Indeed."
...
"There is much work to be done, many tasks I must attend to. I must take my leave of you 'my Lord'. Thank you."
"You're welcome, Chosen." "And thank you," the God-Emperor said after Kas left.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye: Please check your email quickly.  My "grand announcement" is done, and i will post it soon.  With any luck, it should allieviate some problems...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye: I emailed you the text of my announcement, let me know what you think of it before i post it.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Could someone please post an extremely short recap on what's going on?  I've not really been paying attention lately, and I would like to be brought up to date with the situation once the turn begins...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Short version*

Melkor attempts an assault on Toril to take back the Staff of Ancient Penumbra.
He falls in to a trap - His Avatar is captured.
However, he kidnaps Forrester's daughter.

I go completely ape- and nearly get myself killed trying to steal Forrester's daughter back before I realize how cattle-like I'm acting.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Thanks, Anab.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*TO EVERYBODY!!!  IMPORTANT!!!  PLEASE READ!!!*

OOC: The following letter is delivered to each and every single faction leader on Oerth.  This includes the shades, and Anabstercorian, but not Maudlin. (i.e.- we send a messenger to the plane of shadow, etc.)
-----

IC:

"Dear Esteemed Fellow Leaders of Oerth,

The Union of Oerth has recently gained the knowledge that within the next several months, a combined force from the Oerth Alliance will assault our lands.  To our knowledge, this offensive has been in planning for several weeks now.  Indeed, the leadership of the Union of Oerth is chilled by the news that our closest allies may be our deepest enemies.

Alliance leaders, in past times, you, among all others, have cried out and fought where others have not, for peace.  One of your earliest struggles, before the Oerth Alliance officially existed, was indeed against the very people that lived under the government of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth.  Yet, times have changed.  The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth no longer exists.  We admit its corruptness, and to correct that, we re-established the territories under our control as the Union of Oerth, and have been striving to atone for the evil deeds of our past.  To this end, the entire nation and peoples of the Lortmils Technomancy, and the surrounding areas, were saved from nuclear annihilation and radiation sickness by our direct intervention.  Also, we have committed more money and resources towards bettering the lives of our people, lifting them up from the tragic, anarchic, poverty-entrenched lifestyle, into a more healthy, ordered, wealthier, and happier life.  Beyond even this, by our direct action, the poisoning of Oerth by the plane of shadow was stopped.  By the hand of Supreme Commander Kas, the stain on Oerth that was known as Vecna, was erased, along with the incredible evil that was Tharizdun.  Yet further we pushed for peace and redemption by sending our forces deep into the lands of Acererak and the Scarlet Brotherhood, conquering them and sending Acererak himself fleeing with his closest advisors.

Among those valiantly working towards peace, including the Union of Oerth, none have stood out more than the leaders that now form the Oerth Alliance.  None.

This is why news of such a betrayal saddens us so.  We know that in the past, one of the greatest traits of the Oerth Alliance was their acceptance of those seeking and actively working towards repentance.  In that manner they gained one of their most powerful allies, Kalanyr.  We have worked to gain the respect and friendly diplomatic relationships that exist now with the Oerth Alliance.  We have worked even harder to atone for our deeds of the past.  The very leader that originally lost territory to the then Dark Union of Eastern Oerth, Kessel Gnomeworks, now considers us a stauch ally, and as such, has bequeathed to us five of his most powerful technological weapons.  Now, were we still in our old mindset of evil, would he have given such great power over life to us?  Would he have trusted us to that level?  I think not!  It is our wish that others accept us as he did, and his forgiveness is truly remarkable, as he lost the most out of any of you to us! Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance, also considers the Union of Oerth a staunch ally.  The Union of Oerth likewise has trusted in the motivations of the Oerth Alliance and all of its member nations, along with our neighbors, and has made many attempts for a lasting peace, including hosting the sabotaged peace conference at Jalpa.  Even now, nature preserves exist that were established with the help of the great knowledge that was donated to us from the nation of Siobhan Silirevnur (Black Omega).

It is with these feelings that we learned of a possible betrayal by our allies.  We will not put our source of information at risk by revealing it, however, we will say that it is one among you.  One of the leaders of the Oerth Alliance that still holds the ideals of peace above war, life above death, truth above lie.  We of the Union of Oerth wish to believe that the information given to us is false, and to this end, will not mobilize our forces to a greater extent than they already are mobilized for defense.

Yet, we cannot ignore this warning, as the lives of many of our citizens may be forfeit should it hold true.  To this end, we are sending this notice to every leader on Oerth that we can contact, with a request.  The request is that, should member nations of the Oerth Alliance betray us, that all who still hold the ideals of peace, life, and truth, ideals which the Oerth Alliance was founded upon, stand with us in our defense.  It is likely that not all members of the Oerth Alliance stand with their comrades in regards to this offensive.  We request that you also stand with us in our defense.  If those that hold these plans still intend to carry them out, let them come.  Our defenders and the soldiers of nations that still hold ideals of peace, life, and truth in high regard will meet their offensive.  Where their siege engines attack our cities, they will meet a united resistance fighting for peace.  Where their armies surge across into our borders, they will meet the soldiers of the Union of Oerth, defending their homeland from those that would wish to shatter the fragile peace we have worked so hard to provide them.  Where their forces capture cities and towns, they will meet a populace that remembers the peace and security the Union of Oerth provided them.  They may claim to be warriors of peace, bringing order, but for what reason would a warrior of peace take unwarranted offensive action?

We of the leadership of the Union of Oerth thereby request an answer from each faction leader.  

Should you be a member of the Oerth Alliance, we request that you deny any support for such an offensive against us, and that you state you would support us in our defense.  Should you not be able to send troops if we are attacked, we will take no offense, as you must certainly look out for the well being of your own people primarily, although open diplomatic denouncements would still be expected of you.

Should you not be a member of the Oerth Alliance, we request that you openly denounce any such attack against us, and state that you would support us in our defense.  Should you not be able to send troops, we request that you openly denounce any such offensives against the Union of Oerth.

Leaders of Oerth!  Consider your people, should the attack occur, and the Union of Oerth fall, who then would hold high the banner of peace and truth?  Who then would serve as a bastion of security in the fight against evil?  Who would be next for whatever armies attack us and decide that their thirst for bloodshed has not been sated?

Whatever your position, state it, and let the future people of Oerth decide as they look back on history whether to label you as a powerful supporter of peace, or an antagonistic betrayer of good.

Sincerely,
The Leadership of the Union of Oerth,
The God-Emperor,
Supreme Commander Kas of the Union Military"

-----

OOC:

The actual email that was received by Serpenteye and myself reads thus:

-----
"Hail God Emperor, 

The Oerth Alliance is planning a massive attack on you 
in turn 6. Just tought you should know... 

Any possible strategies? 

***Quotes from the thread about a possible war*** 

"I say war, but I dont think everyone is willing to 
commit to it." 

"I think we may have to choose war or we will have 
Serpenteye and Mr. Draco dictate terms to us. 

Acererak will likely hit them very hard. Also, they 
may have some use against Melkor and Anabstercorian as 
well." 

"I was going to attack them every turn so far... but I 
never got much support from everyone else... Oh well, 
now I have the support... and technically they have 
the same % greater than me than the had before. So, 
uh.... are you guys going to support me if I want to 
attack them?" 

"Yes, I will Assist you to my fullest abality. I've 
spent my time researching and will get a good power 
boost next turn to get me 11th level magic after turn 
7. How much PL are you willing to put into the fight?" 

"Me, with Sollir, have a power level of 500... I am 
not sure, but I need to find out if people will allow 
me to put him on the boards. I will respect everyone's 
opinions on this subject. I could see why you would 
not want someone like Sollir on these boards.""
-----

The identity of the sender is withheld for their protection, suffice it to say that it is one of the leaders of a member nation of the Oerth Alliance that still values the founding ideals you all preach about.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: I'm back!*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *OOC:
> Melkor, Edena, Forrester: Doesn't the Shade have 11th level magics in Toril  and Realmspace? I seem to remember them getting that in the first IR. That might be somewhat helpful in the sticky mess the Avatar is currently in and might have helped them locate Forrester's spawn. It might also allow them to create 100 demiplanes to advance their civilization in.
> _________________-
> 
> *




(EDITED)

I think they vaguely have 11th level magic, but it's not nearly as powerful as the magicks of the United Commonwealth. We very well might have wiped out their 11th level mages during one of our purges -- I think that almost all of the higher-up Shade left Toril, but of course they still have worshippers here and there. Also, should they use 11th level magic, they would send up a HUGE BEACON as to their position -- we are CONSTANTLY on the lookout for their forces, and use of such magics would be almost impossible to hide. Hell, we've got a good two dozen epic-level mages (all regularly mind-scanned by yours truly to ensure allegiance to the UC) looking for high-level magic use by the Shade regularly. Very tough to hide. 

This is why, I believe, the Shade are chiefly based in Oerth, and not Toril . The mass majority of Shade who stayed on Toril are now dead. 

But hey, if they want to try to create 100 demiplanes to advance their civilization in, on Toril, then they can go for it . And pray that we don't catch them with our thousands of PL of force. I wish them luck. 

Forrester


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *TO EVERYBODY!!!  IMPORTANT!!!  PLEASE READ!!!
> The identity of the sender is withheld for their protection, suffice it to say that it is one of the leaders of a member nation of the Oerth Alliance that still values the founding ideals you all preach about. *




You idiots didn't invite Forsaken One to the boards, did you? 

In any case, Serpenteye, if you truly wish to claim that you have changed your ways, perhaps you should return the lands that you took from the nations of the Oerthian Alliance on Turns 1 and 2. 

What's fair is, after all, fair. 

Forrester


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Re: I'm back!*

Double post.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester,

Gnomeworks has already forgiven us for the loss of his lands in turn 1&2.  And thanks for confirming that the said message boards really exist, and thus that it is VERY VERY likely that these posts were actually there.


----------



## Creamsteak

> "I was going to attack them every turn so far... but I
> never got much support from everyone else... Oh well,
> now I have the support... and technically they have
> the same % greater than me than the had before. So,
> uh.... are you guys going to support me if I want to
> attack them?"
> "Me, with Sollir, have a power level of 500... I am
> not sure, but I need to find out if people will allow
> me to put him on the boards. I will respect everyone's
> opinions on this subject. I could see why you would
> not want someone like Sollir on these boards.""



These are mine... I remember posting these... Hmmm...

Glad to see that you are interested in what I have to say, God Emporer...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak, so, your IC response is a voluntary admission of agression?  Interesting...

I wonder what all the other "peace-promoting" factions have to say about that.  Open admittance to unwarrented aggression isn't the greatest plan for peace and prosperity for your people.


----------



## Creamsteak

Actually when I say "I" that means Anthony J. Heman unless I state otherwise. So it's OOC...

Just being honest. Felt I may as well let people know that it was me that wrote that... though I am curious as to whom it was that took it and gave it to you. I was uncomfortable that you didn't put my name up there when you posted it, I don't know why I was uncomfortable, but I was.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, I'm not revealing who gave this information to Serpenteye and myself to "protect their identity" (as our government would say).

I didn't put any names because i wanted to copy the email exactly, and not implicate anybody, but let them each come forth with IC responses as they read it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester, I gave my reply, you can ignore the  part concerning your wive.


----------



## Kalanyr

Red Goo= 0

This note appears before the Malachite Throne of Rauxes:

Lords of the Union of Oerth, as we were given a chance for redemption and our leader has decided to wear the mantle of God of Redemption we will extend to you the same chance offered to us, a chance to prove your redemption. Although we will not stand against our other allies in battle we will not send troops or magical disasters to assail you. However we must question ,given your redemption, your reluctance to allow any religion except your own within your borders. 

The Council of the Redeemed


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Forrester, I gave my reply, you can ignore the  part concerning your wive. *




Then I await Edena's answer regarding how it would affect the Shade if Melkor's very Avatar were to be destroyed (or Imprisoned), and similarly, whether Melkor would be able to immediately send ANOTHER Avatar to cause trouble. 

I am very skeptical that gods hand out Avatars like party favors -- that seems to be your position though ("Go ahead and kill him, he'll just make a bunch more 20PL Avatars"). 

But I wait to hear from Edena . . . perhaps you will find you want to bargain after all. 

Forrester


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well I am bargaining, I offered you your daughter back for releasing my Avatar, I also stated what I want if you want me to stop causing problems.


----------



## zouron

Open Letter to the Union of Oerth:

Honoured Leaders of the Union of Oerth, while an attack on any nation would be a great concern, We have fears that any larger potion of Our forces would greatly weaken out position consideringg how far our base is from the Union of Oerth. 
We will though, if it is deemed possible gladly lend forces to help, and will gladly lend resources if required.

Signed: Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Well I am bargaining, I offered you your daughter back for releasing my Avatar, I also stated what I want if you want me to stop causing problems. *




Daughter for Avatar? Right. That's fair. 

After you BREAK INTO my realm to steal something that doesn't belong to you? Alzem won that Staff fair and square. Maybe Anabstercorian has a claim to it -- but YOU certainly do not. 

And if you expect me to believe that you'd cause "no more trouble" on Oerth if all I do is give your people a small place to live on Toril . . . yeah, right. 

But I'll consider it. If you are willing to sign a contract forfeiting your souls if you break the agreement. 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*My Turn*

Forrester gains 1 level from roleplaying
  Melkor gains 1 level from roleplaying (since it's not applicable to an Avatar, give it to another of your characters)

  Anabstercorian, you have a problem.
  You cannot take back your action.

  Anabstercorian, in rage, does indeed go to the Plane of Shadow, as you stated.
  He blows the Helmed Horrors to bits, and enters the Fortress of Shade.
  He attempts to rescue the chief concubine of Forrester (yes, she is the daughter of Queen Amlaruil, moon elven royalty, and she is his chief concubine - Forrester has no wives I know of.)

  And the fate that befell Lord Melkor, befalls Anabstercorian.

  In an instant, 11th level magic (the Shade can use it here, in their home fortress!) slams the escape routes closed.
  Bars of Shade slam down around Anabstercorian, in every dimension, including forward and backward in time.
  Other shields appear - psionic shields, blocking all conceivable psionic escape.
  Yet other shields appear, blocking escape through alternate realities and dimensions, into other planes, into out of phase states, everything.

  Hundreds of Shadow Mages and Shadow Clerics appear in an instant, wands, staves, rods, Shadow hands, all pointed at Anabstercorian.
  Enough firepower to reduce the world of Oerth to an undead planet is now aimed at Anabstercorian.

  However, the Shade do not unleash their shadow magic at Anabstercorian.
  They have another agenda;  possibly a trade, prisoner for prisoner.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS AND MY SUGGESTIONS*

Here are the answers to your questions:

  - - -

  Third -- Edena, I (we, more likely) need the answers to a few questions: 

  1) If we kill this Avatar of Melkor, how soon can he create another one? A year? Ten years? Less? More? I would imagine it would take awhile, and the Shade should be in some way penalized in power. 
  It's not every day a god loses a 20PL Avatar. Not at all. There's got to be a reason gods don't throw them around casually.

  ANSWER:  

  If you kill the Avatar of Melkor, the Player Character of Melkor the Player is out of the IR.
  My regrets, Melkor, but this is the case.
  You'll have to create a new Player Character.

  Melkor will eventually regenerate his Avatar, but not for a long time - not until after this IR is over, in all likelihood.

  HOWEVER ...

  If the Shade choose to kill Anabstercorian, considering where he is, then Anabstercorian the Player permanently loses his Player Character - there is no recovery of the PC from the Home Fortress of the Shade in the Deep Plane of Shadow.

  The Moderator suggests, for the sake of OOC feelings, that you trade - prisoner for prisoner.
  The Moderator thinks feelings will be hurt if you kill each other's Player Characters.

  - - -

  2) If proof of Melkor's capture were to go out over Realmspace and Greyspace, how much would that hurt the Shade's cause, do you think, as far as their followers are concerned? 
  The road my conversation with Melkor takes will depend on your answers, obviously. I need to know whether he has any reason to bargain (does he have anything to lose?) and whether I have any reason to bargain. 
  I'll start up the conversation, though : 

  ANSWER:

  It is helping their cause, not hurting it.
  There is widespread and EXTREME rage amongst the Church of Shade across Realmspace that their Lord has been taken.
  Already, a number of incidents have occurred, with many fatalities.
  Members of the Church of Shade, armed with their own 11th level magic, are planning to attempt to cause major destruction across the world of Toril.

  Furthermore, they are calling their brethren in the Plane of Shadow for help.
  The capture of Lord Melkor has enraged a large number of the beings of the Plane of Shadow, who are now forming a host (yes, you heard that right folks - a THIRD host now threatens Oerth) to seek vengeance for this insult upon them all.

  The mages and clerics of Shade who have Anabstercorian imprisoned, inform him that a long, slow, and grisly death awaits him if Lord Melkor is  killed.
  Afterwards, he will be raised as a creature of Shade, and tortured again - but he will never die.
  They will make sure of it, using their magic to keep him alive.
  Their revenge against him will last for ten thousand years, and more, and the torture will never stop, if their Lord Melkor is killed by Forrester.
  And when Lord Melkor finally returns, Anabstercorian will be given to HIM, personally, for his own dark delight.

  (Melkor is always free to override what I just wrote, of course.  If Lord Melkor is killed, I would suggest Melkor not take it out on Anabstercorian.
  Hurt feelings may result from that.
  What was said above was IC only.)

  - - -

  POSTED BY ANABSTERCORIAN

RAGE 

  Anabstercorian walks along the Plane of Shadow, towards the last strongholds of the Shade. 
  The fortress is apocalyptic in scope - Screams of purest agony can be heard from every tower of black stone, every adamantine parapet. The tallest tower fades in to nothingness, at the edge of even Anabstercorian's minute vision. 
  The entrance hall is long, and empty, guarded by dozens of Helmed Horrors, weapons at the ready. At the far end are two Shade magi, who look at Anabstercorian with interest.  "Lord Anabstercorian," one of them begins, "It is a pleasure-" 
  And Anabstercorian whips out a Dream Gun and blows his head all over the wall, spraying the other one across the ceiling with a flick of his wrist. He draws the other gun and glares. 
  << This is for being so bloody dumb. >> 
  He blasts open the door in a spray of molten iron and hot plasma and charges, screaming a warcry in his mind... 

  Edena, I am removing Forresters wife from Melkor's custody as of NOW. I will use the Dictum to Enthrall any members of the Shadow Council who array against me. If they're half as silly and overconfident as Melkor is, they should be unprotected. 
  Additionally, I am wearing Shades of Cataclysmic Redoubt. Before I undertook this assault, I stole (or at the very least attempted to steal) a single nuclear warhead from the Eternal Empire of Ana Keri. 
  I will be detonating this bomb after I leave with Forrester's concubine if at all possible.

  ANSWER:

  This was Anabstercorian's post, and I am holding him to it.
  Anabstercorian's attempt to obtain nuclear weapons from the Eternal Empire force in AnaKeris failed, although Zouron lost a number of people protecting his nuclear stockpile.
  The Dictum is 10th level in strength:  in the home fortress of the Shade, they have 11th level magic.  
  The Shade laugh at the Dictum.

  Anabstercorian, you walked into a trap every bit as terrible and lethal as the one Lord Melkor walked into.
  I hope, for your sake, that Forrester agrees to a prisoner exchange.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Zouron, the thanks of the Union of Oerth are with you for your response.

Kalanyr, likewise, the Union of Oerth thanks you for your refusal to fight against peace.  As far as our religion allowances, those are ours to decide.  After all, what does it matter which god the people of the Union of Oerth worship, so long as peace, security, happiness, health, and truth are prevalent?

I am still waiting for IC responses from MANY other factions...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, two changes to the lists post needed:

1) Kas' title has changed.  The new title is in my sig.

2) Kas picked up the Chosen of the God-Emperor template.


----------



## The Forsaken One

> You idiots didn't invite Forsaken One to the boards, did you?






Hahahahhahahaha, no Forester they didn't although I know that the Lurker Forum exists  But I don't have acces and I do not even want it. I Don't want to know everything... to lame for my "honour" and fun in this.

And thanks you think that way over me -_____________-

And Mr Draco, since you can't even contact me I didn't get that mssge sorry!

Guess that when I'll be coming out, I'm gonna have some IC catching up to do ^^


----------



## Kalanyr

How was my call to those other Good Drow across the worlds and planes recieved given that a force of evil drow are assembling here right now?

Union of Oerth- Yes you're religion is yours to choose but we are offended that you give your people no choice in their paths, we allow all religions within or midst even is certain religions run so contrary to our nature that they will find no followers, but amongst use we have Priests of the Seldarine, Zagyg,Murlynd,Pelor,Kord as well as Eillisteraee,Kalanyr and Freedom.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE - ESPECIALLY UVENELEI*

Uvenelei

  To Edena 

  I'm still catching up, but here's what I'm doing so far: 

  I send diplomats to all of the new peoples on the newly found continents of Oerth and to the peoples of Krynn. I seek only peaceful relations and trade negotiations. The diplomats are bearing gifts foreign to the new peoples and gold. If possible, I hire someone from Krynn who knows how to forge dragonlances. 
  I also claim any of Zagyg's demiplanes that are floating around out there (such as the Isle of the Ape).

  ANSWER:

  First of all, there is a major crisis in progress.
  Both Lord Melkor and Anabstercorian have been captured and face death.
  This has caused a massive assemblage of creatures from the Plane of Shadow, and this assemblage now threatens Oerth and Greyspace, although it's main rage is directed against Toril and Realmspace.
  Since they lack the power to destroy Toril and Realmspace, they are all too likely to take their fury out on Oerth and Greyspace.

  Secondly, the drow - thanks to Melkor's sending - are amassing in force across the ethereal and astral planes, and in a number of Crystal Spheres.
  They are joining with the illithid who have already amassed.
  This United Force of Evil is preparing to wreak a grim vengeance on Oerth and Greyspace for it's willingness to follow the Torilian model of good, peace, tolerance, and acceptance.
  For it's rejection of Lolth.
  For the stealing of the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.
  This fleet has a combined PL of over 4,000.

  That does not include the army beginning to mass in the Plane of Shadow.
  That does not include ANYTHING the Red Goo - which Rhialto is trying to stir into sentience - might do.
  That does not include ANYTHING that might happen as a consequence to the wars and deaths, such as earthquakes, explosions, a speeding up of the metamorphosis, or any other thing.

  Now that I've made you all feel happy, safe, and secure ...

  Your missionaries go to Krynn.

  IMMEDIATELY upon arrival, they are faced by a very youthful girl - 13 or 14 probably - who has short red hair.
  She appears to be alone, but your magical detections show she is not alone.
  Furthermore, this girl radiates staggering power herself.

  However, she does not attack, makes no hostile move, and indeed apparently expected your coming.
  Her demeanor is pleasant, if crisp and soldierly, and she bears herself with dignity and grace.
  Her voice is soft, with an undercurrent of strength and power.

  She speaks:

  We welcome you to Krynn, People of the Alliance of the Crescent.
  The One God has been expecting you.
  I am Mina, Commander of the Knights of Neraka.
  Accompany us now to our camp, where we will talk.

  (Although this may sound like a request, it is an order, and the missionaries find themselves obeying that order.
  Once in camp, where everyone is served drinks, and made comfortable, the girl speaks again:  )

  You come from a world reduced, a world turned against itself.
  Your world is dying.
  The Red Death comes for your world.
  You cannot hope to fight it, when it comes.
  Your Forrester knew this, all along - he did not tell you the danger, knowing that your world was a threat to him and Toril, and that your destruction would better serve his interests.

  Know that the One God can save Oerth.
  Know that the might of the One God can protect you from the Red Death.

  (Mina looks at the emissaries solemnly)

  Your people are in the gravest danger.
  You have the responsibility to protect them.
  Others who had the responsibility, failed in that responsibility.
  People who you trusted and believed in, have betrayed you and yours to a terrible fate.

  I offer to you salvation for your people.
  I offer redemption to your people.
  Allow me and my Knights to come to your world.
  Allow the One God into your hearts.

  (Mina tilts her head.)

  Perhaps you do not understand what the Red Death is.
  I will explain.
  The Red Death is a being that is an integral part of magic itself.
  It corrupts and befouls all that it is a part of, and thus it corrupts and befouls magic.

  Once the Red Death emerges on your world, all magic - even good magic - will become corrupted.
  Your mages will be warped into hideous monsters.
  Your clerics will be cut off from their dieties, and consumed - even the casting of cure spells in altruistic ways will pervert them.
  Your Faerie will become beings of the deepest nightmare.
  Your Undead will cease to follow Acererak and will follow the Red Death instead.

  The Red Death takes delight in human, demihuman, and humanoid suffering, pain, and misery.
  It feeds on this misery, and pain and misery make the Red Death stronger and stronger.

  From it's initial entry point into your world, it will spread to every part of Oerth, and from Oerth it will spread to every part of Greyspace.
  From there, it will spread into your Planes, to everywhere those from Oerth go.

  Forrester knows this, but has chosen not to tell you.
  For Realmspace is defended by the Angels, who alone have the power to keep the Red Death out.
  He has left you to a grim fate.

  (She looks at the emissaries again.)

  Embrace the One God, and allow my Knights and myself to come to your world.
  We will halt the Red Goo.
  We will bring peace to your world.
  We will bring prosperity to your people.
  You will not again be threatened by illithid, drow, Shade, or ambitious and ruthless Torilians.
  You will not need your nuclear weapons to protect yourselves.

  If we are allowed to come to your world, the people of Oerth will find the One God.
  With the One God in their hearts, they will know peace, prosperity, and joy.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Don't feel bad, Forsaken One.

  NOBODY has ever invited me to the Lurker's Forum, or told me how to access it.
  I have never been there, never read it, and still don't know where it is.

  And I'm the Moderator.  LOL.

  Bugbear, you might Archive some of those Lurker Forum Threads, if they are predominantly IR threads.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, did Serpenteye email you regarding our actions on Krynn?  If not, then i'll email them to you.  They are very important especially seeing the new turn of events.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Draco, read my post above, please.

  The moment the emissaries from the Union of Oerth arrive, they are confronted by Mina.

  She takes them to her encampment, and states the same thing to them that she stated to the emissaries from the Alliance of the Crescent.

  Mina then comments:

  The God Emperor of the Union of Oerth is a good man, is he not?
  He is a man of intelligence and reason.
  He is a man who wishes to protect his people.
  He is a man who wishes to rule a great realm.

  Yet none of this will be, if the Red Death comes to Oerth.

  Let the God Emperor welcome the One God, and let his people welcome the One God.
  The One God will protect you from the Red Death.
  The One God will bring peace and prosperity to the Union of Oerth.
  The dreams of the God Emperor, will be fulfilled.
  There will be one, united Oerth, and this united Oerth will stand against all it's enemies, and it will prevail.

  We welcome the people of the Union of Oerth to Krynn.
  We welcome your soldiers, we welcome your non-combatants, we welcome your clerics, we welcome your mages.
  Come to Krynn, and experience all the beauty and joy of our world.
  The door, is open.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I did read your post, yet, Serpenteye was supposed to send you an email entailing our actions on Krynn (you see, we were planning to contact Mina first thing, anyway).  I was just asking whether you received Serpenteye's email regarding what diplomatic steps we take regarding Mina.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You have your answer to said diplomatic actions above.
  I read your post, and the response above is to that post.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

We have a number of major crisises in progress.

  Lord Melkor has been trapped by Forrester, who can kill him permanently, knocking him out of the IR.

  Anabstercorian has been trapped by the Shade, who can kill him permanently, knocking him out of the IR.

  A fleet of illithid have gathered to attack Oerth and Greyspace, to avenge the theft of the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.

  A fleet of drow have gathered to attack Oerth and Greyspace, after the Shade told them about the drow turning their backs on Lolth from a SECOND Crystal Sphere - the drow are determined to stop the perversion that started on Toril from spreading.

  The combined PL of the illithid and drow is around 4,000.

  An enormous army of Shade is beginning to assemble in the Plane of Shade, to retaliate for the capture of Lord Melkor.
  This army is just starting it's assemblage, but when it does fully assemble, it will be huge.
  Since it sees that Realmspace is currently unattackable, it will vent it's rage on Oerth and Greyspace first.

  The missionaries of Uvenelei and Mr Draco / Serpenteye have been met by Mina personally, on Krynn.
  She wishes to come to Oerth with her Knights of Neraka to spread the worship of the One God to Oerth.
  For those of you who understand Mina and the One God, you know this is a crisis.

  The Red Goo is getting stronger.  
  When it gets strong enough, it will bring the Red Death to Oerth.
  If that happens, all magic will be corrupted, all who use magic will be corrupted, and the Red Death will become master of Oerth (the IR will be over if  this happens.)
  And, of course, large amounts of experimentation with the Red Goo, and production of Red Steel, continues with a number of Powers.

  The Shade and the Black Brotherhood continue their efforts to summon the Elder Ones.
  They have not yet succeeded, but they are well on their way to success.

  The forces of the Eternal Empire in AnaKeris are trapped there, due to the civil war at home.
  They are faced by hostile nations all around, but they have 5,000 thermonuclear weapons to defend themselves with.

  The Shade also have a nuclear arsenal.

  So does the Lortmil Technomancy.

  The Shade, Acererak and his Minions, and Kalanyr's people all have 10th level magic.

  Acererak has achieved Apotheosis.

  Alzem is finally going to succeed, on Turn 7, in bringing the Angels to Oerth.

  In other words, folks, you are standing chest deep in nitroglycerin, which fills a large room all around you.
  So far, everyone has managed to hold still.

  Until now.
  Now, people are lighting matches.
  Quite a lot of matches.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Secret, Edena Only!!!

[color=33333]Edena, I sent you an email as to clarify the diplomatic relations of the UO with Mina.  Serpenteye may have forgotten to send you the entire list of "diplomatic steps."

In the case that you do not get my email, the general gist of it is that we offer Mina for her "True God" to be instated alongside the God-Emperor in the official "pantheon" of the Union of Oerth.  In our system, the God-Emperor would be the "patron" god of Oerth (and thus the greater god of Oerth), while the "True God" would be the patron God of Krynn (and thus the greater god of Krynn).  We offer to begin this change in our religous system as soon as she (Mina) begins to teach us more about the "True God."  Kas himself will travel to Krynn to accomplish the negotiations.

Also, we offer Mina technology for an alliance.  Any and all technology and information that we may have is taught to the Krynn people under Mina's leadership.  Also, many gifts are brought from Oerth for Mina and her "True God."  All Kas requests is a complete alliance in order to better spread the word of the "True God" and the God-Emperor across both worlds.  He also wishes to hear more of what Mina knows regarding the Red Death and any means to stop it/hinder it, along with any methods Mina may know of keeping undead out of Acererak's control.[/color]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Here is Mina's response:

  She welcomes the spread of technology to Krynn.

  She agrees to help the Union of Oerth to end the menace of the Red Goo, and thus end the threat of the Red Death coming to Oerth.
  She offers herself and the service of her Knights to do this.
  She offers a military alliance with the Union of Oerth.

  She feels she is owed something back for this rather major offer of help!

  She asks that the One God be set up as an alternative to the God Emperor.
  To stand aside him, not beneath him, in the Order of Things in the Union of Oerth.

  She and her Knights will not force anyone to worship the One God.
  She states that this is a matter of personal choice, for all people.
  And the God Emperor has the hearts of the people of the Union of Oerth already.

  She offers that the tenets of the God Emperor shall be taught in Krynn.
  People in Krynn shall be given the chance to become worshippers of the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth.

  What do the emissaries of the Union of Oerth have to say to this offer?

  (If you accept her offer, you will gain about 1,000 PL of strength immediately (not including what you could gain by Advancing Your Civilization), but ... the One God will stand side by side with the God Emperor in the Union of Oerth.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Her offer is aggreable.  Thus it shall be.

[edited]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I need Serpenteye's confirmation on this.
  He plays the God Emperor, after all.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, I sent Serpenteye an email just now about it.  Although from what he said earlier, i believe he would agree to it.  But I suppose we'll just have to wait for him to post...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, also - to be fair - I need to hear from the Alliance of Oerth.
  Perhaps they wish to engage Mina in diplomacy, and should have a chance to.

  The Torilians (ala Alzem, Forrester, and Zouron) also need a chance to engage Mina in diplomacy.


----------



## Kalanyr

One of Kalanyr's Clones travel to Krynn. He seeks out Mina and speaks to her.

"Greetings, I am Kal, a representative of a faction on Oerth who has recently turned their backs on the Evil of the world and Embraced the Light. We wish to hear of the teachings of your One God and possibly offer you alliance. If you wish to magically scan my views and philosophies you may do so with my consent (here the clone lowers his defenses against alignment detection) if you will allow me to do the same to yourself. We also wish to learn more of this Read Death, in my journeys across the planes I have heard of this entity but I thought him imprisoned on a distant plane, Gothic Earth or some such as the Sigillians call it, long ago. I bring gifts with me as signs of good will to your people." (Diamonds,Perfume,Weapons are presented).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina regards the emissaries of the Union of Oerth, then looks at Kalanyr.
  She speaks, to Kalanyr:

  You accept Eilistraee on faith, do you not?
  The people of the Union of Oerth accept the God Emperor on faith, do they not?
  I accept the One God on faith, and it is disrespectful of you to question that by asking to scan me with magic.

  The One God represents peace.
  Peace, for the world of Oerth.

  The One God represents safety.
  Safety for your people against the drow, illithid, and Shade who threaten you.

  The One God represents unity.
  The unity of the people of Oerth.

  The One God represents prosperity.
  The prosperity of the people of Oerth.

  The One God expects obedience in return.
  So does the God Emperor.
  So does Eilistraee.
  So does Rao.
  So do most deities, if not all deities.

  The One God expects faith in return.
  Most deities expect faith in return.

  However, you may scan me, and find what you insist on finding.
  Then, you shall draw the inevitable conclusions of those findings.

  (Mina seems resigned.)

  (The scan reveals Mina to be what she is:  she is a young lady of 14.  What is distinct about her is her incredible faith, which staggers even Kalanyr.  She radiates strong evil also, but she certainly hasn't acted in an evil manner.)

  (Mina looks at Kalanyr)

  You have seen.

  Now, you distrust.
  You fear.
  You are afraid.

  (She points accusingly)

  Your fear is what will destroy your world.
  Your fear is what will enable the Red Goo to win.
  Your fear, makes you weak and divided.

  If you would hear my advice, the advice of the One God, you could obtain strength and safety.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kal looks at Mina

"Lady I fear you not, nor do I revile evil after all I stepped from Darkness only recently myself.All should be given a chance for redemption to fear and to hate simply because you are evil would be wrong of me. I still wish to hear your words and I must say your faith is truly impressive even to I who have seen so many faithful enough to give the lives of themselves and their family in service of the Spider Queen. You also misunderstood my intentions with scanning you, I did not wish to scan you I merely asked that if I was to be scanned that you would return the favour. Once more I say I do not fear you and I do not hate you your choices are yours to make this is the center of our beliefs that all are free to choose the Light if they so wish to slay you without giving you a chance is a wrong of great degree. You have done me no harm and I believe you mean me no harm. "

Kal stands and awaits Mina's reply. (Kal is not Kalanyr, Kal is one of Kalanyr's clones)


----------



## Spoof

*URGENT MELKOR PLEASE READ!!!!*

Melkor we need to talk.  I would come to your plane but I think that would be a bad idea for both Forrester and me right now  (Not that I am really sure he would care)I know you can not send your Avatar to meet me but if you would send a part of your essence to my plane I will guarantee your safety and your safe return when ever you wish to leave and will in no way seek to keep you against your will.  Please before you make ANY decisions talk to me.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Spoof ,I will sent  Lady Ahlissa to speak with you. 

Edena, I am not familiar with 4th Age Of Dragonlance, is Mina connected with Tachisis? Aren`t Dragon Overlords ruling Ansalon?


----------



## zouron

Letter For Mina:

Dear Lady Mina, The Eternal Union wishes to express that we will in no way hinder that you spread your religion in the land that we hold. All religions are welcome, so are your priests. The Eternal Union has freedom of religion within its ranks.

Signed: Jishu Kandraji, Morale Officer

*****************************************

Letter for the Shades:

We wish to claim custody of the villian known as Anabstercorian for attempt to claim weapons of mass destruction and the murder of 28 samurais. We are willing to negotiate the terms and exchange of service, should you be willing to hand over the villian.

Signed: Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Response To Eternal Empire:

We will consider your offer, what do you intend to do with this pathetic Squid?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, so  can Shade use 11th level magic on Toril to bring Elder Ones( I don`t say that we do it now)?


----------



## Spoof

*Forrester*

Forrester incomming e-mail.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Shadowlady Ahlissa aproaches Anabstecorian, who is paralyzed by 11th level magic, and laughs cruelly:

-And what now you Squid?! You thought you are so smart, you thought you can betray anyone you want and get away with this! You are really pathetic, and don`t deserve title of Ilsenine`s Chosen! For your destiny is not to resurrect Lost Glory of Penumbra, but to be an eternal lackey of Forrester! Or rather it was, for now you have no future, not at all! 

Shadowlady utters a spell, and black lighting appears in her palms, and she throws it at Anbstecorian( think Force Lighting from Star Wars). For a moment Ananbstecorian tries to resist the pain but he falls to the ground and screams in torment.

-I would delight myself in torturing you for eternity, but someone wants you forever destroyed, and someone wants to punish you personally, but nevertheless don`t fool youself with hope, I don`t think Forrester, or anyone else, would be eager to help you.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Last Ditch*

<< Well, Shadowlady, it seems you are right.  I have made a grievous, grievous error.  Do you think I fear you?  Perhaps I do.  But I am secure in my presence.  I am secure in my reality.  I am secure in my fate. >>
<< Let no one call me a coward, at least.  Weak?  I was weak.  I became a tool of the staff, and it became a tool of me, and we both became a tool of Forrester.  Whatever I face, however, my legacy will live on.  I am the last Illithid of Toril, Shadowlady.  All others died.  Today, it seems, I will die.  But not by your hand. >>
He smirks.
<< Catch me if you can. >>
And he calls out to Ilsensine for a Miracle.

=============

Edena, Anabstercorian is asking Ilsensine to promptly kill him and yank his soul in to Ilsensine's infinite mind, allowing him to at last die and join the Eldest Brain, thus saving him from Melkor's intentions.

My protege', Manzebossk, is a PL 1 Shaper20 Illithid.  He will be made aware of my ultimate death and asked to never do anything as dumb as what I just did.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A message comes from the United Armada of Darkness, to all of Greyspace.
  It is grim and to the point.

  Forrester shall release Lord Melkor and the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.
  The Shade shall release Anabstercorian.

  Obey us, and live.
  Disobey, and die.

  (They mean it, folks.  They have 4,000 PL to back up their threat with.
  If they are not obeyed, they attack this Turn.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina and her army come to Rauxes.
  Mina is dressed from head to toe in the plate armor of the Knights of Neraka, adorned with the Death Lily and the Skulls.
  Behind her, by the thousands and then tens of thousands, come her Knights.
  They are all dressed in plate armor, and they step with precision, the march of an army with high morale and extensive training.
  A war-hardened army.  An army of veteran soldiers.
  The banners of Neraka arise in glory next to the Banner of the Union of Oerth.

  Straightaway, the Knights begin the construction of a Temple to the One God, placing it next to the Temple of the God Emperor.

  Mina, however, is calling for an emergency meeting of all the leaders of Oerth.
  She is asking this meeting be held in Rauxes, immediately.
  This request for a meeting is broadcast by the Thorn Knights via magic to every part of Oerth and Greyspace.


----------



## zouron

Letter for the Shades:

We the Eternal Union wish to extend punishment for Anabstecorian crimes in accordance with our laws. He will stand trial for attempting to gain weapons of mass destruction and use it against an Eternal Union friendly power, the shades. He will stand trial for for the murder of our samurais, he will also stand trial. We, the Eternal Union, does not take his provocation and treats lightly and wish to ensure that Anabstecorian will regret his deeds.

Signed: Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.

******************************************

Open Letter:

The Eternal Union will send a delegation to meet milady Mina and discuss the emergency at hand. Remember that the Empire of Aquaria is under the proteection of the Eternal Union.

Signed: Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.


----------



## Spoof

Edena

Alzem comes before Mina and with a glance is able to tell that while her words are that of sweet honey, they are laced with the poison of slavery.  

_“Mina, you say you can help us rid this world of the destruction coming upon us, but you have yet to say how.  Will you just wave your hands and make everything go away?  If that could be done do you not think the gods of this world would do such a thing?  Or are you telling us that you have it in YOUR power to do these things?  If this were so then to prove your good intentions you would just remove this plague from the lands and not try and bargain for a power base here on Oreth, as you seem to be doing.  If I were to come to your world and learn of such an occurrence of the Red Death and I knew I could halt it I would do so without demanding concessions.  So Mina why are you really here?”_

Edena I will also send a representative to Krynn to locate the orders of good knights located there.  I will tell them of our plight along with the suffering of the people, and if they were to come and assist us in our time of need then I would in return after our troubles are over, return with them to assist them in their struggles.  

While on Krynn the Representative will also look into Mina and her One God, so see what has happened since she began to preach about it.  He will also look for any enemies that Mina might have made while there and try to enlist their aid.  

The representative will send representatives to the different good dragon factions that are there to try and enlist their aid and their opinions on Mina and her cause.  

Edena Only:
[color=333333]
Also what has come of the research to locate a dimension that is the opposite of Ravenloft, and my operations in Ravenloft itself?
[/color]


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Do'h!*

RIGHT after I kill myself - 4,000 PL backup.  Dang.

Can't take back the post...  Maybe Ilsensine will refuse my request, or be unable to pierce Shade defenses.
If I DO die, then Manzebossk (whose PL is included in the Solistarim PL) will become my new PC.

Also, Forrester?  If I DO die, I want Melkor to die.  Please do that for me... old friend.


----------



## Forrester

*Sorry, squid-head *

As much as it pains me, it would be extraordinarily bad roleplaying to trade Melkor for Anabstercorian. For one thing, the latter two actually had an alliance of sorts -- Anab and I really didn't, though we had mini-deals from time to time. 

And what would the Eternal Empire think of that? We may need their help down the line -- saving the life by trading away the leader of the SHADE (an enemy of theirs as well) to save ANABSTERCORIAN (the guy who singlehandedly killed five million of their men) wouldn't look good, now, would it?

For all I know, this could be a Shade trick. 

In any case, I fail to believe that the Shade would be so stupid as to kill Anabster -- it has 4000(PL) reasons not to. As in the incoming Illithid fleet. 

I have to run to work (I can't afford to take three sick days in a row)-- but barring extraordinary posts/circumstances, I'll post my Official Melkor-Related Actions later today. 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina speaks, and she is heard around the Oerth:

  Come all.
  Come to Rauxes.
  The time for decision is at hand.

  Responsible leaders live up to their duties to their people.
  Leaders of Oerth, that responsibility lies heavy on you, and you must face it.

  Come to Rauxes, and let us meet, and discuss the situation.

  I am Mina, and I follow the One God.
  I am from the world of Krynn, come to your world in your hour of need with my army.
  With faith and with courage, with determination and with truth, we can overcome all the obstacles that face us.

  Yet you must come, to Rauxes, for this to be.
  Come, leaders of Oerth, and let us talk.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> This request for a meeting is broadcast by the Thorn Knights via magic to every part of Oerth and Greyspace. *




Ooh, the Knights of Thorn!

Do they have Banding and Protection From Red?!

[/geek]


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, Kas is already there, and I'm going offline for the next 10hrs.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Terribly sorry*

I just killed myself, you see - Final retirement.  If I did something that silly I must be getting old.  The Solistarim are in a bit of a tizzy right now while my protege', Manzebossk, tries to get things under control - But we'll be there sure'nuf.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, and when Anabstercorian kills himself, his Stasis Clone spell activates a new Anabstercorian in the Secret Retreat of the Solistarim.

  Anabstercorian's soul successfully escapes from the Plane of Shadow, and joins with this new Clone.

  - - -

  One of the people ringing in Lord Melkor was a traitor.
  Carefully shielded by 11th level defenses, nobody knew this mage was secretly an agent of the Church of Shade.
  But Lord Melkor knew.
  And the Agent tipped Lord Melkor off to an all too obvious plan, using a special signal, an instant before he made his move.

  The agent was carrying a small anti-matter device in his Bag of Holding.

  He takes it out, and it detonates.
  This does not destroy the 11th level shields around Lord Melkor - they can withstand such a blast.
  But it kills those who were on the OUTSIDE of those shields, and who were maintaining those shields.
  It also kills the agent.

  Lord Melkor, given an instant of notice, is able to teleport away as the shields collapse, but before the blast incinerates him also.

  Lord Melkor, at this point, has no choice but to immediately flee Realmspace.
  It is that, or be instantly destroyed.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Whoo.*

Anabstercorian sits bolt upright on the pedestal, his new body reviving.  He grins.

<< Yes!  Miserable surface cattle can't hold me down! >>  He gets up and starts doing a ceremonial dance of victory "in the flesh", before he notices the Solistarim clerics looking at him with an expression of great concern - and amusement.  He composes himself.
<< All right.  Here's what happened... >>

========================

Shade, don't feel too bad.  You've just gained some extremely powerful weapons!  The Cloak of Dream Armor, the Dreamguns, Dreamedge, the Sunbuster Cannon, the Boots of the Void, the Belt of Disbelief, the Bracers of Ass-Whomping, the Ring of the Psion, the Ring of the Master -

Holy . 

Edena, my Ring of the Master was the thing enthralling my Bloodsteel armored dragons!  The Shade can take control of those now, if they think to take the ring in to their power!

Props to Melkor...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, could you answer my former questions concerning the situation on Krynn? Shade will send their ambassadors to check the situation. And my question  concerning Shade having 11th level magic on Toril? 

Also, does Melkor have time to take Forrester hostage?


----------



## Creamsteak

OOC- Are you getting Dragonlance involved in the IR?

It is an OOC interest, but I really like the way Minotaur are a race of intelligent and sociable if not noble giants. If this is an option I will make an IC post to the Minotaur about Mina. I am interested in what they have to say.

IC- "hmm... a fourteen year old human girl leading an army of knights... how odd..."

"Regina, summon Phibrizzo, I think we found him a best friend to play with. He does have that girlish form afterall. Maybe these two, whom both imminate evil, would make good friends. Look into this 'one god' idea, as well."

Sanctus Punitor goes to visit these knights of Thorn. He wishes to study their fighting style and see how it works, either through common training, or by dueling some of the willing officers.

To Edena and Sollir Only: 

[COLOR=333333]The creatures I, and Sollir, are creating in the Monster Arms Race will be used in a creative way in combat. We will create artillery shells with 1-3HD Blobs that will protect them from falling damage when fired. The Shells will have four magical charges that go off when the shell hits the ground.

1) An Incindiary Cloud Spell that detonates when the shell hits. This will act as the "visable" affect.
2) An Improved Invisibility Spell cast on the puddings to make them more stealthy. This should let them get the first kill to increase their HD before they are seen.
3) A Quest Spell to protect my people from the blobs. The Quest will be to kill as many [Insert enemies name here] troops as possible and return within two hours. The Second half of the Quest is do not kill [Insert my allies and my own name here] Troops.
4) The Fourth Spell will be a Death Ward Spell that will last for at least two hours.
*) The Quest Spell will be Mass cast by as many 19-20th level casters as are available. This means that it should take 22nd Level spellcasters to dispel.

Blobs that return should be larger and should be cut down to artillery piece size. We are also going to work on a gaseous form blob that can devour creatures while appearing as a bunch of black smoke.

Whatever amount of HD of Pudding you allow us to put into a single shell as the maximum will be the "standard" size.  Shells will be made to fire out of the most accurate cannons we have with our current technology. This is a Secret Post and should be acted on as one in the same way the dividing bats post was.
[/COLOR]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at Alzem, the Solar.
  She hears out his angry speech.

  Then she speaks, calmly and almost gently:

  Yes, I acknowledge all of what has been.
  The corrupt elven nations of Qualinesti and Silvanesti have been destroyed.
  The Dragon Overlord, Beryl, enemy of our world, is dead.
  The Knights of Neraka hold Solanthus, and the One God has come to Solamnia.
  That is not relevant to your situation.
  Angry recriminations and violent tantrums are not the answer to your problem.
  Calm, clear thought, and wisdom, are the answer.

  You face many grave perils.
  The greatest of these perils is the darkness in your own hearts.
  This darkness feeds the Red Goo, gives it life and strength, and will enable it to bring upon all of you the Red Death.
  There are ways to halt the Red Goo.  There are ways to overcome it.
  You believe 11th level magic is the answer - but you will not obtain 11th level magic in time.
  There are other ways.
  Ways I could teach you.
  Ways to save yourselves.

  Likewise, if wisdom and clear thinking were to prevail, the menace of the illithid and drow could be easily overcome.
  You could halt the Black Brotherhood who desire the destruction of this world by the Elder Ones.

  However, you must put aside anger and recrimination, and hear what I have to say.

  (she looks at Alzem expectantly)

  (And yes, Alzem, IC you find everything in Krynn to be exactly as you OOC know it is in the books, which you have obviously read.
  You are able to contact Mina's enemies on Krynn.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Melkor asked:

  Edena, could you answer my former questions concerning the situation on Krynn? 

  ANSWER:

  The situation on Krynn?
  Mina and her Knights of Neraka have taken it over, for the most part.
  Her enemies are the Dragon Overlords, who are evil and consider themselves the rulers of that world.
  And her other enemies are the Knights of Solamnia and the Knights of Steel, but both have suffered terrible defeats and are on the run.
  The Dead (not the undead) serve Mina.  All several million of them.

  As for who the One God is?  The Shade cannot find out.

  The Shade have no magic over 9th level on Krynn, and this applies to everyone in the IR.


  Also, does Melkor have time to take Forrester hostage?

  ANSWER:  

  NO.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Heh.  Neat, and ghastly idea, Creamsteak.
  Your rating in the Monster Arms Race goes up by 3.

  As for Dragonlance - yes, this is Dragonlance.

  Sanctus has been invited by Mina to come to Rauxes to attend the meeting of world leaders?
  Is he going?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina waits patiently for the leaders of the world of Oerth to show up, in Rauxes, as she has requested.

  As of the moment, only Kas and Alzem have done so.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

But can Shade use 11th level magic on Toril?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes.

  - - -

  Melkor, that sending applied to the Shade and even to Acererak, as well as everyone else.

  Are the Shade sending a delegate to Rauxes?


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus will attempt to duel some of the Knights of the Thorn for study purposes only. When he begins to learn about their techniques he will begin to study it. Mayhaps in study he will begin to learn the techniques of the Knights of the Rose. He may even learn about their existance so that he can contact them and recieve formal training.

In other words, Sanctus is attending, and he sent a message to Sollir to visit in his Girlish form.

Red Goo Rating = 0


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No, Sanctus, they are not the good guys.
  The Knights of Neraka are most definitely evil.
  So is Mina.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Yes, Ahlissa will appear there. 

We sent a message to Fleet Of Darkness, telling them not to hurry , for Shade might help them, but their forces are not ready yet. We also tell them that Anabstecorian is servant of Torillians, and he is not to be trusted. What is their response?

We sent emissaries to Krynn, who try to contact Dragon Overlords. Does it seem like Dragon Overlords have chances to win war against Mina?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina addresses Kas, Sanctus, and Alzem.

  She speaks:

  There must be a change in the treatment of prisoners of war.
  This is especially true of the Union of Oerth, which has many such prisoners.

  You must use your most powerful magic to create illusions that are real for all intents and purposes, unless disbelieved.
  They must be tactile illusions, that do not disappear when touched.

  You must pleasure your prisoners.
  Every man, should have his harem of girls.
  Every woman, should have her bevy of men.
  Every prisoner, should have every delight of food and drink.
  Every prisoner, should be treated to endless delights through the halls of illusion.
  Every prisoner, should have a comfortable bed to sleep in, in a warm chamber.
  Every prisoner, should have the comradery and friendship of his or her guards.

  Those suffering the Eternal Death now, should receive the Endless Delight.
  Those who have metamorphosed, and feel pleasure in pain, should be subjected to the Endless Death - for them it will be the Endless Delight.

  It should become a source of envy and desire, to be a prisoner of the Union of Oerth.
  It should be a kind of slavery men and women would take in trade for a joyless freedom.

  This change in policy, should be instituted at once by the Union of Oerth.

  It should also be instituted by the Delrunian Alliance and League of Warlords.

  (Mina looks at Sanctus and Kas)

  If you would defeat the Red Goo, then you will do this thing.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at Lady Ahlissa, and her face becomes stern.

  She speaks.

  Come here, Ahlissa of the Shade.

  (And no, the Dragon Overlords cannot win.)
  (And, they already know that Anabstercorian can't be trusted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina speaks more loudly:

  AHLISSA, COME HERE.  NOW.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Ahlissa teleports:

I am here, but NEVER again give me orders, for you shall regret this. 


Will Fleet OF Darkness delay its attack on my request?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas, to the god-emperor "Perhaps we should begin implementing such actions, they could be useful, very useful."

(ok, now i'm really going offline for the next 10 hrs)


----------



## Creamsteak

I may have messed up my own words in my last post. I corrected it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(No, it will not.)

  Mina regards Ahlissa.

  She speaks:

  You have been a very badly behaved girl, Ahlissa.
  You have also been very foolish.

  Your exploration of the Red Goo would bring the Red Death upon the Shade, and Lord Melkor could not rescue you - indeed, he would turn his face from you.
  Your hostility to the people of Oerth is foolish.
  You had a potentially endless source of recruits, but instead you have made of these people enemies.

  Therefore, you are to be punished.
  Over my knee, Ahlissa.

  (Then she looks at Ahlissa more gently)

  In punishment there is redemption.
  If you submit to your punishment, the Shade will flourish.
  If you refuse to submit, the Shade will fade into naught.

  I know where your Secret Retreat is, Ahlissa, and it shall be revealed to all here, if you do not submit.
  You will submit to your punishment, and then you will work with me as an ally.

  Or you will face a much graver punishment than any I could inflict.

  Over my knee.  Now.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> One of the people ringing in Lord Melkor was a traitor. . .
> The agent was carrying a small anti-matter device in his Bag of Holding.
> 
> He takes it out, and it detonates.
> This does not destroy the 11th level shields around Lord Melkor - they can withstand such a blast.
> But it kills those who were on the OUTSIDE of those shields, and who were maintaining those shields.
> It also kills the agent.
> 
> Lord Melkor, given an instant of notice, is able to teleport away as the shields collapse, but before the blast incinerates him also.
> 
> Lord Melkor, at this point, has no choice but to immediately flee Realmspace.
> It is that, or be instantly destroyed. *




*sigh*

Yeah, whatever. Looks like some emails/posts got crossed, because I sent Edena a note to the effect that I was *specifically protecting against this tactic*. (And I was going to try it on the Shade!) It might have gone out too late, I don't know. 

EDIT -- Edena -- did you get my email *before* or *after* your post? I can't remember whether I sent it before or after I got to work (that is, a half hour ago, or an hour-and-a-half ago).

How convenient for Melkor that he pulls a complete boner (I mean, how stupid do you have to be to try to waltz into Toril?) and gets away with it. 

I have a taste for some Italian food, Anabster. You? I hope you can guide the Illithid Fleet in the correct direction now that you're back and happy.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Ahlissa wants to laugh in face of Mina, but when she looks in her eyes she finds that she is powerless against such an incredible power. She takes few steps aback, and then Melkor`s Avatar appears and speaks with anger:

-My Chosen will bow before no one else than ME! What do you want?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina replies, calmly:

  I wish to punish your Chosen.
  It really is that simple.

  Punishment has been earned, and is well deserved.

  If your Chosen chooses the course of wisdom, then she will accept her punishment, and perhaps the Shade will find a new solution to their troubles.

  If she chooses to refuse to accept the consequences of her behavior, then all the Shade will suffer for it.

  It is really that simple.


----------



## Spoof

Ah, so Mina that is your plan then.  You would seek the complete and total slavery of every prisoner in the world then.  How would this accomplish the removal of the Red Death much less the goo.  Those prisoners are not the cause of the goo, but they might be the cure.    

But for one to become a slave and to willingly give up their freedom is a fate worse than death, for it is only buy self determination that the world can survive.  Any people who willingly sell themselves into slavery, no matter how lavish, are selling themselves into a fate worse than death.  This is your answer to the troubles in our world.  And why if this is the answer is do you need to bring so many warriors into this world?  Do you believe that there will be such an influx of people willing to become slaves to the Union and to the One God that you will need them to help process them?  Or are they needed to go to war and to forcefully subjugate those who seek to live free, and to think for themselves?  No, Mina, yours is not the answer to our problems, but only the beginning to the slaughter that is to come, a slaughter that will see the spread of the goo grow faster that ever before.  

As for your Endless Delight, you *MONSTER!*  You would take these people who have died and deserve to go someplace better to be a peace and yet you force them into slavery even after death.  How DARE you suggest that this should be done to those people who have lived their time, and earned their reward.  *If you stay on this world I WILL bring the wrath of MY GOD down upon you* and travel to your world and ensure that your sniveling excuse for a deity is thrown down, and those who seek their freedom from your Eternal Slavery  be freed.  So take yourself, your god (small case intentional), and your vileness off this world, and do not come here again.  

Alzem then starts to glow with an inner light.


_Ahlissa, you do not have to do this, just reach out to me and I can free you from this pain, and suffering that you have been put through.  Do not fear what is beyond for I will protect you on your journey, and you will be free.  Free to once again see your loved ones and know that they are safe.  Please my child this is your chance, come with me and I will take you home._

At this Alzem holds out his hand to  Ahlissa  and waits for her answer.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina regards Alzem with irritation, and speaks:

  Calm down, Alzem.
  You sound like an spoiled child throwing a tantrum.
  It does not become you, to act thus.

  Then she resumes her placid air, and regards Ahlissa and Melkor again.
  She awaits Ahlissa's answer.


----------



## zouron

_*the deligation of the Eternal Union remains silent watching the circus played out before them, none of them blinking even once. The scribe in silence writing down on a scroll everything that is done and said.*_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina raises an eyebrow, and speaks:

  Well, Ahlissa?


----------



## Forrester

Actually, I believe this Kina is telling the truth regarding the Red Goo. Joy and laughter and pleasure help to alleviate the evil and pain and suffering that is *embodied* in the Red Goo.

Incidentally, the reason I didn't tell everyone about the Red Death (though I mentioned it in passing) is that if certain forces knew just how dangerous it was, they would extend their efforts to bring it to Oerth tenfold. Most of the Oerthian Alliance was already withdrawing their Red Goo research . . . I figured it would be best to not alarm anyone else. 

But I DID tell one (and asked that he keep it secret): William Ronald. Kina lies when she says that I kept it secret because I wish Oerth to perish. You can confirm with William that I told him what was going on, and what my motivations were for not making my knowledge public.

Forrester


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor thinks for a moment, than looks upon Ahlissa giving her a mental message. Shadowlady`s eyes widen:

-But my Lord why...

But Melkor responds in cruel smile, than Ahlissa bows before Mina, with a look of resignation.

Edena, Melkor will sense if Mina tries to subvert Ahlissa with enchantment magic, and he WILL react.


----------



## Spoof

Ah Mina your words are calm and rational are they not?  But even poison coated in honey can kill.


----------



## kaboom

I'm back! 

I will indeed attend the conference.


----------



## Creamsteak

OOC- This post takes into account a single assumption. This assumption is that I make contact, in some way, with the world Mina is from.

IC- To the Minotaur and the Knights of the Rose

My name is Sanctus Punitor. My language may sound rather... foriegn to say the least. I am an elf of the Knights of Delrune. My order consists of the most virtous and honorable nature. My people are of the most Lawful and Good standing in my world, called Oerth. 

Someone from your world, a Mina, has contacted mine. She promises to bring a, One God into our world. I know little about your world, but what I have gathered is that you consist of many knightly orders. 

They make up the nations of your country, rather than the people running the knights. This is an interesting take on chivalry. I am intrigued by the prowess the Knights of the Thorn have with their weapons. They attack with an almost supernatural form. 

Your world has not had the encombrance of a red death, or a sudden burst of technomancy. My world has. These have ripped up everything on this planet, plants, animals, ooze, humanoid, dragon, and abberation alike. 

I have an interest in visiting your world, and I invite you to visit mine. I would like to study under your order. You will find my valor undeniable, and my bravery unsermountable. I will invite you to my world to study the arts we offer in turn.

OOC- I am not sure if this will even reach these people, or if this message will reach the WRONG PEOPLE (Looks around)... but I post it none the less. I won't be back on for 5+ hours after this.


----------



## Spoof

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Melkor thinks for a moment, than looks upon Ahlissa giving her a mental message. Shadowlady`s eyes widen:
> 
> -But my Lord why...
> 
> But Melkor responds in cruel smile, than Ahlissa bows before Mina, with a look of resignation.
> 
> *




At this Alzem weeps.

Edena is it possible for Alzem to forcefully free Ahlissa from Malkor and keep her from Mina?  If so I will do that, no matter the consequences.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: Melkor is really cruel and sadistic, even for his servants, and he is curious about Mina`s intentions towards Ahlissa, actually he considers this situation funny.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina takes Ahlissa over her knee.
  She pulls her skirt down.
  Then she takes out a long switch, and strikes.

  It is a long, severe punishment, and the blood flows freely.

  While doing this, Mina speaks to the one she is punishing:

  You must join with the people of Oerth.
  Shade and Oerthian must ally.
  The Union of Oerth will thus gain the incredible power of Shade, that they may throw it at all the enemies of Oerth.
  And the Shade, will gain the friendship of the Union of Oerth, and many new converts, and they will grow and flourish.

  Together, the Union of Oerth and the Shade will become an invincible force, armed with the great armies of the Union, and the nuclear weapons and 10th level magic of the Shade.

  Both will benefit and flourish, and your enemies will tremble, knowing that their insurrection against the rightful rulers of Oerth is in vain.

  (the whacking continues, and so does the flow of blood)

  The Shade Fleet will then join the Union of Oerth.
  With the might of the Shade Fleet protecting you, the illithid and drow will be daunted, and will seek your alliance and not your destruction.
  With the might of the Shade, illithid, and drow behind you, you will easily obtain 11th level magic.

  It will not be necessary to commit war against the Alliance of Oerth.
  The Alliance of Oerth will welcome the One God, and the God Emperor, and Lord Melkor.
  If they are unwise in this manner, and obstinate, it will be pointed out to them that war will only bring ruin and Red Death down upon them.
  In submission, they will gain everything.
  In rebellion, they will find death.

  The Union of Oerth and the Shade will rule this world, and this Crystal Sphere.
  The Shade shall wax in power, and all the great secrets will be theirs, and mighty will be their allies.

  Aye, you shall ally with the Union of Oerth.
  The Shade and the Union of Oerth shall stand as one.

  (The punishment ends.  Bone shows through some of the deepest cuts.)

  (Then Mina runs her hand gently across Ahlissa's back, and all the wounds heal instantly, and a wave of relief and pleasure washes through Ahlissa.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina then speaks:

  Forrester refused to tell you the secret of the Red Goo.
  Forrester refused to tell you that your meddling with the Red Goo would destroy you all.
  Forrester, did not tell you about the Red Death.

  What does this say about Forrester?

  For had I not intervened, the Red Death would have come upon you.

  What words of Forrester's can justify the destruction of this world, because he would not act?

  Forrester, has committed a grevious crime.

  And, I intend to punish him.

  It will be a severe punishment, but it is a punishment well deserved.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at Kaboom:

  You are lord of the Sky-Sea League.
  Chosen of Mystra, you are a wise man.

  Will you join with the Union of Oerth and the Shade?

  In unity is there strength for the world, strength to resist all enemies.

  All you lose in this is your pride, if you surrender your allegiance to Rauxes.

  You will gain, in willing slavery to Rauxes, more power than you could ever have had in freedom.


----------



## Spoof

Edena, I will try and enlist the aid of ALL who oppose Edena on her world from the Dragons to the knights.  I will explain what she has done both there and what she attempts here.  I will use all my powers of persuasion, even appearing in the full glory of what I am.  I will ask them to come here and fight, even if it means the death of my world, she must not be allowed to spread her disease any further.  I will also promise them that after the war is over I will return here with all the help I can and assist them in freeing their world from her grasp.  I will also inform the Dragon Overlords how one of their kind was killed and that Mina was behind it.

Edena I will take theose forces that agree to come and are of good alingment to the place where all my troops are located, and grant them the same travel abality the rest have and explain to them that even if they die they will be safe.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor laughs, a very evil laugh, that makes most of the people at the conference shudder:

- This is what I have been waiting for! You speak wise, TAKHISIS, for you and I are mighty, and the weak shall bow before us! I accept your offer  on following conditions:

-1/6th of Oerth will belong entiirely to Shade and it shall be absorped into Plane Of Shadow.

-I will be worshipped alongside you and God-Emperor. 

And I believe that Alliance of Oerth won`t join us, WHAT a pity for them.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *. . .
> What words of Forrester's can justify the destruction of this world, because he would not act?
> 
> Forrester, has committed a grevious crime.
> 
> And, I intend to punish him.
> 
> It will be a severe punishment, but it is a punishment well deserved. *




Who made ME the caretaker of Oerth, anyway?! I wiped out the City of the Gods. I killed Vecna. I led the forces of Oerth against the Shade, driving them from Oerth. (Damn Fast Healing:250 . . .)

I think I've done enough. 

And the vast majority of the members of Oerth have forsaken use of the Red Goo -- the Red Death was a LONG way from coming to Oerth, you little moron. And now that they realize what a threat it is, Melkor, the Black Brotherhood, and all the rest who wish to destroy Oerth will work that much harder to create more. 

Nice job. 

And just as I am not the caretaker of Oerth, you are not the caretaker of Toril. I've already had lectures from one who claimed that he was the Adult and I was the Child and that I needed to be Punished. 

I killed him with a 5-year old Kender girl. If you wish the same fate, take a number and get in f***ing line behind Melkor. 

Forrester
Peacemaker


EDENA -- I contact my Scro allies in Realmspace and find out what they know of this Mina person. Clearly, this is the problem they were trying to deal with. 

And REMEMBER -- I am constantly scrying for the use of 11th level magics on Toril. Use it at your peril, Shade-boys.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at Creamsteak's character, Sanctus, and speaks:

  Join this new confederation.

  The Union of Oerth.
  The Shade.
  The Sky-Sea League.
  The Delrunian Alliance.
  The League of Warlords.

  Let there be peace amongst you.
  Let Oerthians stand side by side, as brothers, and sisters, united against all foes.

  (she extends a hand to Sanctus)

  Join with us, and let us build a new coalition of strength and power, one that will free Oerth from the true slavery.
  The true slavery of fear.
  Fear of your enemies.
  Fear of those who would destroy all that you cherish and love.
  Fear of the Elder Ones and all the other horrors this madness of war threatens.

  Freedom from fear, Sanctus.
  If slavery this is, then a far more terrible slavery is the slavery of fear.

  Join us, and stand against fear, and be free of it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*4th repost of the questions **sigh***

And for my larvae hatching process, if you would be so kind to mail me what for effect in PL increase it's going to have each turn? If it is in the stage I mailed it to you, I'm expecting a big number in PL increase each turn (yeah the 3 digit )


----------------------------------------------------- 

Edena could you post/mail the answer to my question plz. I think a answer on how far the project is would determine the PL increase (or another gained ability by it but I can't see another way then PL since it's just numbers in this case....). 

-----------------------------------------------------

Another Question, Speeda.. the 5 year old kender girl who whacked Vecna... how much levels at once.......? Level 120 in 1 kill ...? level 120 or more at 5 years old? Should be one helluva record here guys  

-------------------------------------------------------

Edena... if you realease the souls from the red steel... are they still mad then or happy souls? 

I got 4 things I'm planning to execute.

-------------------------------------------------------





ACTION~_~ IMPORTANT!!!!!!

I'm informing modrons/Formians on mechanus that some new demipower/god is taking a place for himself on mechanus! 

I advise my Queen (Scion Queen) to mobilize some swarms and whipe this presence OUT. 

The Scion queen is a Intermediate god and we got our own MUCHO PLllos there. So I think/hope the god emperor will have to find himself a plane where he is welcome.....

Don't think a goddes wants any intruding gods in her plane...

----------------------------------------------------


Edena I need the answers on this.. Tired of posting them over and over.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina smiles warmly at Melkor, and says:

  The world of Oerth is not mine to give, Lord Melkor.
  However, I am sure the Union of Oerth would agree to your terms.

  Are the Shade to stand, then, with the Union of Oerth?

  She offers her hand to Lord Melkor ... by shaking her hand he agrees the Shade will stand with the Union of Oerth.

  - - -

  Meanwhile, Alzem is on Krynn.
  The Knights of Solamnia AND the Dragon Overlords BOTH agree that this Mina must be stopped at all costs.
  They agree to come, in force, to Oerth, to fight.
  They agree to fight on the side of ANY Power (regardless of alignment or race) that chooses to fight against Mina.


----------



## Forrester

*Speaking of Vecna,*

You said at some point that Vecna could be raised with 11th level magic. 

I am assuming that this magic must be cast on the plane/world where he perished (Oerth), or else it would be pretty lame, as tons of people have 11th level magic *somewhere*. 

If not, then be assured that by now I've raised Vecna from the dead on my world (in the middle of a bunch of wards similar to those that guarded Melkor) and then KILLED him with 11th level magic, so that he can not be raised again. 

Not without 12th level magic, at any rate .

FORSAKEN ONE -- I don't know how many levels Speeda gained when she killed Vecna. I'm sure it was at least a few. She's probably an Epic-level Kid now


----------



## Spoof

*To: All member of the Oreth Alliance*

This message is sent Magically to all members of the Oreth Alliance no matter where they are, along with all civilians and soldiers.

Any member of the alliance who surrenders to Mina shall be subject to immediate invasion to protect your lands from slavery.  This is not meant as a threat, just as a fact of what will happen.  I will not stand by and allow this spawn of evil destroy your people, if the only way to prevent their slavery and eternal suffering, is to take your lands then that is what I shall do.  I do not do this out of greed or anger, but out of necessity.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forsaken One, I think there are many gods on Mechanus, it doesn`t entirely belong to Modrons.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

ANSWERS TO FORSAKEN ONE:


  4th repost of the questions **sigh** 

  And for my larvae hatching process, if you would be so kind to mail me what for effect in PL increase it's going to have each turn? If it is in the stage I mailed it to you, I'm expecting a big number in PL increase each turn (yeah the 3 digit ) 
  Edena could you post/mail the answer to my question plz. I think a answer on how far the project is would determine the PL increase (or another gained ability by it but I can't see another way then PL since it's just numbers in this case....). 

  ANSWER:

  I don't know yet, Forsaken One.
  It will be large.  A large percentage of your total PL, each Turn, gained.


  Another Question, Speeda.. the 5 year old kender girl who whacked Vecna... how much levels at once.......? Level 120 in 1 kill ...? level 120 or more at 5 years old? Should be one helluva record here guys 

  ANSWER:  

  I don't know.  The kender girl did not have character classes.
  I would rule she gains legendary abilities, before she even gains 1 level in a class.
  For instance, a 30 in several abilities, or heroic stats in various skills, and a large number of Feats already known.
  Probably a number of supernatural powers as well.

  Edena... if you realease the souls from the red steel... are they still mad then or happy souls? 

  ANSWER:

  They are VERY happy!!

  ACTION~_~ IMPORTANT!!!!!! 

  I'm informing modrons/Formians on mechanus that some new demipower/god is taking a place for himself on mechanus! 
  I advise my Queen (Scion Queen) to mobilize some swarms and whipe this presence OUT. 
  The Scion queen is a Intermediate god and we got our own MUCHO PLllos there. So I think/hope the god emperor will have to find himself a plane where he is welcome..... 
  Don't think a goddes wants any intruding gods in her plane... 

  ANSWER:

  This should be interesting hearing for the God Emperor, played by Serpenteye, that Forsaken One is trying to wipe him out.
  Hmmm ... makes Mina's proposals make even more sense than they already did ...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor shakes the hand of Mina, while Ahlissa stands behing him, too schocked to say anything. Edena I hope that Shade armies didn`t stop to assemble?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks immensely pleased.

  She gestures, and her Knights raise the Banner of the One God.
  The soldiers of the Union of Oerth raise the Banner of the God Emperor.
  And no banner need be raised to Lord Melkor, since he is present.

  Mina then speaks:

  I will go myself to the Shade that assemble in the Plane of Shadow, and speak our case before them.
  I do not doubt they will join us.

  Then I will present our case before the illithid and drow fleets.
  Hopefully, Anabstercorian will join our growing alliance.

  - - -

  Alzem, the Knights of Solamnia and Steel, and the Dragon Overlords (all of them evil) come in force to the meeting place you designated on Oerth.
  They are very powerful (still considering their PL.)

  - - -

  Forrester, the Scro Star League reports that the Dragon Overlords destroyed their fleet, not the Knights of Neraka (consider Mina's behavior - they would not have done such a thing.)
  The Scro Star League vows revenge on the Dragon Overlords of Krynn, only to be rebuffed immediately by Hope Isle, which has just ALLIED with the Dragon Overlords.

  As a result, the Scro Star League demands to speak with Hope Isle at once, demanding an explanation for what is going on.


----------



## Spoof

Edena while Melkor is distracted and shaking Mina’s hand I will take Ahlissa back to my God’s home plane and hide her there.  Or I will try anyway.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor speaks to Queen Of Darkness:

- I don`t thnk we need to worry about Torillians too much, if they move against us, Elder Ones will be summonded to Realmspace!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hmmm ... impossible, Alzem.

  Lord Melkor is standing right there.

  Kidnapping his Chosen from right in front of him would be impossible.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Yes Edena, see my post above yours! And Ahlissa won`t oppose Alzem`s actions, she is too schocked!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at Zouron's character at this point, and speaks:

  Your people have been treated the most unjustly of all.

  If you will join with the Union of Oerth and the Shade, you will be compensated for your losses.

  We will use 11th level magic to raise your fallen.

  When the United Commonwealth of Toril is conquered, the Eternal Empire will gain a generous gift of new lands. 

  The civil war that drove you from your homes will be ended, and you will be the ones given control of your homeland.

  You are alone on this world ... I appreciate the difficulty of your situation.

  You do not need to remain alone.
  Join with us, the new alliance, and you will have powerful friends, and allies to stand with you against those who have threatened you, like the Lortmil Technomancy.

  Did Kessel GnomeWorks not say to your comrades in the Godspires:  Go home immediately or you will be destroyed with nuclear weapons?
  He did say that, and he meant it.

  (OOC - he did say that, and I think he meant it.)

  Join with us.
  There is strength in numbers.
  There is strength in alliance.

  Help us, and we will help you to a just settlement of your grievances, and we will work to bring back your lost comrades.

  I give my word on this.


----------



## Forrester

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Melkor speaks to Queen Of Darkness:
> 
> - I don`t thnk we need to worry about Torillians too much, if they move against us, Elder Ones will be summonded to Realmspace! *




Um . . . yeah. Since Turn 2, we've been protected from anyone summoning the Elder Ones to Toril -- per Edena's instructions. The Angels have been working feverishly since the last IR to prevent the Elder Ones from gaining entrance to Toril; we learned quickly the last IR that most of our problems were being caused not by Torillians, but by creatures and forces from other planes. Which is why the Border Guard got created, and why we don't have to worry about the Elder Ones like we used to. 

Edena *specifically* said that the Angels had figured out how to block the Elder Ones from Toril, permanently. And I trust him, and I trust the Angels. 

So if you're thinking that you can have a few Shade mages cast an 11th level spell on Toril, and summon the Elder Ones there, you're nuts. Even BEFORE the Angels came upon their solution,  such spells/summonings could be immediately counterspelled as soon as they are cast. But that solution wasn't permanent. 

I'm guessing that by now the Angels have put into place a barrier/guard that is impermeable to all but perhaps 12th level magics, if that. 

Right, Edena? I think Toril has earned a reprieve from the Elder One threat. 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And thus Alzem has kidnapped Ahlissa.
  However, the Shade alliance with the Union of Oerth, is sealed and a done thing.

  Forrester is correct.
  The Angels have erected a powerful defense to keep out the Elder Ones and also the Red Death from Realmspace.
  The Elder Ones and Red Death cannot breach this defense.

  An attack on Realmspace by mortal beings can penetrate the defense of the Torilian Border Guard (PL 10,000 at least) and the Angels (PL 4,000), but ...

  The Angels are going to summon additional help from Heaven.
  To actually successfully get through, Oerth is going to have to muster somewhere on the order of 100,000 PL to do it, and they will have to have 11th level magic also.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Spoof

To the Leader of the Scro Star League:

I was unaware that your forces had suffered a loss at the hands of the Dragon Overlords, my allies might have knows this but we were never informed, of a lot of things it seems.  But there is nothing I can do about it at this time, a great evil has come to Oreth, one that will shatter the very reality of this Sphere itself, and could destroy Realmspace also.  I have asked the Dragon Overlords and the Knights to assist me in removing this evil from both this world and hers.  If you wish to battle them at this time I will not stop you, but understand this by doing so you could very well condemn this world and all who life on it to death, and worse.  You would also be condemning those on Krynn, those people who assisted you in the wars on Toril to a fate worse than death.  After this war is finished you make take up your actions against the Dragon Overlords as you see fit, until then I ask you to help me, save this world and others, from falling under the influence of Mina and her Dark God.

Forsaken One:

While you have not been an ally, you have never been my enemy.  I am asking you now too join with me in removing Mina and her knights from this world.  What say you?

To the Union of Oreth:

Unless you want your lands ravaged and your people destroyed then you will send Mina and her god back to where she came from.

Anabstercorian:

I know that we have always been enemies, and you are right one day we shall fight, and only one of us will survive, but now is not that time.  I ask you and your fleet that is coming to stand beside me in removing Mina from this land.  If Mina is allowed to gain access to this world then the Illithid will never have a place here, they will always be slaves to Mina and her god, never to even have the chance to rise above anyone ever again.  All that you have fought for will be turned into dust.  So I ask you can you put aside your hatred for me and fight alongside me, if not for the good of Oreth, then for those under your protection (Whatever that Island Is) and for your dream that one day the Illithid will have a place on Oreth?

OOC:Lord Melkor thanks

The kidnapping of Ahlissa was strictly RP and not to take PL for Melkor.

IC:
Edena is it possible to free Ahlissa from Melkor and what was done to her, of not here then in Realmspace.  I want to grant her soul eternal rest and to be with the other dead of her race/god.

Edena just so you realize the glow from Alzem was because he invoked tha Avatar power from St Cuthbert.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Mina looks at Zouron's character at this point, and speaks:
> 
> Your people have been treated the most unjustly of all.
> 
> . . .  The civil war that drove you from your homes will be ended, and you will be the ones given control of your homeland.
> *




Mina clearly wasn't around for IR#2. 

In which:

1) Zouron was Forrester's ally.
2) Zouron KILLED his own people before leaving.
3) Zouron gave *Forrester* a map to all of his wonderfully powerful magical items and artifacts.

Zouron, old chum -- if you have some sort of grudge against the United Commonwealth, then please let me know! Because I do not believe that Mina speaks for you. We may not be allies any more, but we are certainly not enemies, are we?

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina regards Alzem cooly:

  She speaks:

  You call yourself a good and noble being.
  And yet, you just stated (as per the post above) that if the Union of Oerth allied with me, it's lands would be ravaged and it's people destroyed.

  You openly threaten to kill innocent, defenseless people.
  You openly threaten to kill people who had no say in what their leadership did.

  You must have it all your way - things must be as you dictate, and nations must ally as you wish them to, and men and women must do as you bid, or they shall be destroyed.

  These are your words, not mine.

  You are a hypocrite.  
  You pretend to be what you are not.
  You pretend to be noble and lofty, yet you threaten to massacre innocent people.

  The Shade joined in alliance with the Union of Oerth, not out of fear or threats, but because they WILLINGLY chose to ally with the Union of Oerth.

  Yet you threaten to kill, and destroy, and burn, if all does not go your way.

  In doing this, you feed the Red Death.
  In your fear and hate, you feed it well.

  It is unfortunate that Oerth is graced by your presence, Alzem.
  Unfortunate, for your hatred and fear are detrimental to us all.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Scro Star League decides that this one is over their heads, and they are staying out of it.

  Especially since the United Commonwealth is a major trading partner of theirs, and they do not wish to offend the UC.

  Therefore, they declare neutrality concerning Oerthian Situation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(Since Kaboom and Creamsteak were at the conference, but neither has posted, I am assuming (quite reasonably, for I WOULD react thus) they are sitting their with their mouths hanging open.)

  (Zouron's people are, I am assuming, still writing everything down, and of course they have given no response to Mina.)

  (Forrester has sent a representative to the council - otherwise, he could hardly speak there!)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Spoof

*Mina*

No Mina I do what I can to save the souls of those you would enslave.  I do not WANT to kill anyone, but many times evil has won because good would not fight.  That will not happen here.  It is not I who feeds the Red Death, but you.  If you were to leave this world then none of this will come to pass, and thousands of lives will be spared.  Look Mina you have it in your power to save Hundreds of thousands, if mot millions of people, and yet you remain.  Is this because you must have it your way, or because you do not care for these people, or simply because you love the bloodshed?  

They say a person is known by the mettle of those they keep, look at the people around you, they are known to be evil and seek to destroy this world.  And suddenly you are here saying that they are the key to survival, that in itself shows your duplicity in this case.  So once again I ask you to leave this world and not return.  But we both know you will not, you seek the Red Death to come here, for here there is magic to oppose you, on your world there is none, and you fear it, and seek its destruction.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, I'm not planning to kill the Union of Oerth... But the fact that he is creating a own place to gather petitioners in the Plane of a Intermediate Goddes.. don't think she will allow that.... So I'm wondering what she does about this... Modrons the same.. they like peace and order and no newcomers.....

So I didn't mean war or something like that on Oerth.. just the fact that I think that regarding info on Gods... Formians.. and Modrons.. they will kick the God Emperors city of gold right out of Mechanus in no time at all.....
You can't just walk into a plane and think you can claim a spot there as not even full god. Formians are living there for thousands upon thousands of years and they control a great part of the infinate plane that is known so they are VERY powerfull, the Modrons are even more powerfull then the Formians on Mechanus.. I I'm wondering what they will do.. and there I need Edena for to make a ruling 


____________________________________________


Alzem, the same goes for you as went for Mina and for Kas.... I can't be contacted since there is noone of my faction you can find... and if you can find some formian party in the underdark, that will be in our region and you will be attacked.. Stay out of my territory and you really can't find anyone to talk to. And like I said when I get out I'll need a great IC update....... ow btw you can contact me in 1 way... good luck finding out. Once a day I think you can find me somewhere for a little while. Someone here knows very well for what and where since we enjoy ourselves very much each day 

____________________________________________


Tnx Edena on the answers futher.. I'll be seeying the results when we start next turn or during it or after it... Let me say this:
I will not ask any questions or things can be done or if they will succed... I will just attempt things and I'll see how they fare and if they worked... I suggest others do the same... some things might work.. others might not...
And it keeps things exiting for who knows what in some gods name might actually happen when you try something.. something you REALLY weren't planning for (I can talk about that personally in this IR hehehe).

_____________________________________________


Edena have you got any Idea when WIlliam will be back so we van start our next turn? Because I must know that .. since I can create my template then.. And I'm gonna spend a second mail on a project I'm sure you will enjoy  But I'll send that mail right before we start so it's complete and no other things might devellop before we start so I gotta spend another mail on updates on it.....
So when you decide a date to start you can expect 2 mails from me... The template and the 4 things I'm planning... ow joy, this is going to be very very funny when I get this done and if I get it done hehe..

1 hint on something... Forrester called anabstercorian the greatest Psion.. well he's not and I'm intending to secure the place of the most powerfull Psionic entity in greyspace at least 
just a matter of pride


----------



## Spoof

Forsaken:  Unless your Entire territory is your secrete place then you can be conacted.  All I have to do it contact any of your race using 10th level magic and you will know what I said.  Or I could just take one, and you would learn that way when they were released.  but if you want to play with your fingers in your ears poking your head out yelling gimme gimme every so often than that is fine.

Edena if Forsaken's entire area is his Secret Place then I do not contact him.  If it is not then I do.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Melkor is looking closely at Mina during the conference, is the aura that he senses from her roughly similar in terms of power to those of his Avatar? Also what was her reaction when she was adressed by Melkor as Takhisis( I think Melkor has quite high Sense Motive).

Melkor adresses the messanger of Acerarak:

Tell Acererak The Transcendent One that he will gain much if he forgets about his grudge and forgives God-Emperor! For his supremacy upon The Undeath can`t be denied, and no one would dare to haunt his children if he joins with us, and they shall be free to pray upon the living, and Darkness and Death will reign supreme as our enemies shatter in fear!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Well then.*

Anabstercorian responds telepathically to Alzem's question.
<< Indeed.  While I appreciate the philosophies of this Mina, close as they are to my own, I do not enjoy competition, and I have seen your power.  I will fight along side you against Mina, and Melkor.  I must discuss things with my other allies...  We have our own desires and intentions, and I do not wish to form alliances that I cannot keep. >>
<< Recently I have learned the hard way that snap-decisions get you promptly killed...  I will require time to think about this. >>
<< If I do join you, I would ask that you use your immense angelic power to help me restock my personal arsenal - My escape from the Shade was a bit hasty, and I came home naked.  They've taken all of my nice toys. >>
<< However, since a creature of your power can create a Wish spell daily, I believe that you would be able to quickly recreate my magical arsenal. >>
<< If you do this, I will likely join you...  But to be frank, I am somewhat baffled by this new web of alliances. >>

<< Tell me if this is correct. >>

<< Mina has asked Melkor to ally with the Union of Oerth, correct?  Somehow I doubt that the Union of Oerth will be too keen on that...  At any rate, I have some influence in the Union of Oerth.  I'll try and talk them out of it.  Melkor by himself is too blunt to be much of a threat - All he understands is violence.  But the Union...  They're clever bastards.  We want them on our side. >>

<< And, of course, everyone hates Melkor.  Even I hate the smug Ilsensine-wannabe.  I'm sure we'll be able to arrange something... >>

<< Forrester - I will meet you at Pezano's again, should you desire.  I apologize for threatening your daughter with death, but I was extremely tense at the time...  The True Staff is addictive, and I craved it greatly, enough to prevent me from rational action. >>
<< Tell me - Has any progress been made on the Gated Fusion Cannon?  Should this device be feasible, it will give us a great advantage in the coming wars - And you know there will be coming wars. >>


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Everyone hates me? Oh my, at least I hate everyone else, so it isn`t unfair.


----------



## Spoof

*Re: Well then.*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Anabstercorian responds telepathically to Alzem's question.
> << Indeed.  While I appreciate the philosophies of this Mina, close as they are to my own, I do not enjoy competition, and I have seen your power.  I will fight along side you against Mina, and Melkor.  I must discuss things with my other allies...  We have our own desires and intentions, and I do not wish to form alliances that I cannot keep. >>
> << Recently I have learned the hard way that snap-decisions get you promptly killed...  I will require time to think about this. >>
> << If I do join you, I would ask that you use your immense angelic power to help me restock my personal arsenal - My escape from the Shade was a bit hasty, and I came home naked.  They've taken all of my nice toys. >>
> << However, since a creature of your power can create a Wish spell daily, I believe that you would be able to quickly recreate my magical arsenal. >>
> << If you do this, I will likely join you...  But to be frank, I am somewhat baffled by this new web of alliances. >>
> 
> << Tell me if this is correct. >>
> 
> << Mina has asked Melkor to ally with the Union of Oerth, correct?  Somehow I doubt that the Union of Oerth will be too keen on that...  At any rate, I have some influence in the Union of Oerth.  I'll try and talk them out of it.  Melkor by himself is too blunt to be much of a threat - All he understands is violence.  But the Union...  They're clever bastards.  We want them on our side. >>
> 
> << And, of course, everyone hates Melkor.  Even I hate the smug Ilsensine-wannabe.  I'm sure we'll be able to arrange something... >>
> *




That is correct, but Kas has allready agreed that Mina is to be granted safety inside the Union, and she has brought 1000PL of troops here for him to use at his disposal.  As for your weapons, after Mina and her allies are crushed we will attempt to retreive them, if not then we will see.  As for the Alliances I do only what must be done to save this world, as on Toril.  You might not believe but I greive daily for what had to happen at the end, but I saw no other way, and there was no time.  Who knows, in time I might even be able to help you find a home of your own.


----------



## Forrester

*To Anabstercorian*

Yes, a nice dinner, to discuss the dizzying changes that are transpiring, would do us both good, I think. 

I am consulting my Scro allies to determine what they know of this Mina character, what her intentions might be, and why she wishes to come from Krynn to Oerth. Puzzling . . . very, very puzzling.


----------



## dagger

The Kingdom of Ulek (and me) is overwhelmed by what is going on.


ooc  I really have no idea what has transpired even after reading it all, haha.


The Emerald Order continues to do what it said it does in its intial charter.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Spoof.*

As for now you can't contacted me, cause I'm 100% in my secret place. But I'm intending to come out and check my perimitars quite soon... and if yu search really well you might find me in one of my sparring and training battles i fight often... and with who.. well if you find me I'll tell you!

So you'll have to wait a while.... I'll let you know when I'm gonna go sparring or send out patrolls.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*Edena*

Right, some things that weren't clear:

1) The Vision Project.

First I asked if I could do it. You replied that I needed Gnomeworks. Then Gnomeworks said he was helping me. You replied that *I* needed at least 12 more points in the Tech Arms Race. But now that Gnomeworks is helping me, can the project start, with some chance of succes?

2) Gestalt

You had a reply where you gave a case by case describtion of your rulings, though I still don't know anything, because the options were mutually exclusive.

Choose one of these:

(q: What happens if a Gestalted creature gets Duplicated)?

1) The complete creature is Duplicated. 

2) The complete creature is Duplicated, then 'falls apart' into all the different people (thus having 21 people from the example). 

3) The only thing to be Duplicated is the caster, even though he is part of something bigger and does no longer excist for the purpose of this spell. 

Also, something I haven't metioned before, but which it does state specifically in the spell: You *cannot* make a Duplicate Permanent. Never. (maybe 10th lvl magic will change this, but normal magic can't).

Also, I'm going to make another version of Gestalt:

Duration: From 1 minute / level to Instantaneous. 
Save: None 
SR: None 
Special: Subjects must be willing. 
Special: The creature with the highest intelligence will be able to shift control each round 
(he is in control, but can assign control to others on a round to round basis). 
Special: The Two Weapon Fighting and the Ambidexterity feats that you normally gain when you cast the spell are exchanged for Multidexterity and Multi Weapon Fighting.

*Edena Only*

[color="222222"]

Another New Research:

I will try to make a spell that removes me (the caster) from any time stream (either future or past) and anchors me in "the present". I will try to remove myself from any strange dimensions and other plane stuff where I live simutaneously too. I will call it something like "Time Anchor" or something.

Another New Project:

I will try to combine some qualities of a "Thaqqa" with my wormformed Orcs. (thaqqua is the thing with a glowing hot nose, iirc). I will try to make that nose (or the whole worm if possible) really hot, so hot it can melt through metal and other strange things (like, say, a barrier around the riftkrag ). 

If this can't be achieved though magic, I will try the technological way: I will make some very small burners (powered by magic), that can be operated by worms that can burn though metal.

If that can't be done, I will make some modifications to the "passwall" spell, like really little holes (less heigth and width), but far lenthier (greater depth) and able to penetrate most barriers (even magical ones). Scince most of my orcs can learn magic, I will try to teach it to them. If it can't be taught, I will make some magic items that duplicate that effect.[/color]


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena, Forsaken One:
Mechanus is the plane of Law. Since the God Emperor is a lawful deity I thought it would be suitable for him to put his domain there. I doubt the lords of Mechanus would disapprove that lawful Gods moved to their plane to strengthen the cause of Law. Since the planes are infinite and the City of Gold is just a tiny, previously unclaimed, part of the plane he has really not taken anything away from the formian queen or Primus. Besides, Gods are all-powerful in their domains, any attacking army would be instantly slaughtered.
 The God Emperor sends divine servants to Primus and the formian queen to gain their good will. He explains that the cause of law in the multiverse would be strengthened by his precence in their plane and since chaos is spreading like a plague across the planes Law needs all the support it can get.
______
In Rauxes:
"Welcome, dear invited and uninvited guests, to my city. Welcome to you in particular, Mina of the One God, it is well that you have realised that our causes are one. Your God is also welcome here and in the hearts of my people. She will stand as my equal on Oerth just as I will stand as her equal on Krynn. Thus she and I will join to form a new pantehon and all the people under our rule will be free to choose between us in their worship. Our two empires will join into one great union, The Union of Worlds."
  Then the God Emperor, in the form of a beautiful, innocent- appearing young man, radiant in divine power, turns to Alzem. "You blind, arrogant fool. You do not belong on this world, or anywhere else on the prime. Don't you realise that the presence of you and your angels here is a greater threat to Oerth then any among us represent? I know that your Angels are preparing to abandon their guard against the Elder Ones and head towards Oerth to spread war and death here. That I know from your own words, but I know more than that. All over the planes eyes are turning towards Oerth, like they once turned against Toril. The Demons of the Abyss see your armies here, unopposed by any other planars in significant amount. The Devils of Baator see, and they too know that the planar armies of the Shade cannot hope to defeat your celestials. The Slaad see the law that you represent and the Modrons see the chaos that you are spreading. Your presence here is baiting the armies of the planes to come to Oerth, to support you or oppose you. If your Angels come here you will make this world a battlefield of the planes. You have seen the battles of the Blood War? This battle, that you are instigating, will be bloodier by far. This battle will bring the Red Death down on us all, and the Red Goo will devour Oerth and spread, unstoppable, across the Multiverse. Mount Celestia will fall, because of your blind, foolish actions, your unthinking brutality in the name of 'good'. Leave the Prime Material, you do not belong here."
He now turns to the entire gathering. "I do not desire war, with anyone. War would fuel the power of the Red Goo and allow it to become too powerful for even 11th level magics to cure, even if we can get it in time, which a great new war will surely prevent. I suggest we all cooperate against the spread of the disease that's even now eating away at the heart of this world. Mina has generously offered to aid us in that. Regardless of what you might feel about her 'evil' you cannot deny that her power could be of great use to us. I urge you all to think, to consider the consequences of your actions, before you declare war out of bloodthirst or boredom."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina looks at the God Emperor with grave respect.

  Then Mina lifts a glass, and toasts the God Emperor.

  Aye.  To the Union of Worlds.
  Krynn and Oerth, under the rule of law, at peace under the One God and the God Emperor.
  And under Lord Melkor, as previously agreed.

  The living, the dead, the Shade, stand united in peace.

  I applaud the effort of the Shade to convince Acererak to join with us in unity.

  I fear, unfortunately, that he will not do so ... and this will be very sad.
  For Acererak is a very wise and very knowledgable being, and were he to spread his lore and knowledge to those eager to learn, it would be a richer world.

  (Mina sighs)

  A richer world, in which magic would flourish.
  If Acererak would join us in peace.
  If he would put aside hate and anger.

  (Mina smiles warmly at the God Emperor)

  It is an honor to have met you, your Lordship.
  It is an honor to fight at your side.

  And now, I must go, and talk with another person ...

  Aided by the Thorn Knights, Mina teleports away.

  - - -

  Dagger, you stated you did not understand what was going on.
  Someone is at your gates, with the answers.

  Perhaps your cities are deserted, but the one Mina is knocking on, is not.

  Mina speaks:

  I have come to speak, in peace, with the leadership of the Alliance of Oerth.
  May I enter?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena could you comment on this:

Edena, Melkor is looking closely at Mina during the conference, is the aura that he senses from her roughly similar in terms of power to those of his Avatar? Also what was her reaction when she was adressed by Melkor as Takhisis( I think Melkor has quite high Sense Motive). 

Melkor believes that Mina is Avatar of Takhisis, did he notice anything that would support this theory?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Brief answers to some questions*

Forsaken One

  Edena, I'm not planning to kill the Union of Oerth... But the fact that he is creating a own place to gather petitioners in the Plane of a Intermediate Goddes.. don't think she will allow that.... So I'm wondering what she does about this... Modrons the same.. they like peace and order and no newcomers..... 

  RULING:  

  The God Emperor is able to find his own place on Mechanus.
  Remember that the Outer Planes are infinitely big.  There is always room for newcomers.

  RULING:

  If Forsaken One does not wish to be contacted, then one of his scouts travelling through the Underdark can be taken by force.
  This is an act of war, of course, but it can be done.
  This formian can then be given the information, and that formian may or may not take the information back to Forsaken One's people, according to Forsaken One's dictates.


  Edena have you got any Idea when WIlliam will be back so we van start our next turn?

  ANSWER:

  Yes.  I am hoping to start Turn 6 on April 1st.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, Melkor is looking closely at Mina during the conference, is the aura that he senses from her roughly similar in terms of power to those of his Avatar? 

  ANSWER:

  Yes.


  Also what was her reaction when she was adressed by Melkor as Takhisis( I think Melkor has quite high Sense Motive).

  ANSWER:

  No reaction.  She seemed to consider it irrelevant.

  - - -     

  Anabstercorian

  (article deleted)

  NOTICE:  

  Anabstercorian has no power over the coming combined illithid/drow fleets (the United Army of Darkness.)

  - - -

  That is correct, but Kas has allready agreed that Mina is to be granted safety inside the Union, and she has brought 1000PL of troops here for him to use at his disposal.

  ANSWER:

  That is the most disturbing thing of all.
  I stated (and I mean it OOC) that Mina has brought 1,000 PL to aid the Union of Oerth.
  However, only 20 PL of force is apparent, in the hundred thousand Knights of Neraka.
  Where the other 980 PL is, only Mina apparently knows.

  - - -

   dagger

  The Kingdom of Ulek (and me) is overwhelmed by what is going on. 
  ooc I really have no idea what has transpired even after reading it all, haha. 
  The Emerald Order continues to do what it said it does in its intial charter.

  ANSWER:

  A new player, Venus, has agreed to play the Emerald Order, which I am going to strengthen due to secret cults rising up in every land.

  As for the chaos you perceive - Dagger, Mina is banging at your door right now, IC, to explain it all to you.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Right, some things that weren't clear: 

  1) The Vision Project. 

  First I asked if I could do it. You replied that I needed Gnomeworks. Then Gnomeworks said he was helping me. You replied that *I* needed at least 12 more points in the Tech Arms Race. But now that Gnomeworks is helping me, can the project start, with some chance of success?

  ANSWER:

  Yes.


  2) Gestalt 

  ANSWER:

  I am going to answer this one later.
  Right now, 'o Skoteinos, the Gestalt Project adds 6 to your score in the Monster Arms Race.
  It is benefitting you in this way.  
  But the details of the project are confusing me, and I'm swamped with the current situation IC.

  Your second project requires the use of a 9th level spell only Chronomancers can use.
  You cannot do it.


  Your third project is under development.  It can be done, but you really need 10th level magic to do it right.
  The technological answer will work, but it won't be the equivalent of what you could do with 10th level magic.
  As for that wall blocking the way to Riftcrag, you cannot get past it.
  Apparently, 10th level magic made it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, are Shade armies still assembling across Plane Of Shadow?

Actually I wil be soon offline and return at 2nd April, could you control my forces until then?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, are Shade armies still assembling across Plane Of Shadow?

Actually I wil be soon offline and return at 2nd April, could you control my forces until then?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Double Post


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, I'm gonna find me a chronomancer. One that can cast 9th level spells, and who might be willing to aid me...


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr appears at the conference

"Thank you for ignoring my emisaries final speech, but then again every powerful force to appear out of thin air does the same thing so I guess I'm not offended. Do you care to make a reply now? That is Before you bring a pile of evil together and give them 11th level magic whitch everyone who is a major player except myself,The Lortmils and formerly the God Emperor, has somewhere. "


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr appears at the conference

"Thank you for ignoring my emisaries final speech, but then again every powerful force to appear out of thin air does the same thing so I guess I'm not offended. Do you care to make a reply now? That is Before you bring a pile of evil together and give them 11th level magic which everyone who is a major player except myself,The Lortmils and formerly the God Emperor, has somewhere. "


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor notices Kalanyr`s apperance and smiles:

-Hello old friend! I hope you know that I invited some of your brethren to our little party on Oerth. It is a pity that your former Queen isn`t very happy, and I am sure she would LOVE you visiting her in Abyss to explain everything to her, and I am afraid it will be a LONG and not very nice visit for you. You will soon understand how foolish it was for you to turn From The Path Of Power and Freedom to The Path Of Enslavement, for only those that care for themselves and no one else can be trully free.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*And here he is...*

Anabstercorian teleports in behind Mina.  He blinks for a moment, seeing the sheer power and evil washing off of her in waves.  He shrugs it off.  At the moment, he is dressed in a simple cotton robe, wielding nothing but a simple quarterstaff, a small pocket of spell-components held under his cloak.
<< Mina...  I have heard of you.  I wish to speak with you as well. >>


----------



## Spoof

Hello there God Emperor there is no need to show me this form, one in which you seek to fool others.  I can see into your hear, do you wish to know what I see.



_With this Alzem casts a Glamour over the God King to show what is in his heart.  The form that encompasses the God King is one of a Diseased old man, reaching for all he can to collapse and die with him as his disease spreads._



You say that I am the reason that all this has happened.  Was it I who did not stop Vecna when you had the chance?  Was it I who processed the red goo creating armies with it?  NO.  It was you and yours that did these things and the people of this world just stood by and let you continue on your mad dreams, while you enslaved half this world.  Now you join forces with someone who we all know to be evil but you do not care because her goals are the same as yours.  What does that tell you about yourself you worthless little worm!  You come here and try to impress me with your power, I have seen power such as you cannot imagine.  Power that can destroy this little world a thousand times over, or save it forever.  You claim that the Angels coming here will cause the other planar races to come here also, but that has already been happening, with every power on Oreth amassing as many planar allies for their wars.  Forsaken one and his bugs are here on this world, are they native here?  No.  Yet you allow them to remain because they do not have the courage to stand up to you, but as I do you seek to blame me for all of your problems.  Yes the Angels are coming here and no they will not leave Toril and Realmspace undefended, as you so claim.  You only fear this as you see that they are tired of your warping the truth, and Mina’s desecration of the dead.  But you do not care as Mina does not care, you would see this world go down in flames and death then even think of another way.  Well then Dog you shall have your war, and while I will grieve for the lives lost, what must be done must be done.

OOC Finally It took 5 hours fro me to get to the boards to post a message


----------



## zouron

*some fairly important points*

ooc:

it seems to be a common missconception that Zouron the Dark, from the 1st and 2nd IR is the leader of the Eternal Union. He is not he is still trapped as ever in ravenloft, even vecna could not just escape ravenloft, zouron the dark can't either.

The Leader of the Eternal Union is Commandor Fujishi Zuroji, and I am not about to make a SN for it, sorry noway.


Secondly, it seems to be the understanding that the Eternal Union are still part of the Eternal Empire of Toril, they are not they have declared their independence.


Forrester if you want to know if Zouron the Dark (my first and second IR character) holds a grudge against the Commonwealth by all means go see him, magic of any kind cannot be used to communicate into Domain of Dread. Artifacts cannot help anyone escape Domains of Dread. ohh and do remember that lost of sanity etc when mind to mind contact with udead of the Domain of Dread is very likely.

Carceri is a prison for gods and holds them forever, Domains of Dread is the same to mortals and less then gods. Zouron the Dark, while extremely powerful is not a god so he is trapped.


other then that the Eternal Union already declared that Mina can travel undisturbed through the Eternal Union's land without consequences, as long as she conqurers nothing inside it. They have also declared willing to have diplomatic relation with any nation or people that is friendly against them.

However they do wish to put  Anabstercorian to trial for his crimes, a just trial, not predecided one.


Edena you might wanna change Mina's qustion to the Eternal Union's diplomatic deligation.

I will be answering tomorrow.


----------



## Serpenteye

"So, Alzem, you really do intend to attack me. You really do seek to fight a war that would be the undoing of this world. Every violent death on Oerth strengthens the Red Goo, and you , you bloodthirsty cur, send your armies to attack me! I desire only peace and survival for this world but you, outsider as you are, care nothing for Oerth. You, fallen one, do not even seem to care about the fate of your own home plane. The Red Goo and Red Death threaten all existence, even you must realise this. You call me evil, you call me mad. Pathetic fool! You are far more evil than me and too blind to see how far you have fallen. You disgust me."


With this the God Emperor casts a Glamour over Alzem to show what is in his heart. The form that encompasses Alzem is one of a slavering, rabid, fiend of great power, feasting on the corpse of a small child.


"How much longer will your God allow you to do murder in his name? How much longer will you be able to prevent your celestial allies from seeing your true nature and rip your rotting soul to shreds? How much longer until you have fallen beyong the point of repentance, or is that already long past? Fall to your knees, child, and beg your God for forgiveness. Leave this world, do not return and perhaps you can still be saved. You will serve in penance for millenia, but perhaps your God will allow you to rise again to glory in his name, if you do not make your sin worse."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OOC and OT*

I figure as long as I'm being really evil, I could encourage all of you to take this step to do good:

http://www.stoptorture.org/index.htm

Go to this website and learn how to join amnesty international and help make the world a safer place for political dissent without taking your fat ass off your chair.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas steps forward to add his voice to the discussion, "Alzem.  Being of peace, truth, and light.  You gave the legions of Kalanyr the chance at repentance, after millenia of evil.  You gave the Union of Oerth a chance at repentance, after decades of evil.  What harm could it do to you to follow your god and give Mina a chance, not at repentance, for she has done nothing to warrant needing it, but a chance to live.  Already she has taken great steps towards peace.  By bringing the Union of Worlds together, she united people under a common goal, that of peaceful lives, people that would likely otherwise have meet each other with weapons drawn and blood ready to be shed.  Not only this, but she has drawn the Union of Worlds together with the Shade Empire in an alliance, with the formation of this alliance, many lives that would be lost in future conflicts, have been spared.  Should Acererak also join this alliance, then even more lives will be saved.  How can you condemn her, who follows the ethics of your god almost better than you?"


----------



## Mr. Draco

Secret Very Important Question for Edena:

[color=22222]Edena, would it be a bad (as in VERY BAD) thing for Oerth if a faction went from 9th level magic one turn, and spent enough in one turn to reach 11th level magic the following turn?[/color]


----------



## Mr. Draco

Zouron, perhaps you would be agreeable to a defensive alliance with the Union of Worlds?


----------



## Creamsteak

*IC-* (After Mina told me that I could be free of fear, which I take a glancing and non-intentional insult)

Mina, before I would consider joining you, after those unintentional and forgiven insults, I ask you to read this book. You will find it to be the most influencing piece of literature you have ever read. If you have a problem with reading it, in no way can I serve you. This book, behind no mask of faith, is a Book of Exalted Deeds. It covers the history of many heroes, and most recently, I have inscribed the records of myself and the Knights of Delrune. This book will give you a Quest fit specifically for you. In no way can I command the quest, as it is meant for your attonement.

After you have read it, hand it to the God Emporer. Then Kas. Every last one of you has spoken of protecting Oerth, save Lord Melkor. Those of you who are brave enough to face this book and their personal quest will prove themselves to me and in the eyes of many others.

Sollir has never said he wants to do good for the world, and I believe him with everything in me. He has sworn aid to me for only one reason, necessity. I will not subject him or Lord Melkor to this book. Melkor has never stated he wants to help Oerth.

If any of you try and protect yourself from this book, you will be dishonored by the Knights of Delrune for the next millenium. I do not jest.

*OOC-*

To Edena: My PC's statistics read that I have reached PL 4. Does that mean that I can update my character for level 90? I actually have this level 90 version of Sanctus prepared somewhere in my files.

For the sake of actual usefulness I would like the attonement spell from the Book of Exalted Deeds I request that it be of 100th caster level or greater (or 11th level magic) so that a remove curse spell isn't readily available. I am assuming the attonement will require a Geas spell in order for attonement to be achieved.

Otherwise it's useless and these powerful characters, after agreeing to read it (if they do), will simply cast a silented remove curse on themselves before resuming talks. I would, if I wanted to cheat the book.

*OT-* I recommend that some of you break up your paragraphs a little more. I am not being critical of anyone, I just have hella trouble reading a paragraph that goes on 25 lines rather than five paragraphs that go on 5 lines. It's just a personal thing, however.


----------



## Mr. Draco

OOC: What's the book of exalted deeds?


----------



## Creamsteak

Page 236 of the DMG should cover that for you Draco...

Edit: On a lighter OT discussion...

When I get my adobe acrobat CD back I am going to publish the 1.1 version of my Final Fantasy Tactics Expansion on the Core Rules. I will post in in the IR threads, and I would enjoy it if everyone here would look it over and give me some feedback. I do know about mistakes that are still in it, but I am still having a headache adjusting the items list.


----------



## William Ronald

*Thanks for the support*

OOC:  I am back.  I have had a few rough days, but I am better.  I would like to thank everyone for their kind words and support.  It is hard loosing someone close to you.

Also, I will be busy in the next few weeks, but I am in the IR to stay.  I owe it to all of you, especially Edena.  That and I consider my promises to be important.

In the middle of a large glade, a silvery, shimmering light is seen.  The shimmering light grows to encompass the glade.

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna appears, surrounded by dragons, his armies, and his allies.

Sammel Hain, a man who appears to be in his thirties but is far older, mutters  "A short month, wasn't it?"

Hazen laughs, the lines of worry on his face vanishing.  He seems refreshed, healed, with a determined yet hopeful visage.

"I interprepted the auguries too literally and forgot that sometimes life and out gods will put us to difficult tests.  The secret is to face such tests with courage and remember that you are not alone.  Only our willingness to risk everything for Oerth proved our worth."

"I have seen what has transpired in our absence, and heard some amusing speculations about artifacts.  (Edena see the April Dragon magazine for some LGG artifacts.)"

"I opposed some proposals for an attack on the Union of Oerth. Some members feared their strength.  Ironically, the individual whom I believe is the source of the Union's secret was the one to propose such an attack.  I suppose he forgot to mention that.  (Last time I checked, the character was a he.  Some of  his subjects are hermaprhodites. (Hint.)) Perhaps he is trying to play both sides against the middle.  However, I long suspected there was a traitor in the midst of the Oerth Alliance.  I knew that it was just a matter of time before he revealed himself.  Indeed, I thought he had earlier but it was someone else impersonating his forces.  So I asked Oerth Alliance members to give him inaccurate information.  The debate on technology was most amusing."

"I have no wish to attack the Union of Oerth.  They have made considerable moral progress.  However, I am alarmed at their new ally who is either a servant of Takhisis or the being that some have called the Father of All and Nothing."  (OOC:  I have not finished the War of Souls series, but I have my suspicions.)"

"There are those who wonder if the Union secretly desires rule ove all.  Your ally seems to desire this.  My people will hold true to their faith.  Perhaps your actions have been misread by others.  You have grown powerful. Some have even said you have grown mighty while others fought.  I have taken the counsel of such voices with extreme caution.  However,  some may wonder at your intentions.  You may rightfully question ours, of course."

"To the Union of Oerth, I say consider with whom you are allying.  I think you truly underestimate what you are allying with."

"As for the Red Death, I kept it secret as I knew others would try to hasten it.  I believe that their is a way for Oerth to solve its problems.  Indeed, I have so far heard truths, half-truths, and distortions coming from the conference."

"I will attend the conference in Rauxes.  While I have doubts that it will produce anything useful, I will venture it."

"It seems that the masks are coming off.  I stand for the rights of Oerth and its traditional gods and cultures.  I believe I do not stand alone."


----------



## dagger

*OPEN POST*

Here is the official stance of The Kingdom of Ulek:

If you assist the Shade you are my enemy. The Shade have made war upon my people twice (and other members of the Alliance), thats all I need to say. The Shade have also made war upon the very earth itself, and this is one more reason they are my enemy.

At this point, the only powers that I allow into my lands in any compacity are the following:

Kevellond League
Alzem
Creamsteak
Kalanyr
Gnomeworks
Kaboom
Darkness
Zelda
Uvenelei
Black Omega
and the guy running the Emerald Order.

This does not mean I am at odds with other current allies of the Alliance.

I will speak to this Mina person, I'm curious to here what she has to say.


----------



## Creamsteak

William,

Glad as hell to see you back. You understand everything, yes?

By the Way,

IC- Well??? What are you three waiting for. Are you here to prove your faith or not. Do you believe in deeds that save this Oerth from the fate of complete destruction, or do you believe them falshoods. Accept your attonement and Repent!


----------



## Mr. Draco

creamsteak, my copy of the DMG is being borrowed by a friend right now, so, if it's not too much of a problem, could you tell me what it does?


----------



## William Ronald

Secret post to Dagger, Alzem, Creamsteak, Kalanyr, Gnomeworks. Kaboom, Darkness , Alyx, Zelda, Uvenelei, Black Omega and Forrester.


creamsteak: I am glad to be back.  Thanks.  I understand what is going on.

I suggest that we talk to each other soon.  You can e-mail me at williamwronald.  I would use a certain forum but there is a traitor in the Oerth Alliance.  I believe he has fulfilled my expectations of him.

I believe the Red Death will take some time to manifest itself.  I also think that the Shade are likely to go all out this turn.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Assuming Mina is still there with everyone, Hellmaster takes a visit as well, in his human *boy* form (not girlish Creamsteak )

_Appearing at the youthful age of around 12, even younger looking-and outwardly more innocent than Mina, Hellmaster greets her, "Hello Miss Mina,"  The boy takes a respectful bow, "my name is Phibrizzo, but I bet you already know that."  Phibrizzo holds his hand out to shake Mina's.

Regardless if Mina accepts or not though Phibrizzo continues, "As you can see this normally boring world, things are stirring up, and I'm glad you're bringing more fun here.  Lord Xvim seems to be my current benefactor right now, and he has truely blessed me."  Phibrizzo pauses for a moment, and smiles, "But your One God seems very interesting as well, interesting people tend to bring more fun about."  Hellmaster thinks, "Say, why don't you tell me more about him when you have some free time?  Away from some of these boring old do-gooders, if you won't read Mr. Sanctus' book, I won't think of you any less-we have a mutual relationship you could say."

"Ah, I see the God-Emporer is here, as well as Kas,"  Hellmaster bows to them, "...and the squid, erm, what's his name?  Ah yes, Anabstercorian."  A small flash of anger shows in his eyes as Hellmaster gives a wink, returning back to his usual, calm self. "I'm sure there's something you would want to say to me, although it seems like you're a little busy for playing."  Hellmaster gives a slight sigh and then awaits expectingly for Miss Mina's response._


----------



## Creamsteak

What! Without a DMG... why I never... (jokingly)
Here is the direct copy from the DMG
*Book of Exalted Deeds:* This holy book is sacred to divine spellcasters of good alignment (LG, NG, CG). Study of the work requires one week, but upon completion the good spellcaster gains a +1 inherent bonus to Wisdom and experience points sufficient to place him halfway into the next level of experience. Divine spellcasters neither good nor evil (LN, N, CN) lose 2d6x1000 experience points for perusing the work. Evil divine spellcasters (LE, NE, CE) lose twice that amount. Furthermore, they have to atone (see the atonement spell) in order to gain further experience.
Nonspellcasters who handle or read the book are unaffected. Arcane spellcasters whho read it have 1 point of Intelligence permanently drained and lose 1d6x1000 experience points unless they make a Will Save (DC 15).
Except as indicated above, the writing in a book of exalted deeds can't be distinguished from any other magic book, libram, tome, or so on until perused. Once read, the book vanishes, never to be seen from again, nor can the same character ever benefit from reading a similar tome a second time.
Minimum Caster Level: 19th Weight 3 lb.









*OOC:*


 Now that you have read it you realize that Kas would only be minorly affected, unless the book gives him the mental goal of a geas/quest or atonement.

The God Emporer would get pretty burned, however. Because he is the worship that provides his clerics with their magic in most cases. This could spread down the chain if he does not accept the book in his heart as truth.

Mina is a mystery. If she is a direct servant of her god, she could get burned. If she is the incarnation of her god she won't even consider touching this book. If she is just an evil little girl she will simply seek atonement or get a geas/quest.

This is really, really, open to Edena, however. If you read the atonement spell discription it provides that it is not an absolutely specific spell. It is probably the most open ended spell in the PHB, that I have read.

*EDIT: NEARING THE END OF THIS THREAD... SHOULD SOMEONE START A NEW THREAD?*


----------



## Mr. Draco

Wouldn't you be protected from any "bad" effects of the book by believing, truly and fully, that what you are doing is "right" and "good" ?


----------



## Mr. Draco

the new thread is up


----------

